# Zweiter Teichbau, ein Schwimm-Naturteich entsteht



## Digicat (4. Juli 2007)

Servus Teichfreunde

So nun stell ich meinen zweiten Teichbau hier einmal vor.
Anhang anzeigen Teichplan Grünbach.pdf 
Das war der erste Entwurf, mittlerweile gibt es bereits den 5. Plan, die sich aber nicht grundlegend von dem Ersten unterscheiden (nur die Form des Teiches)

Teichplanung mit Schlauch auf dem noch nicht hergerichteten Planum (so sah der Grund ursprünglich aus)
 

Das Planum wird hergerichtet und fertiggestellt
   

Der darauf gezeichnete Teichplan
     

Der Aushub beginnt
zuerst der Filter
 

und mit den Arbeiten für die 80er Zone
 

die Arbeiten an der 140er Zone
   

Durch diesen Kanal der quer durch den Teich verläuft konnte ich die 140er Zone nicht größer gestalten (in Bildmitte, daß orangene "Ding")
 

Die Tiefzone (ca. 2,85m Tief)
   

Die Arbeiten sind beendet
   

Das Aushubmaterial
 

Ein bisschen Lehm für die zukünftigen Seerosen ist auch angefallen (Bagger stieß auf eine Schicht Lehm, sieht man auf den Bildern der Tiefzone)
 

Im Moment ruhen die Arbeiten am Teich, da die Steinschlichtung, rechts der Garagenabfahrt, ansteht
 

Die nächsten Arbeiten:
Teichumgrenzung mit einem kleinen betonierten Wall (10cm hoch) versehen.
Verrohrung für die Skimmer (Boden- und Oberfläche) ausheben und die Verrohrung bis zum Filter herstellen. 
Schmutzwasserablaß in den Kanal herstellen (Verrohrung)
Danach die Flachwasserzonen (ca. 50cm breit und Tiefen zwischen 10cm und 40cm) mit dem Spaten ausheben und ebenfalls den Rand zu den tieferen Zonen einen Wall (10cm) betonieren (damit das Substrat dort bleibt wo es hingehört).
Flies (schwanke zwischen 500er und 900er) einlegen
Folie (1,0 mm, Grün, PVC) einlegen
Anschlüsse zu den Skimmern herstellen
usw.

Werde Euch natürlich auf dem laufenden halten, auch mit Bilder.

@ Thias:
Die Überdeckung des "gewachsenen Grundes" beträgt max. 50cm, Ich denke das es nicht zu nennenswerten Setzungen kommt.
   
man sieht schön die Grasnarbe des "Gewachsenen Grundes"

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## karsten. (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

und was zahlst Du da so an Kurtaxe ?


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Karsten

Ein halbes Vermögen   

Wunderschöne Gegend, Berge & Wald soweit das Auge reicht  

Nur der Blick auf den Schneeberg ist uns leider verwehrt (Bäume der Nachbarn sind leider im Weg)  

Liebe Grüße aus dem leider verregneten und kalten (12°C) Grünbach am Schneeberg
Helmut


----------



## karsten. (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> ............
> 
> Nur der Blick auf den Schneeberg ist uns leider verwehrt (Bäume der Nachbarn sind leider im Weg)  .........




jammernich !

den Meisten ist der Blick auf den Schneeberg verwehrt 













(Horizont leider im Weg)


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Scherzkeksi    

Naja, aus Deutschenlanden wirst ihn bestimmt nicht sehen, aber mit Goo....Earth vielleicht  

tschüss, du bringst Sonne in diesen triesten Tag  
Helmut


----------



## thias (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut,

sehr schöner Plan, das wird bestimmt ganz fantastisch.



> Flies (schwanke zwischen 500er und 900er) einlegen
> Folie (1,0 mm, Grün, PVC) einlegen


 
Auch wenn der Bagger sehr gut gearbeitet hat, der Boden erscheint mir doch recht steinig, ich würde 900er Vlies nehmen. Die Löcher von herausgefallenen Steinen habe ich mit Verfüllsand zugeschmiert.
Was wird das eigentlich füer ein Teich, auch zum Baden?


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Thias

Danke für dein Kompliment  

Steinig, gar kein Ausdruck, es sprießt nur so von Steinen, allerdings fast nur "schöne Runde", deshalb schwanke ich ja zwischen dem 500er und dem 900er  

Es soll ein Schwimmteich werden, nur weiß ich noch nicht ob wir angenehme Temperaturen haben werden, da wir auf 700m Höhe liegen und durch die Lage ab ca. 19:30 keine Sonne mehr am Grund haben. Am Teich ist Sonne bis ca. 17:00 dafür von Sonnenaufgang weg.

Wenn wir nicht zumindest 24°C zusammenbringen wirds halt ein Biotop mit Fischbesatz.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

*Wowww, ein tolles Projekt !!!!!    *

Je länger wir die Bilder und Beschreibungen Deines Projektes und die der vielen anderen tollen Teiche hier anschauen, müssen wir leider immer wieder feststellen: Unser Grundstück ist definitv zu klein


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Claudia & Ludwig

Danke erstmal für das Kompliment  

Aber ihr habt doch auch einen wunderschönen Teich    

meiner muß ersteinmal so werden wie Eurer, rechne leider sicher mit ein paar Hoppalas (unvorhersehbare Geschehnisse)  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Dodi (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut!

Wird bestimmt schön werden!  

Bin mal gespannt, wieviel Liter Wasser da später reingehen...

Viel Spaß beim Weiterbauen wünsch ich Dir!


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Dodi

Das hoffe ich doch  

Wieviele Liter da hinein gehen will ich auch wissen  , werde die Wasseruhr genau im Auge behalten.

Was ich in der Beschreibung vergessen habe sind die Anmessungen:
Größte Länge 11m ohne Pflanzstufen wie auf den Fotos
Größte Breite 6m ohne ....
Größte Tiefe 2,85m

Liebe Grüße nach Hamburg
Helmut


----------



## Annett (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut,

das nimmt ja langsam richtig Gestalt an, bei Euch! 

Drücke Euch auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass nicht zuviel Unvorhergesehenes dazwischen kommt.  

Und versorg uns bloß mit Bildern!  

P.S.: Ich kann hier überhaupt keine Berge sehen... höchstens Getreide-/Rapsberge, wenn die Ernte mal weitergehen würde.


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Annett

Du sagst es, durch die Steinschlichtung am "oberen Garten" sieht er heute schon wieder anders aus. Er nimmt Gestalt an, es werden "Richtige Räume" geschaffen, Bauerngarten-Raum, Schmetterlingswiesen-Raum, Alpengarten-Raum, Wald-Raum, Biotop-Raum.

Aber leider für die Kräuterspirale ist kein Raum mehr über  

Das meinte ich auch mit unvorhersehbaren Dinge. Wer weiß was sonst noch kommt.

Bilder kommen natürlich auch.

Getreide/Rapsberge : So war es im alten Domizil auch, nur in der Ferne (40km) konnte ich damals den Schneeberg sehen, den ich allerdings jetzt nicht mehr sehe, obwohl wir nur 8km davon entfernt zu Hause sind.

Liebe Grüsse nach Sachsen/Schkeuditz
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus

Die Arbeiten an der Steinschlichtung und der "groben" Gartengestaltung sind abgeschlossen  .

Hier nun meine "Räume":

Die obere Fläche (beim Haus) wird als Gemüsegarten (Bauerngarten) gestaltet
 
Die untere Fläche (rechts der Einfahrt, im Bildvordergrund) als Schmetterlingswiese mit einem Zierapfelbaum (manche User werden diesen bei meinen Vogelbildern schon kennen) in der Mitte

Die Ansicht von unserem zukünftigen Sitzplatz am Teich
 

So, nun gehts an die Arbeiten am Teich  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Manu79 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Das ist mal ne geile Bude...aber echt.   Die Einfahrt zur Garage alleine finde ich schon super gelungen....jetzt noch ein schöner Teich dabei...ich bin gespannt.


----------



## thias (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut,

mir gefällt, wie ihr die Trockenmauern anlegt, sehr viel Erde dabei.  
Im ein paar Jahren wird alles zugewachsen sein.

P.S. Ist das ein Holzhaus?


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Manuel & Thias

Bin selbst schon gespannt wie das ganze aussehen wird, wenn dann einmal die Pflanzen die Trockenmauer zugewuchert haben. 

Ja, daß ist ein Blockhaus (Fichtenholzbohlen). Am 13.07. wird der Anstrich noch Grundsaniert (dauer ca. 14 Tage). Dann ist es Perfekt  .

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Sternthaler13 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Ich seh' auch keine (Schnee-)Berge. Dafür schau ich auf den Deich. Ist doch auch was  

Sieht aber wirklich toll aus, Helmut. Echt klasse


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus

Gibt wieder einen Baufortschritt  

Zwar nicht am Teich, aber wie schon angekündigt, sind die Maler heute gekommen.

Gerüst so weit das Auge blickt
 

Das Holz (im Vordergrund) für den Zaun (Schwatling-Zaun) wurde ebenfalls heute geliefert
 

Weil ich schon die Knipse in der Hand hatte, lief mir dieser "Einsame Blüher" in der "Sandwüste" über den Weg
 

Die __ Karde habe ich ja schon vorgestellt, aber diesmal blüht sie und ist schon wieder verblüht
 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Doris (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut

DAS sieht ja echt toll aus bei euch. Bin total begeistert. Das Haus alleine ist schon schön und dann noch der Teich und die Gartenanlagen dabei. Stell ich mir richtig idyllisch vor.


----------



## mody (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

hallo digicat

ne wunderschöne anlage planst du hier. 
tooooolllll 

hoffe dir gehts schon besser:


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Erich (Mody), Servus Gabi

Danke für Euer Kompliment  

@ Erich: Stell mal Euren Teich vor  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Uli (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

hallo helmut,
baustillstand oder digicam put?
gruß uli


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Uli

Danke für die nachfrage  

Leider Baustillstand durch Krankheit (hartnäckige Bronchitis) und wenns mir dann mal besser ging, schlechtes Wetter (Regen :beeten: ). 
Material-Lieferungen auch noch im Verzug.

Cam geht noch siehe hier, Beitrag #225.

Hoffe nächstes WE endlich mit Volldampf etwas voran bringen zu können.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Uli (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

hallo helmut,
dann wünsch ich dir gute besserung damit ich deinen teichbau weiter verfolgen kann.
gruß uli


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servüs Uli

 

Tschüss
Helmut


----------



## sabine71 (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hatt ich in meinem Beitrag vergessen:

Gute Besserung an Dich


----------



## Digicat (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Teichfreunde

Der Teich wird befüllt : , starker Regen über fast drei Tage.
Die Stelle ist 2,85m Tief, die nächste Stufe bei 1,40m.
 
Der "Kranz" wird noch mit einer Art Betonwulst umgeben und wird einmal der Teichrand.

Der Filter-Bottich war bis zum Mittwoch leer
 

Sonst gibt es keine Probleme.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Frank (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut,

ich habe schon gehört, das es bei euch ganz schön heftig sein muss. 
(Haben eine Österreichische Softwareschmiede die für uns die Maschinen programmiert.  )
Die sagten, das man bei euch schon wieder von Hochwasserwarnungen spricht. :? 

Naja, ich drück euch mal die Daumen, das es nicht noch schlimmer kommt und sich alsbald Besserung einstellt.


----------



## Digicat (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Frank

Die Besserung ist schon eingetreten. Die Flüsse die Hochwasser führten (Donau, Enns, Steyr, usw. ) gehen schon wieder zurück.

Kein Regen mehr und morgen soll zeitweise sogar die Sonne hervor kommen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Teichfreunde

So nun gehts eeeeennnddlich weiter 

Nach einem "leichten" finanziellen durchhänger  gehts weiter

Vlies + Folie + Ufermatte sind bestellt 

Jetzt gehts ans "Entrümpeln" des Rohteiches.

Bilder kann ich leider noch nicht liefern, geben nicht viel her .... 

Als Schlußwort für heute .... ich getraue es mich gar nicht zu sagen 

Es wird ein Koi-Teich .... ich habe mich in diese Fischlein verliebt , auch meiner Gattin gefallen sie sehr gut und ist mit dem hohen techn. und finanzellen Aufwand einverstanden .

Ich hoffe nicht, daß ich viele User in der Naturteich-Fraktion enttäusche, aber ich habe mich tatsächlich sehr verliebt


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut,

das freut mich aber für Euch 

Ein Koiteich kann ja auch natürliche Züge
aufweisen. Dir gelingt da bestimmt die
richtige Kombination 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Bibo-30 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

:shock hallo Helmut 
ein Koi-Teich.....bei Dir...da bin ich aber baff    
na da freu ich mich, auf eine gelungene Mischung aus Koi und Natur Teich 
oder wird es ein richtiger Koi-Pool???


----------



## expresser (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Juhuuuuu!

 HELMUT BAUT (wieder) TEICH 

Lieber Helmut, die Fotos die für dich nichts hergeben reichen uns schon!
Also her damit!


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus

Sodale .... Ihr wollt Bilder ..... ????

Bitte schön ...

   
Teichrand vom G`strüb freimachen so das man wieder den Rand sieht

 
Der Testteich muß auch wieder raus und die Pflanzen und Bewohner umgesiedelt werden

Hier die letzte Planung
   
Alle Rohre in 110er KG, US III als Vorfilter (VF od. TF sind mir zu teuer) 20000er + 10000 Oase Optimax, Biofilter (1m³) bestückt mit 14er __ Hel-X (300 Liter), Pflanzfilter 2 x 1 x 0,6 Meter (kein Blähton, Rainer hatte da mal Schwierigkeiten mit den Koi) Bestückung ??? < War eine Frage .

Ach ja , 12 x 6 Meter, tiefste Stell 2,85m (wenn ich sie ausschaufle), Volumen geschätzt 60 - 70 m³.


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut,

ich bin für Lava

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Andy

Kannst mir ein bisserl auf die Sprünge helfen .... 

Ich suche eine Bezugsquelle fürs Lava mit €€€€ und finde nix :crazy


----------



## Doris (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut

Na das ist doch eine tolle Neuigkeit... dann gibts ja wieder Bilder... und deine Pflanzen aus den Minis können bald in den "richtigen" Teich  umsiedeln

Bin mal wieder ganz gespannt wie es weitergeht bei euch​


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut,

Lavasteine für den Pflanzenfilter gibt es
zum Beispiel hier: 

http://www.siggi0001.de/index.html

oder auch hier:

http://www.fs-rintelmann.de/lavastein.htm

Wo´s die in Austria gibt bin ich überfragt,
aber in guten Zooläden, im Grill - und im
Saunabedarf gibts die auch.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Eugen (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Bianca, 


Bibo-30 schrieb:


> :shock hallo Helmut
> ein Koi-Teich.....bei Dir...da bin ich aber baff



nicht nur du !!!



Bibo-30 schrieb:


> oder wird es ein richtiger Koi-Pool???



will gar nicht dran denken.
Helmut und Koikatraz


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut,


da bin ich aber baff (sprachlos). 









Lavabruch bekommst Du z.B. in unserer Gegend (Nähe Leipzig) den Mörtelkübel für 5 Euro - egal wie groß. So war es zumindest vor 2 oder 3 Jahren...
Zum TT habe ich Eugen einen meiner übrig gebliebenen Kübel "vermacht".

Telefonier doch mal in der Nähe die Kieshändler/Baustoffhändler ab. Habt Ihr sowas wie die "gelben Seiten" bei uns? Ist so ne Art Telefonverzeichnis fürs Gewerbe und lokal auch als Buch zu bekommen. 
Die Lava bei uns kommt sicherlich nicht aus der Nähe.... also muss es sowas auch bei Euch geben. 

Rainer hatte wohl vor allem Probleme, weil er keine Möglichkeit der Rückspülung/Reinigung für diesen Biobereich hatte. Irgendwann haben sich dann die "bösen" Bakterien im Gammel zu sehr vermehrt. Das hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem Material zu tun.
Aber er wird Dir das sicherlich selbst am besten erklären können. 
Vielleicht auch per Tel. ....  Müßt Ihr beiden selbst wissen/ausmachen. 
Wir hatten das Thema nur ganz kurz bei unserem Besuch Ende Juni angeschnitten und ich erinnere mich noch dunkel an den alten Thread.


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Bianca, Doris, Annett und Eugen

@ Doris: Danke, ja Die Pflanzen werden hoffentlich bald übersiedeln und ich bin selbst schon gespannt wie sich das alles einspielen wird 

@ Bianca, Annett und Eugen

Ich hoffe Euch nicht zu sehr geschockt zu haben 

Eines verspreche ich Euch, Koicatraz wird es nicht, ist nicht so mein Geschmack.
Möchte den Teich doch auf die Naturteich/Japangarten-Schiene bringen, aber ob es die Koi zulassen , die 0,80m Zone soll ja üppig bepflanzt werden .
Allerdings die 2,85m Zone (wie schon geschrieben, wenn ich sie den auf dieses Maß vertiefe) wird nicht bepflanzt, die Pflanzen werden aber sicher auch in diese Zone in Beschlag nehmen :crazy.

@ Annett: Ja, bei uns gibt es auch "Gelbe Seiten", nur .... ich habe danach noch nicht gesehen .
Werde morgen im Raiffeisen-Lagerhaus mal nach Lavabruch 8/16er fragen, da ich ja auch die Betonschalsteine + Zement + Sand für den Teich/Filterkeller bestellen muß.

Rainer hatte ja Löcher in den Koi, wegen dem .... , dachte es war der gebrochene Blähton. Aber vielleicht meldet sich ja Rainer noch dazu. Spätestens bei der FTT-Heimfahrt (schaue kurz bei Rainer vorbei) werde ich Ihn interviewen bezüglich Koiteich 

@ Rainer: Du weißt ja von deinem Glück noch nix, machen wir uns noch genauer per PN aus ... ok .


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

ähhh...Helmut,

hab dir was zu Lava geschrieben 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Elfriede (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut,

geschockt bin ich zwar nicht aber doch sehr überrascht. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass Dich die neuen Aspekte der Koihaltung, über Deine junge Liebe zu diesen Fischen hinausreichend, faszinieren und auf eine gelungene Umsetzung drängen.
Ich freue mich jedenfalls sehr für Dich, dass Du Deinen Traum vom zweiten Teich nun endlich verwirklichen kannst und wünsche Dir viel Erfolg.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Andy

Upps, 

Sorry, für mein nicht erschienen Feedback`s.

Diesen Link habe ich mir angesehen, aber leider bin ich nicht fündig geworden .

Der zweite Link, naja .... sind ja Kleinmengen ... ich würde jetzt meinen ich brauche (Hausnummer ... habs nämlich noch nicht ausgerechnet) 500 Liter .

Danke für deine Mühe und nochmals sorry, daß war von mir nicht rühmlich und gehört sich nicht, dich im "Regen" stehen zu lassen .


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Elfriede

Weißt Elfriede, ich bin zu dieser Liebe gekommen ....
Ich wollte mich über Koihaltung, Krankheiten etc. in diversen Foren informieren um auch auf diesem Sektor Hilfestellung anbieten zu können.

Dabei bin ich bei vielen Teichen (virtuell) vorbei gegangen ......
"Dann hat es Zoom gemacht ..." frei nach einem Liedertext von Klaus Lage

Und ja, ich freue mich, wenn es denn mit dem Wassereinlassen schon soweit wäre, aber da wird noch viel Schweiß die Stirn herunterlaufen .....

Aber als Ziel habe ich mir Ende September gesteckt, schauen wir mal ob es mir gelingt.

Danke für die lieben wünsche 

Liebe Grüsse aus dem noch im Moment 27,2°C heißen Grünbach, an die wahrscheinlich noch heißere Insel Paros

wünscht Helmut


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut,

unter diesem Link ist auch nicht direkt was zu finden,
hab aber gestern dort für Dich angerufen und die
haben Lavastein für Pflanzenfilter auf Lager.
Der Kubikmeter ca. 130 Euro.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Andy, das ist ja super 

Würde mir also 65.- kosten .... das ist ja schon mal ein Richtwert ... Danke


----------



## Olli.P (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hi,


der Helmut wird 'ne Koinase..............


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Olli

Ja, eine Koi-Naturteich-__ Nase 

Noch eine Frage an den Koi-Spezi, würdest irgendwas anders machen oder Filtermäßig beanstanden oder ändern ... 

Dachte in der 0,80er Zone einen feinen Kies/Sand auszubringen als Bodengrund, wegen dem gründeln. Der Bodenablaß wird dann dementsprechend erhöht, sodas kein Kies/Sand in den BA kommt. Auch in der Tiefzone (2,85m) möchte ich das gleiche praktizieren. Ist das ok ?
Oder bringt das Ärger mit Algen (Fadenalgen die sich festsetzen) oder mit verstopften BA`s ?


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Helmut,

wie weit ist es bei Dir ins Grundwasser und
wie stabil ist das von der Qualität, weißt Du
da was?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## toschbaer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut,
na ja , 
ich wünsche Dir gutes Gelingen, gesunde Koi und immer klares Wasser!

Da Du Dich ja schon gut über die Koihaltung informiert hast, geht es jetzt ans Eingemachte!!

Zu Deinem Bioteil: 
Mach dieses nicht zu klein, zwack lieber von dem Koiteich noch ein wenig ab!!
Die Pflanzenzone sollte genügend Wasserbewegung haben! Somit ist ein guter Pflanzenwuchs gewehrleistet und Du führst die Nährstoffe zu den Pflanzen. Ich dünge den Teich, damit ich einen schönen Pflanzenwuchs habe!
D.h. Du kannst natürlich auch (was ich auch praktiziere) das Wasser von unten durch das Substrat fließen lassen, aber dabei musst Du darauf achten, dass das Wasser auch alles gut durchströmt! Ich habe das durch  Drainagerohre erreicht, die ich alle 20-40 cm gelegt habe. Dadurch kann ich auch 10m³/h Wasser durch meinen BIO-Boden-Pflanzenfilterteich (6000l) fließen lassen; wenn ich nur 200- 500l Wasser 2-3 Wochen durchlaufen lassen würde, könnte der Filterteich Nitrat knacken!  
Wenn Du keine Drainagerohre legst, kann es dazu kommen, dass der Bodenfilter einen Wasserstau bekommt und wie beschrieben kannst Du viel mehr variieren! 
Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit meinem Filterteich gesammelt! Da ich diesen zur Zeit umgestalte, habe ich darin sogar Molchjunge gefangen!! :shock 

LG
Friedhelm

axo mein Filterteich hat 1m³ Lavarbruch- 1,5m³ Sand und Perlkies- 2000 l klein geschnittene Jalousien in Säcken abgepackt und reichlich Pflanzen.Dieser wird vom Oberflächenwasser gespeist, welches vorher gefiltert und dann durch das Biofilmreaktorrohr hinein geleitet wird. Ich habe keinen Brenner, kein Ozon und im neueren Teich hatte ich noch keine Algenblüte und somit immer klares Wasser bisher.
OK- ich habe noch einen Hauptfilter von 3,4m³, den ich jetzt nach 1,5 Jahren zum ersten Mal reinigen werde. 
Das nur mal so zur "Anregung" wie ein Gartenteich mit Koi klappen kann!


----------



## rainthanner (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut, 

gute Entscheidung, das mit den Koi im Teich. 

So ab dem Jahr 2000 war es landauf-landab In, billigen Blädton als Filtersubstrat zu verwenden. 
Bei mir ging es 4 Jahre gut, dann drehte sich der Spieß bzw. drehte er meine geliebten Fischlein um. Aber nicht nur in meinem Teich. 

Ich komme heute noch ab und zu an Teiche, in denen der Blähton als Filtermaterial verarbeitet wurde und wenn das Material wirklich gut durchströmt wird und wenn eine Schutzabscheidung vorhanen ist und wenn mann nach einer gewissen Zeit Abstriche in der Filterleistung hinnimmt, dann ....warum nicht. Aber nur dann. Ach ja - ausbröseln tut das Zeug auch ständig und dann rafft dies auch mal Dichtungen von Zugschieber und Ähnliches. 

Und wenn ich dann ganz leise folgendes Erzähle, dann schimpft mich gleich wieder mein Freund Jürgen: 
Ich behaupte nähmlich sogar, dass Dieser Blädton Giftstoffe bindet und irgendwann freigibt. 

Sodala. 

Aber Helmut, 
ich fahr seit heuer auch nach Austria, wenn es die Fischlein zwickt. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Rainer

Danke Rainer für deine Erfahrung mit Blähton 

Was dann statt Blähton ... Lava, Aquarock, etc. .... ? oder ganz den Pflanz/Bodenfilter verwerfen und nur auf die Biostufe des Filters setzen ?


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Friedhelm

Auch Dir Danke für deinen Erfahrungsaustausch 

Hmm, Drainagerohr .. hört sich gut an ...  und ...
Filterteich .. habe ich schon im "Hinterstübchen", Platz wäre da, wenn da nicht die 2,30m Höhenunterschied wären 
Das wird kostspielig vom Stromverbrauch her


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Andy

Grundwasser ... am anderen Ende der Erde 

Im Ernst ... bei uns keines, mit normalen Mitteln nutzbares Grundwasser, außer mit Tiefbohrungen, aber keine Ahnung wie Tief 

Bei uns haben sie Kohle abgebaut, im Schachtbetrieb (unsere Siedlung sitzt darauf) ... und nie einen Wassereinbruch erlebt, Gott sei Dank. Aber dies läßt uns leider nicht auf Wasser stoßen .. die Gemeinde/Kommune jedenfalls.


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

oops...ok 

Dann hat sich das schon mal erledigt 

Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg,
Helmut, und kann Dich bestens verstehn.
Seit ich die 6 "Aquarium"-Kois in die Freiheit
übernommen habe hat mich auch das Fieber
gepackt und plane schon fleissig die dritte
Hausseite auch noch unter Wasser zu setzen 

Die Regierung ist schon fast überzeugt 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## rainthanner (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*



> oder ganz den Pflanz/Bodenfilter verwerfen und nur auf die Biostufe des Filters setzen ?


 
so würde ich das machen.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Rainer

OK .... Gut, Biostufe dem entsprechend vergrößern ... 2 x 1m³ __ Hel-X statt 1 x 1m³, also Verdoppelung der Biostufe, 1m³ (300 Liter ruhend), danach 1m³ (300 Liter bewegt). Wird das reichen ... ?

Noch eine Frage dazu ... in Serie oder Parallel und wird eine 10.000 Liter Pumpe reichen ? Ich denke "in Serie" ist`s effektiver !?!

300 Liter deshalb, weil man die Kammern nur zu 30% befüllen sollte, da das Hel-X besser durchströmt werden soll und die Selbstreinigung effektiver ist.

Kann man diese Aussage 1:1 übernehmen , habs in einem Koi-Forum aufgeschnappt.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Andy

Danke ... und gebe es Dir auch gleich postwendend retour ...

Dir auch viel Glück bei deiner dritten Hausseite, daß ein sehr schöner Koiteich daraus wird und sich deine sechs Lieblinge immer Gesund und munter fühlen/sind


----------



## Dodi (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Moin Helmut!

So, so, Du wirst eine Koi-__ Nase? :smoki
Damit habe ich überhaupt nicht gerechnet. 
Aber es ist ja wirklich ein schönes Hobby, wenn auch nicht billig und es kann auch - gerade für Anfänger - große Probleme (Krankheiten) geben. Aber es gibt ja Dank des Internets genug Hilfe. Glaub mir, die ersten Jahre unseres Koi-Teiches waren manchmal nicht einfach und da gab es noch keine hilfreichen Foren, da war man auf Bücher angewiesen...



> Dachte in der 0,80er Zone einen feinen Kies/Sand auszubringen als Bodengrund, wegen dem gründeln. Der Bodenablaß wird dann dementsprechend erhöht, sodas kein Kies/Sand in den BA kommt. Auch in der Tiefzone (2,85m) möchte ich das gleiche praktizieren. Ist das ok ?
> Oder bringt das Ärger mit Algen (Fadenalgen die sich festsetzen) oder mit verstopften BA`s ?



An der tiefsten Stelle würde ich keinen Bodengrund einbringen. So kannst Du notfalls mal den Boden fegen, sollten sich Algen oder Blätter angesammelt haben, die der Bodenablauf so nicht angesogen hat.
Der BA kann sich trotzdem mal zusetzen, da ist ein Rohrreiniger-Schlauch für den Hochruckreiniger sehr hilfreich - und der kann ja auch mal im Haus zur Anwendung kommen müssen... 

Ich müsste jetzt nachlesen  - kommen denn, da Du den Pflanzenfilter nun verworfen hast, überhaupt Pflanzen in den Teich?

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei der weiteren Planung und im nächsten Jahr wirst Du Dir hübsche Koi zulegen können.


----------



## Kolja (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut,

ja du bist ja wirklich für Überraschungen gut. 

Viel Spaß beim Planen und Bauen. Ich freue mich, dass du jetzt nach so langem "Entzug" wieder zu einem Teich kommst.

Schade nur, dass ich nichts zur Planung beitragen kann. Das Fischfieber hat mich immer noch nicht erwischt. Obwohl ich manchmal doch über das eine oder andere __ Moderlieschen nachdenke.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Dodi

OK ... kein Bodengrund in der 2,85m Tiefzone 

Zum reinigen hätte ich vor dem 110er-Eingang in den US ein T-Stück (45°) eingebaut das in der Abzweigung (zum US soll das Wasser ja gerade durchrauschen) ein senkrechtes, oben offenes 110er Rohr (oder doch verschlossen ?) eingebaut, das knapp (5cm) ober dem Wasserstand des Teiches endet. Durch dieses Rohr kann ich dann immer den Reinigungsschlauch einführen ...  Würde sich übrigens auch als Umbau, bei bestehenden Anlagen anbieten 

Ich lerne ja aus diversen Beiträgen .... 

Pflanzen sind im Teich und zwar jeweils an den Stirnseiten habe ich größere Pflanzzonen/Sumpzonen vorgesehen.

Fürs nächste Jahr sind, wenn es die Temperaturen zulassen (15°C Wassertemp.) Koi schon von einem Freund gecheckt. Ich hoffe nur das ich das "Schwyzer Dütsch" der Koi verstehe 

Und Danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Guten Morgen Helmut,

ich :gratuliere zu Eurer Entscheidung 


zu deinen Fragen: 

Lava - frag mal bei deinem Baustoffhändler in der Nähe nach.

Mit Sand im Teich beim BA 

Du schreibts das da bei euch Kohle abgebaut wurde - frag mal nach ob da verfüllt wurde wg. späterer Setzungsmöglichkeit (auch interessant wenn du Hausbesitzer bist)

Bei dir wird´s im Winter ja sehr kalt - wie stellst du Dir das mit der zusätzlichen Beheizung vor ?

Mit dem 14er __ Hel-X (schebend) liegts Du schon ganz gut - ich schlage alelrdings vor das du den ersten Behälter als nicht ruhenden mit 300L nimmst und den danachfolgenden als ruhenden mit 500 L.

Wieviele Koi´s möchtest du denn ? 

Ich wünsch Dir schonmal gaaaanz viel Erfolg bei weiteren bauen


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Andrea

Ja, ich hoffe wir werden viel Spaß haben mit den Koi .... aber die werden erst nächstes Jahr einziehen.
Heuer will ich dem Teich noch eine gute "Einwachszeit/Einlaufzeit" geben.
Auch der Filter soll auf Touren kommen, daß der Koi-Übersiedelung im Sommer 2010 nix im Wege steht.

Und, macht ja nix wenn du zum Thema nix schreiben kannst, es ist aber sehr aufbauend wenn man so viel Tipps, Zuspruch und Glückwünsche erhält, daß baut echt sehr auf und ich hoffe es Euch mal in diesem Maße zurück geben zu können 

In diesem Sinn wünsche ich Dir und allen Usern noch einen, wenn es auch der letzte dieser Woche sein sollte, wunderschönen Sommertag



Helmut, der eine riesen Freude mit Euch teilt


----------



## toschbaer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut,

Hmm Dodi,





> Der BA kann sich trotzdem mal zusetzen, da ist ein Rohrreiniger-Schlauch für den Hochruckreiniger sehr hilfreich - und der kann ja auch mal im Haus zur Anwendung kommen müssen...


Dazu noch eine kleine Hilfe, wäre ein Revisionsrohr= yStück mit einbauen, dies nehmen wohl auch nur die "alten Säcke", weil sie wasserscheu sind.
Ich habe es auch nicht verbaut und ich gehe ja gerne baden!! Anhang anzeigen 50484

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Friedhelm

"Alte Säcke" ... aber so alt fühle ich mich nicht 
Aber mit einem hast du Recht, ich hasse kaltes Wasser, darum bin ich lieber Wasserscheu 


			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Zum reinigen hätte ich vor dem 110er-Eingang in den US ein T-Stück (45°) eingebaut das in der Abzweigung (zum US soll das Wasser ja gerade durchrauschen) ein senkrechtes, oben offenes 110er Rohr (oder doch verschlossen ?) eingebaut, das knapp (5cm) ober dem Wasserstand des Teiches endet. Durch dieses Rohr kann ich dann immer den Reinigungsschlauch einführen ...  Würde sich übrigens auch als Umbau, bei bestehenden Anlagen anbieten


Du nennst das


> .... wäre ein Revisionsrohr ....


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Ralf



> Lava - frag mal bei deinem Baustoffhändler in der Nähe nach.


Ist Geschichte, ich baue keinen Pflanzfilter mehr 



> Bei dir wird´s im Winter ja sehr kalt - wie stellst du Dir das mit der zusätzlichen Beheizung vor ?


Habe keine Heizung vorgesehen, nur eine Winterabdeckung mit Styrodurplatten und Schwimmkugeln.



> Mit dem 14er __ Hel-X (schebend) liegts Du schon ganz gut - ich schlage alelrdings vor das du den ersten Behälter als nicht ruhenden mit 300L nimmst und den danachfolgenden als ruhenden mit 500 L.


Dachte als letzte Biostufe sollte das Hel-X bewegt sein 



> Wieviele Koi´s möchtest du denn ?


Noch keinen Plan ... war mir noch nie Koi bei einem Händler ansehen, denke aber es werden 10 - 15 Stück werden, aus heutiger, naiver Sicht betrachtet.

Und Danke, Balsam für die Seele


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hi Helmut,



> Dachte als letzte Biostufe sollte das __ Hel-X bewegt sein




ich bin ja auch nicht so der Profi , der Jürgen-V empfiehlt eben immer gar keine Bewegung des Hel-X da dies nicht sonderlich zur Besiedlung beitragen würde.

Den einzigen effekt den ich hier sehe, ist das wenn die Vorabscheidung einiges durchlässt durch die Bewegung der aufgefangene schmodder schneller absinkt - aber dazu  - soll lieber der Jürgen mal was schreiben.

Wenn der bewegte Bereich erst hinter dem unbewegten ist, bremst der unbewegte bereich sicher die wasserbewegung so dass der dahinterliegende bewegte bereich sogar vielleicht zusätzlich bewegt werden muss 

kurzum, ich würde nicht zusätzlich mit ner luftpumpe o.ä. bewegen. und erstmal geld spaaren - vielleicht kommst du gut mit einem IBC und 500L Hel-X aus

die Kois würd ich ganz klein kaufen, bei einem händler in meiner nähe gibts die richtigen zuchtformen ab 50 €, die großen kosten da ja schon deutlich mehr.

die fischies würd ich dann an deiner stelle aber erst nächstes jahr einsetzten ?


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Ralf



			
				Ralf schrieb:
			
		

> die Kois würd ich ganz klein kaufen, bei einem händler in meiner nähe gibts die richtigen zuchtformen ab 50 €, die großen kosten da ja schon deutlich mehr.
> 
> die fischies würd ich dann an deiner stelle aber erst nächstes jahr einsetzten ?





			
				Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> Fürs nächste Jahr sind, wenn es die Temperaturen zulassen (15°C Wassertemp.) Koi schon von einem Freund gecheckt. Ich hoffe nur das ich das "Schwyzer Dütsch" der Koi verstehe



Wegen dem Biofilter ... warten wir auf Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen-V (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

hi helmut

ich gebe zu ich habe den fred nur kurz überflogen
habe im moment auch nicht viel zeit, aber für dir nehme ich sie mir halt,
hast mr ja auch schon geholfen.



> ich bin ja auch nicht so der Profi , der Jürgen-V empfiehlt eben immer gar keine Bewegung des __ Hel-X da dies nicht sonderlich zur Besiedlung beitragen würde.



meine meinung nach, ist keine bewegung vom hel-x notwendig.
1 sind zusätzliche kosten wie zb. luftzufuhr nötig und
2 wird es das hel-x durch den wasserstrom am einlauf angetrieben,
wird die durchströmung der körper sogar meißtens negativ beeinflußt.
zusätzlich nimmt die ungeschützte oberfläche durch bewegung ab.

der vorteil vom bewegten hel-x liegt darin, das nur aktive bakterien an den 
köpern bleiben und keine reinigung (umrühren) erforderlich ist.

wobei man da aber auch bedenken sollte, das sie sofort zurück in den teich gelangen (was man aber den kleinen mengen nicht sieht).

beim ruhendem hel-x, rühr ich kurz um und entferne sie durch den ablauf
aus meinem system, so das sie nicht in den mengen zurück in den teich geraten.

deshalb halte ich die unbewegte variante für besser.



wichtig ist helmut, das du eine gute vorfilterung hast und deine biokammer am besten rechteckig baust und das wasser min.
1m der länge nach durch das hel-x fließt. achte auf eine gute durchströmung der ganzen masse, dann sollte eine fünf-siebenfache umwälzung des teichvolumens in 24h genügen.
wenn du diese punkte beachtest werden dir auch 300liter hel-x dicke ausreichen.

ein bischen sorgen macht mir deine umwälzung mit deiner 10000 literpumpe, bei deinem koiteich.
bei deiner teichgröße wäre da ne 30m³ evtl. Rohrpumpe angebracht.
die brauchen nicht viel strom und wenn sie keine große höhe zu überwinden haben, leisten sie eine menge.

du könntest es dann so wie ich machen, indem du zb. das ganze wasser durch den vorfilter jagst, 20000 liter dem teich direkt zurück führst und 10000liter durch einen bypass in den biofilter leitest.

ich habe durch diese variante ein glasklares wasser und keinerlei meßbaren
nitritwerte und kann sie deshalb für einen koiteich aus erfahrung  auch nur empfehlen.

so, dann hau mal rein.

ps: das wird bestimmt ein schöner koiteich werden.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Jürgen

Tausend Dank für deine Begutachtung meines Vorhabens 

Das hört sich sehr gut an 

Zu den Pumpen ...
Eine Oase Optimax 20000 habe ich als Strömungspumpe vorgesehen, geht natürlich durch den ersten US III.
Eine Oase Optimax 10000 geht durch den zweiten US III und dann in die Biostufe und zurück in den Teich.

Denke das dies ausreichend ist


----------



## Jürgen-V (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

hi
das hört sich doch auch gut an, dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen.

noch was....

wenn du dich fürs __ hel-x in deiner biokammer entscheiden solltest, würde ich das 12er nehmen.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

OK, wir sind im Geschäft 

Mehr per PN

Danke nochmal


----------



## KingLui (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut! 

Na das finde ich ja super das du dich doch noch entschieden hast ein paar
größere Fische einzusetzen! Finde es toll wenn sich Menschen nicht immer auf 
das selbe versteifen und mal was neues ausprobieren 

Ausserdem denke ich das du ja bei deinem Bau nie alleine seine wirst
da du ja viel Hilfe von unseren Experten bekommst selbst jetzt schon! 
Als ich wünsche dir nur das beste und viel glück mit deinem neuen Teich!


P.s.: Und bitte tu uns allen einen gefallen und drücke solage auf den Auslöser deiner Cam bis der Knopf kaputt iss ich kauf dir auch nen neuen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Guten Morgen Helmut,

ich bin froh, dass der Jürgen nun meine Empfehlung mit fachlicher Begründung unterstützt hat und Du nun doch keine Riesenmengen an Hel - X und 2 IBC´s brauchst. 

@ Jürgen, einen Eiweißabschäumer brauchst Du in deinem System auch nicht ?



Viel Erfolg noch !


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus

Vlies, Folie und Ufermatte sind am Freitag geliefert worden


----------



## Bibo-30 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

 na dann kann es ja jetzt losgehen :gratuliere


----------



## ebo (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo.

Die Teichgröße ist schon mal ne Macht 

Die Tiefe. Besser geht es nicht. 

Ich würde noch einen Wasseranschluß am Teich legen. Am besten im Bereich des Filters. So kannst du ohne Probleme wenn nötig Wasserwechsel machen. 

Denke auch an einen Überlauf. Dann läuft das Wasser bei Starkregen, Schnee oder Teilwasserwechsel gezielt dahin, wo du es haben willst und umspielt dir nicht den ganzen Teich.
Für beide Sachen ist der Aufwand sehr gering, der Nutzen aber sehr groß. 

Legst du die Folie selber oder wird die in Bahnen geschweißt?

Ich persönlich bin ein Schweißfan weil man dann keine Falten ( Gammelecken etc ) hat.

Igendwo hatte ich noch gelesen das du bzgl. Besatz gefragt hast? Ich würde 20 - max. 25 Koi einsetzen. 
Und keine anderen Fische. Die vermehren sich einfach zu rasant und das gibt Probleme.

Ansonsten beneide ich dich um deinen Teich.

Ich hoffe die Ausführung gelingt dir so gut wie die Vorbereitung. 

Gruß aus dem Münsterland

ebo

PS. Gibt es in Österreich auch __ Reiher? Ichhabe dort noch nie einen zu Gesicht bekommen. Also ich rede nicht von Flachösterreich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Ups 

Hab ich ja ganz übersehen hier 

Viel erfolg Helmut  Wird schon werden
Wird bestimmt ne schöne Koibadeanlage 

Aber fang beim Besatz bitte nicht mit 10 cm Koi an, die findst du ja nie wieder :smoki 50cm ist eine gute Größe



Ps.: Eigentlich kann man das Thema ja nun doch in den Koibereich schubsen, oder ?


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Uwe

Du darfst schubsen


----------



## T.I. (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut,
na, geht es schon weiter voran?


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Tim, Servus Teichfreunde

Ein weiterer Schritt zum Baubeginn ...

7 x 1000 Kg Betonsand
48 Zementsäcke
Unmengen von Baustahl
 

Betonschalsteine für den Filterbau
 
Auch Vlies & Folie sind schon am richtigen Platz

Jetzt folgen als erstes die Grabarbeiten, es ist doch einiges an Erdreich abgerutscht


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Ebo

Habe leider erst jetzt deinen Beitrag entdeckt 



ebo schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Die Teichgröße ist schon mal ne Macht
> 
> ...


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus

Rainer (Rainthanner) hat im Thema von Guido (Roadrunner) dies geschrieben:


> Die Wasserwerte passen jetzt ganz sicher, aber neue Teiche bereiten anfänglich Probleme und nicht selten höre ich: "Hätte ich mir das nur nicht angetan". Die Probleme sind jedoch stets hausgemacht.
> 
> Kleiner Rat von meiner Seite:
> 1. Sieh zu, dass dies so bleibt und setze aus diesem Grund
> ...


Danke für die Tipps, die ich auch gerne umsetzen werde 

Nur der Punkt "Abschatten" läßt mich nachdenklich werden 

Rainer: Gibts da eine Erklärung dafür ?

Mein zukünftiger Teich liegt fast den ganzen Tag in der Sonne. Allerdings auf ca. 700m Seehöhe, wobei die Lufttemp. um ca. 5°C niederer ist, als im Flachland.
Liegts an der Wassererwärmung  und damit einhergehend instabile Wasserwerte, speziell Ammoniak und Nitrit


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus

Kleines Update:

Der Testteich 
   

ist Geschichte
   

In der kommenden Woche gehts ans Planum für den Filter herrichten


----------



## KingLui (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut 

wollte nur mal fragen wie es mit deinem Teich voran geht 

du schreibst uns ja garnicht mehr und machst auch keine bilder


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus

So, endlich sind meine Helfer heute früh angerückt, um den Filterkeller zu vertiefen und zu vergrößern.

Stand der Dinge von 12:00
 

und so heute früh um 07:00
 

Wenn er fertig gegraben ist werde ich natürlich Bildernachschub liefern


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus

18:00 - Fertigmeldung

     

Die Jungs haben echt geschufftet 

Nur jetzt wohin mit der vielen Erde 

Morgen gehts ans verlegen der Abflüsse in den Kanal und zum betonieren der Fundamentplatte


----------



## Dodi (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

 Helmut!

Na, das geht ja gut voran! 

Tja, die viele Erde: vielleicht kannst Du noch ein Hochbeet anlegen? 
Ansonsten hilft wohl nur ein Container und abfahren lassen...


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus Dodi

Ja ... morgen wird die Fundamentplatte betoniert, nachdem die Schmutzabläße verlegt sind (1xSammelschacht, 1xTF-Schmutzablaß, 1xPumpenschacht (Strömungspumpe), 2xBiostufen (__ Hel-X), 1xPumpenschacht (Biostufenpumpe).

Und ... die Erde  ... ich hoffe noch ein Platzerl im Garten zu finden


----------



## squidy (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

hi helmut

na hats geklappt mit deiner filtergrube? könntest du nicht ein paar bilder reinstellen, binn selbst grad an den betonarbeiten.

da sind immer andere ideen oder sachen die man sich abschaun kann  

lg remo


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Servus

Sorry, für meine, im Moment sehr "schleißige (= auch selten)" Berichterstattung 

Bilder sagen mehr als 1.000 Worte

   

Nächste Arbeiten:
BA`s, Mittelwasser-BA und Skimmerleitung verlegen
Teichrückflüsse herstellen
Schalungen für die Rohrdurchführungen herstellen
weiter mauern

Ist noch viel Arbeit, aber es wird, wenn auch sehr langsam


----------



## expresser (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut

 das sieht ja aus wie dein zweiter Hausbau!

Riesen Projekt!

Du, als "alter" Hase hast das sicher im Griff und wichtig ist, dass man möglichst wenig verbockt und nicht dass es schnell geht. So hast du Zeit um alles (zu hinterfragen und) zu überprüfen.:smoki

Geduld ist nicht meine, aber deine Stärke!

Meiner Einschätzung nach!


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut,

alles sehr sauber, alles durchdacht, weiterhin viel Erfolg !!

LG
Andy


----------



## Olli.P (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hi,



> das sieht ja aus wie dein zweiter Hausbau!



Aber so wie's aussieht ham die Mauersleute die Durchbrüche für die Zimmertüren und Fenster vergessen


----------



## squidy (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

hi helmut

sieht toll aus  selber betoniert ?

hast du nur die rohre im beton oder auch muffen und bögen? ich frag darum weil mir gestern gesagt wurde das sich die rohre im beton ein wenig verziehen wenn er aushärtet (was bei mir eine erklärung für die undichtheit wäre) 

teste lieber mal sonst ärgerst du dich nachher wie ich mich  wobei das aufspitzen dann wieder ein guter aggressionsabbau ist 

gruss remo


----------



## Reginsche (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Alter Besen.
Das sieht ja nach einem Riesenprojekt aus.

Wenn das nur der Filter werden soll wag ich gar nicht zu fragen wie groß der Teich wird.


----------



## T.I. (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau*

Hallo Helmut, 
wo bleiben denn aktuelle Bilder?


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus Koifreunde

Gibt im Moment nix zu berichten ... "Stillstand" auf der Baustelle :shock

Immer nur Kleinigkeiten die gemacht werden, aber auch die müssen erledigt werden ... aber nix das man mit der Knipse festhalten muß.

Ist so eine Art "Ruhe vor dem Sturm" (Kräfte sammeln) ...


----------



## Psycho (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

 HUT AB wirklich unglaublich dein Projekt (nicht nur der Teich)


----------



## Scalesegler (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hoi Helmut

was macht der Baufortschritt? Wird ja ein genialer Teich. Staun......

Habe den Koi`s gezeigt, wie das neue "Heim" ausschaut....
die warten schon auf den Umzug......

Spass beiseite. Superteich gibt das. Bin wirklich gespannt, wenn er fertig ist. Für Koi ein Paradies.

Gruss vom Bodensee

René


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus

@ Tobi: Danke 

@ Rene: Danke auch Dir  und was haben die Koi gesagt .... 

Nun wieder einmal Bilder ..... es hat sich aber noch nicht soviel getan ......
             

Aber ... der Winterschlaf ist vorbei und es wird ja doch schön langsam ...

Demnächst werden die KG-Rohre (110er) für die Bodenabläufe, für den Skimmer und die Filter-Rückläufe verlegt.
Der Teichrand bekommt dann noch seinen Randwulst ... fehlt eh nimmer viel ....
Und weil ich dann schon beim betonieren bin ... die Stützwand für die Pflanzzone und die Filterwand die dem Teich zugewandt ist ....

Vlies rein ... Folie rein ..... Substrat rein .... Pflanzen rein .....

Wasser marsch 

Ich hoffe ich schaffe das heuer .....


----------



## Scalesegler (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*



> @ Rene: Danke auch Dir  und was haben die Koi gesagt ....



"papa" hab ich gehört....

Hab sie jetzt an den Kurs für "Wienerdialekt" angemeldet. Es hat noch Plätze am Kurs frei gehabt....

Nun aber Ernsthaft:

Helmut, du hast die noch verbleibenden Arbeiten schön aufnotiert....nur aufnotiert ist schneller als die Arbeit getan....

Ist doch noch einiges zu tun. Hoffentlich hast du auch "Helfer" dabei. Gerade beim Flies und Folie verlegen. Da kann man nie genung Helfer haben.

Aber so wie ich dich kenne, hast Du dir einiges überlegt und die Arbeiten werden toll vorangehen.

Bin einfach gespannt auf dein "Superbiotop".

Aber der Teich wird super. Monika kann ja dann rundherum Bepflanzen. Auf dem Foto sieht man sie ja schon warten, bis sie endlich an die Arbeit darf....


----------



## Dodi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hi Helmut,

manno, was für ein Projekt!

Hast aber echt noch 'ne Menge zu tun - denn man ´ran an den Speck!


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus

@ Renè: Du bist ein Wahnsinn  ... die lernen jetzt bei dir schon "Wienerisch" 
Und Monika steht schon in den Startlöchern  mit den Pflanzen pflanzen ...

@ Dodi: Danke 

Und du hast recht, ist noch viel Arbeit .....  ... und ich will heuer noch fertig werden


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Mensch Helmut,
hau mal ein bisschen ran


----------



## Scalesegler (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Heeeelmut

was macht der Teich? Fertig? Oder denkst du noch nach?:beten

schnell duck und weg, sonst gibts haue.....


Gruss
René

Die koi fragen, wann der Umzug endlich soweit ist. Ich glaub , die wollen weg....


----------



## Aquabernd (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hallo Helmut,

sieht ja ganz gut aus. Dauert wohl noch ein weilchen bis er fertig ist. 
Bin mal gespannt wer als erster Fertig ist


----------



## Frankia (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hallo Helmut

das ist ja schon ein kaiserliches Objekt..................

ich beneide dich nicht um die ganze Arbeit die jetzt noch ansteht..........

aber Eile mit Weile..............Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag gebaut............


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus Renè, Servus Bernd, Servus Reinhold

@ Renè: Ich werde alles in mir an Kraft mobilisieren, daß du deine vielen, alle  Koi bei mir bald loswirst .... duck und weg ..... sonst bekomme ich noch haue 
Liebe Grüsse an Maja ... hoffe es ist alles Paletti :beten

@ Bernd: Danke  und ja, wird wohl noch ein bisserl dauern ....

@ Reinhold: Auch Dir eine großes Danke 
Ja, Eile mit Weile im sprichwörtlichen Sinn ... meine Kraft muß ich schon sehr gut einteilen ... wobei ich mich vor dem betonieren nicht "fürchte"  .... die Rohrverlegung, besser das zusammenstecken der 110er Rohre stellen mich schon vor eine große Herausforderung ... habs ja schon im Filterkeller gemacht ... Mann war ich fertig :beten
Liebe Grüsse an Anita ... hoffe Ihr seid gut zu Hause angekommen


----------



## Olli.P (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hallo Helmut,

na wenn das Rohre zusammenstecken sooo schwer ist, dann probiers doch mal mit ein wenig Sonnenblumen- oder Pflanzenöl aus Muttis Küchenschrank, mach ich auch immer, das funzt super...... 

Selbst eine Korrektur ist so ein Kinderspiel.................... :smoki


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus Olli

Ist das "Öl" besser, gleitfähiger als das Marley-Gleitgel/Seife 

Denn mit dem habe ich im Filterkeller die Rohre zusammen gesteckt


----------



## Frankia (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hallo Helmut, 

ja wir haben die Rückfahrt ohne Stau, etc. in 5,5 Std. inkl.  1/2 Pause geschafft. Sind immerhin 405 km und das Womo ist halt etwas langsamer als ein Pkw, aber wenn wir unterwegs sind, *reisen* wir.

War echt ein schönes WE mit viel Action und Spaß..............und natürlich endlich mal das "wahre Gesicht" des Digicat zu sehen......

 


Gruß an Anita habe ich ausgerichtet....................Gruß zurück .................


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Mensch Reinhold ... was haben wir gelacht ..... 

Und ich dachte schon, mich hat keiner fotografiert


----------



## Olli.P (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hey Helmut,

ich denke schon und so hast wenigstens keine Chemie oder sonst was in den Rohren, iss ja Natur pur. 

Ich nehm das nur noch wenn ich am Teich was mit den Rohren mache. Und so wie ich das bislang erfahren konnte, kannst damit dann auch noch nach  einigen Tagen korrigieren! 
Was ja bei dem ollen Flutschi nach gewisser Zeit nicht mehr der Fall ist.


----------



## Frankia (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*



Digicat schrieb:


> Mensch Reinhold ... was haben wir gelacht .....
> 
> Und ich dachte schon, mich hat keiner fotografiert



Hi Helmut, 

Paparazzi gibt es überall.................aber ich werde dir noch ein paar Bildchen zukommen lassen.....


----------



## DaniJeep (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hallo Helmut!
Na, wie gehts voran? 
Hihi, an das Foto kann ich mich dunkel erinnern! Mei war das lustig! 
LG Dani


----------



## Frankia (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hi Dani

isch glaub der Helmut ist fertig..........hatte aber noch keine Zeit Bilder einzustellen.


----------



## Digicat (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus Dani

Zäh .... bin gerade am entunkrauten der Teichgrube ....

Will heuer noch zumindest noch das Vlies und wenn es sich noch ausgeht die Folie verlegen, um das abrutschende Erdreich zu minimieren ....

Technik kommt erst das nächste Jahr, geht heuer nicht mehr 

Ja, war schön bei Reinhard 

Ist Euer Treffen beim Oktoberfest zustande gekommen 

Wie gehts Rainer, der "alten" Lachwurz`n  und Euren Koi 

Liebe Grüsse nach München
Helmut


----------



## Scalesegler (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Lieber Helmut

schön, von dir was zu hören.

Ja, das blöde Unkraut vermehrt sich schneller ,als der Teich gebaut ist.

aber toll ist, dass was geht. 

Bin langsam am "einwintern" vorbereiten. Pflanzen schneiden, Filte reinigen...es gibt schrittweise was zu tun.

Wünsche dir weiterhin frohes schaffen...


----------



## Digicat (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus Reinhold, Servus René

Schön von Euch auch wieder was zu hören 

@ Reinhold: Fertig  .... upps .... das würde ich schon gerne sein :smoki
Aber eins ist Fix ... nächstes Jahr .... bin ich, ich meine jetzt mich, sicher fertig, vom Teichbau :shock

@ René: Wie geht`s ..... bist wieder gesundheitlich am Damm 

Jetzt wo sich die Pflanzen schön langsam zurückziehen, sehe es ja auch an meinem neu errichteten Pflanzenteich, ist wieder ein bisserl Arbeit am Teich


----------



## Scalesegler (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Danke der Nachfrage lieber Helmut. Eigentlich nein. Aber irgendwie geht es weiter.
Unkraut verdirbt bekanntlich nicht so schnell. Das ist wie mit der Bepflanzung am -teich.
Unkraut wächst bei mir schneller als die gewünschten Pflanzen.

Hoffe nur, dass du weiterkommst mit Deinem Teichbau. Gibt sicher noch einiges zu tun.


----------



## DaniJeep (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hallo Helmut!
Das Treffen mit all den lieben Leuten schreit förmlich danach, nachdem wir alle so viel Spaß hatten! Siehe Foto! 
Wiesn hat leider net geklappt, weil Rainer durchgehend beruflich draussen ist und ich jetzt ne Woche krank war. Aber wie gesagt, so ein Treffen muss nochmal her! Lustig wars mit Euch! 
LG Dani


----------



## sternhausen (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hi zusammen



> Aber wie gesagt, so ein Treffen muss nochmal her! Lustig wars mit Euch!




...der Meinung bin ich auch und das war bestimmt nicht das letzte Treffen. 

@ Helmut

nur schön langsam mit der Frau ins Bett, ähmm ich mein natürlich mit dem Bau des Teiches.
Schließlich sollst du den Koiteich dann ja auch genießen können und nicht mit Rückenschmerzen im Bett liegen müssen.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Frankia (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hallo Reinhard,



> ..der Meinung bin ich auch und das war bestimmt nicht das letzte Treffen.



......bin schon gespannt...................



> @ Helmut
> 
> Schließlich sollst du den Koiteich dann ja auch genießen können und nicht mit Rückenschmerzen im Bett liegen müssen.



..........ich glaube wenn Helmut sein vollendetes Bauwerk betrachtet, vergehen alle Schmerzen im Flug.....................


----------



## sternhausen (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hi Reinhold



> ......bin schon gespannt...................



...du kennst mich doch, ich habe ja immer wieder gute Ideen.:smoki



> ..........ich glaube wenn Helmut sein vollendetes Bauwerk betrachtet, vergehen alle Schmerzen im Flug.....................



wir müssen Helmut einfach nur anfeuern, dann wird es schon, da bin ich zuversichtlich

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Frankia (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hallo Reinhard,



> Hi Reinhold,
> ...du kennst mich doch, ich habe ja immer wieder gute Ideen.:smoki



............ja gerade deshalb bin ich gespannt.................. euch beiden gehen die Ideen bestimmt nicht aus................

.............und den Helmut werden wir halt auch aus dem Odenwald ein bisschen anfeuern, dann kommt frischer Wind auf die Baustelle und manche Dinge laufen wie von alleine.............


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus

Möchte Euch mal meine Gedanken zu den immer wieder im Winter auftretenden Todesfälle und in diesem Zusammenhang mein eventuelles Umdecken 

Koiteich zu Pflanzenteich 

darlegen .....

Vorab .... experimentieren mit Lebewesen ist für mich ein "NoGo" 

Durch die exponierte Lage unseres zukünftigen Teiches .... wir heizen in der Regel von Ende September bis Ende April unser Haus ... je nach Lufttemp. ...

Dadurch ergibt sich, daß wahrscheinlich Eis von Mitte/Ende November (heuer z.B.) bis Ende März/Anfang April sein wird, also schlimmstenfalls 6 Monate 

Diesen Zeitraum den Teich zu heizen ....  ... nein, will und kann ich mir nicht leisten ....

Vielleicht mit einem Lottogewinn zu realisieren, aber dieses Glück zu haben ......

Ich werde daher, alle techn. Bedingungen vorsehen (Verrohrungen für BA`s und Mittelwasser), aber noch keinen hochwertigen Filter (Trommler bzw. Vlieser und keinen Biofilter (__ Hel-x) ) einsetzen. Dadurch kann ich jedoch, sollte mal doch die "Erderwämung" zum tragen kommen jederzeit umschwenken.



			
				Koi-Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> @Helmut: Das gehört einfach dazu und man kann das Risiko minimieren (Abdeckung, Heizung etc.)


Uwe, so sehr mich Koi reizen ... aber 6 Monate meine Koi nicht sehen .... 

Selbst wenn ich abdecke und heizen würde ... "Seppl, Liesl und Co." ... immer mit dieser ständigen Angst vor einem Todesfall ... nein ... die Bindung zu Ihnen ... ich könnte keine ruhige Minute mehr schlafen.

Leider ich bin diesbezüglich ein "Weich-Ei, Warmduscher oder nennt es wie Ihr wollt" ... die "Liebe" zu den Tieren geht mir über alles, vorallem dann wenn sie aus der Hand futtern kommen ....

Also ... ich werde erstmal einen Pflanzenteich daraus machen und falls sich die Winter einmal wieder "Milder" geben, kann ich immer noch einen gut eingefahrenen Koiteich daraus machen.

Dies ist mein Resüme aus den letzten Wintern, lieber zurückstecken, als sich auch in die Liste der Todesfälle einreihen .... zum Wohle der Tiere ....


----------



## Hexe_Mol (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

hallo helmut 



Digicat schrieb:


> Also ... ich werde erstmal einen Pflanzenteich daraus machen und falls sich die Winter einmal wieder "Milder" geben, kann ich immer noch einen gut eingefahrenen Koiteich daraus machen.
> 
> Dies ist mein Resüme aus den letzten Wintern, lieber zurückstecken, als sich auch in die Liste der Todesfälle einreihen .... zum Wohle der Tiere ....




die einstellung finde ich superklasse!  
und wir wissen ja alle, dass ein pflanzenteich alles andere als langweilig ist, da sich jede menge heimischer fauna dort einfindet! 

ich bin schon total gespannt, wie unsere __ frösche und __ molche den winter überstehen, momentan ist der teich noch unter ner knapp 15 cm dicken eisschicht versteckt, ich kann also noch nicht sagen, ob wir todesfälle haben oder nicht.


----------



## klaus e (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hallo Helmut,
ich verstehe dich. Nach dem Erlebten denke ich auch nicht über (Neu-)Besatz nach, sondern zunächst einmal über Möglichkeiten eine Wiederholung zu vermeiden (Heizung? Schnee- und Tauwasserableitung??) Was und wie das wird, weiß ich noch nicht. Ist ja auch erst Mitte Januar und der wirkliche Winter steht uns ja noch bevor ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hi Helmut,
Respekt vor der Entscheidung  Wenn ich ehrlich bin würde ich in euren Breitengraden auch  keinen Koiteich bauen wollen. Der Winter kann ja bei euch richtig übel werden 

Wie sieht es denn mit einer schönen gepflegten IH aus, so wie es Sascha gebaut hat? Ist da evtl. eine Möglichkeit doch den einen oder anderen Koi zu halten ! Denn man mwerkt ja schon das Du Interesse daran hast 

Auch wenn ich auch schon Schlaflose Nächte hatte, missen möchte ich meine Babys nicht mehr.


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus Uwe

Wenn du wüßtest wie schwer mir dieser Entschluß gefallen ist 

Für eine IH wäre schon Platz im Keller, aber ich bin im Zwiespalt ob das auch für die Koi ein gangbarer Weg wäre ... 2 x im Jahr übersiedeln, ist ja auch mit Streß für die Koi verbunden ... 

Das es so funktiert ... ja, habe ich schon oft gelesen ... immerhin besser, als bei "jedem Minusgrad" zu hoffen, daß es den Koi gut geht.

Noch ist ja nicht aller Tage Abend ..... für eine eventuelle Koihaltung richte ich den Teich schon vor ....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Ich dachte eher an eine Dauerinnenhälterung, das klappt bei Sascha ja auch ganz Prima.


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus Anja, Servus Klaus

Danke für Euren zuspruch ..... 

@ Klaus: Auch Dir Respekt, daß du vorerst von einem Neubesatz absiehst und die techn. Möglichkeiten zur sicheren Überwinterung in Betracht ziehst ...


----------



## Christine (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus Helmut,

und Hut hab - ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Entscheidung nicht leicht gefallen ist.

Vielleicht kriegst ja doch noch eine optimale Lösung ausgetüftelt.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus Uwe

Für eine Dauer-IH reicht der Platz nicht ... 

Aber so wie der Manni (Beitrag #148&149) eine hat ... das könnte ich mir gut vorstellen


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus Elschen

 ... laß Dich drücken :knuddel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Also hätte ich die Möglichkeit, würde ich alle Koi zum Winter in einer IH überwintern lassen. Leider haben wir keinen Keller, denn so 15.000 bis 20.000 Liter sollte sie schon haben bei meiner menge Koi.


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hmm ... Uwe

Ich werde mich mal mit IH-Besitzern besprechen um Klarheit zu bekommen, ob das Übersiedeln für die Koi einfluß auf deren Gesundheit hat ....

Danke für den denkanstoß  ... eröffnet es mir vielleicht doch Koi zu halten 

Das ich eine IH völlig verdrängt habe


----------



## Dodi (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hallo Helmut,

was für ein Entschluss! Ich bin baff.:shock

Ich habe gerade nochmal die erste Seite dieses Threads aufgerufen und gesehen, das die tiefste Stelle Deines künftigen Teiches 2,85 m misst. Das ist doch schon eine gewaltige Tiefe für geeignete Temperaturen zum Überwintern der Fische.

Und ich muss gerade daran denken, dass Kari,/Koimen in der Schweiz lebt und dort sicher ähnliche Temperaturen wie bei Euch sind. 

Hier mal ein Link zu den Klimazonen, daraus ist ersichtlich, das sich große Teile von Deutschland, Österreich und Schweiz klimatisch sehr ähneln.

Vielleicht überlegst Du Dir das ja doch noch mit dem Koiteich - evtl. abgedeckt über den Winter?


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus Dodi

Noch ist es nicht durch ...

Uwe hat mich an eine IH erinnert  die ich völlig vergessen/verdrängt habe 

Also, noch ist mein Entschluß doch keine Koi zu halten in der Schwebe ... schauen wir mal ... 

Aber eines ist sicher ... zuerst wird es mal ein Pflanzteich ...  dann taste ich mich vielleicht an Koihaltung heran, sofern es mit einer IH klappen sollte ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Mensch Helmut 

Ein 2,85 Meter tiefer Pflanzenteich 


smoki


----------



## Christine (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus Helmut,

hat Reinhard nicht auch einen Koiteich? Wie macht der das denn? Oder ist das Wetter bei Euch wirklich soviel ruppiger?


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Ja, der Reinhard baut auch einen Koiteich .... 

und das Wetter dürfte eher bei Ihm sogar "ruppiger" sein ..

Nur unsere Teiche unterscheiden uns .... meiner wird ein Naturteich ... seiner, ein Koipool (nicht abwertend gemeint) ...
Meiner hat ein Volumen (geschätzt) von 70m³ .. seiner, wenn ich mich nicht irre, von 20-25m³, bestens gedämmt, was ja bei einem Naturteich fast nicht möglich ist 

Auch das zuheizen gestaltet sich bei Ihm günstiger ...


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus Helmut,

wie wär´s den mit einem dauerhaften Becken im Haus auf Teichniveau
verbunden mit einem schönen großen Tunnel damit jeder Koi hinschwimmen
kann wo´s Ihm grad besser gefällt...ganz Österreich ist doch voll von Tunnel 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## sternhausen (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hallo Helmut
Ganz verstehen kann ich deine Entscheidung nicht wirklich, da es doch meiner Meinung nach für alles vernünftige Lösungen gibt.
Wie ihr ja schon richtig bemerkt habt, liegen unserer Teiche nicht geade in der suptropischen Zone 
Genauer gesagt befinden sich unsere Teiche ca. 870 Meter über NN und dementsprechend sind bei uns auch die Winter.
Nun wie du ja weißt haben wir zum Einem unseren großen naturnah gestalteten Schwimmteich mit ca 80m³ Wasserinhalt, völlig unisoliert und Form her auch nicht abzudecken dadurch auch nicht heizbar und zum Anderen unseren Showteich, gestaltet als Hochteich mit einer fast 2m² großen Unterwasserglasscheibe, genau 32m³ Wasserinhalt voll isoliert und auch relativ leicht abdeckbar, damit auch beheizbar.
Weitere Teiche folgen :smoki
Nun, in beiden Teichen haltenen wir ganzjährig eine große Anzahl von Fischen und in beiden Teichen hatten wir durch den Winter noch keinen einzigen Ausfall.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass dies Zufall ist, vielmehr glaube ich, dass wenn man einige Dinge beachtet, dies sehr gut zu steuern ist.
Da beide Teiche grundverschieden sind, sind auch sehr unterschiedliche Dinge zu beachten.
So herrscht im Winter am großen Teich bei uns absolute Funkstille, da ist keine Pumpe in Betrieb, da ist lediglich eine kleine Belüftung in Betrieb, die auch bei tiefsten Temperaturen zumindest einen Quadratmeter eisfrei hält und an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich liegt ein Heizband mit 300 Watt. Dieses Heizband dient natürlich nicht dazu da um 80000 Liter zu beheizen!
Das Heizband habe ich  spiralförmig eingelegt und bedeckt ca eine Fläche von rund 4-5m². Diese Fläche nutzen die Fische gerne um sich dort abzulegen und sich dort im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die "Flossen zu wärmen.
 Der andere Teich, unser Showteich, das isht es wieder ganz gegenteilig aus. da wird abgedeckt, geheizt und der Vliesfilter ist gedrosselt auf eine Umwälzung von ca 22000 Liter pro Stunde durchgehend in Betrieb. Hier sind natürlich dann  auch die Fische voll in"Betrieb" während die Fische im großen Teich sich den Winter über eine "Mütze voll Schlaf "genehmigen.

Helmut, in deinem Fall würde ich das ganze nicht so grass sehen. An deiner Stelle würde ich deinen Teich so bauen, wie du diesen auch ursprünglich geplant hast. Ändern würde ich lediglich die Form, so dass du leichter abdecken kannst und auch die Tiefe von 2,85 meter würde ich überdenken, den diese Tiefe ist meines Erachtens vollkommen "für die Fische" (so sagt man in Österreich, wenn etwas unnötig ist.)
Wenn du deinen Teich abdecken kannst, hast du schon sehr viel erreicht um deine Lieblinge gefahrlos über den Winter zu bekommen, ohne die große Menge Wasser heizen zu müssen.
Gehe ganz einfach einge Kompromisse ein und du, so wie deine Tiere, ihr werdet gemeinsam glücklich sein.
Überarbeite deinen Plan nochmals, du wirst sehen, es gibt für alles eine vernünftige Lösung ohne ein Millonär zu sein.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## sternhausen (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hallo Helmut

...was ich noch vergessen habe zu erwähnen. Du hast doch, als du bei uns gewesen bist Kai kennengelernt.
Er kommt aus Sölden in Tirol und betreibt seinen Koiteich auf einer Meereshöhe von rund 1200m.
Klar, das ist schon extrem, aber machbar ist schon sehr vieles.
Dennoch, entscheiden musst schlußendlich du für dich ganz alleine.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Dondle (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hallo, Helmut
gibts denn schon neue Bilder?


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus 

Leider gibt`s noch nix neues zu Berichten ... aber ....

Heuer gehts hoffentlich wieder etwas voran  ....


----------



## Frankia (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

 Helmut, 

dann wirds aber Zeit, dass du in die Hände spukst...............

wir wollen doch alle mal sehne, das aus dem Vorhaben geworden ist...............aber bekanntlich heißt es:

"Gut Ding braucht Weile".................


----------



## Denniso (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hey,

Wie siehts hier aus? Gibts was neues?


----------



## Digicat (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus Dennis

Danke der Nachfrage 

Schaut heuer nimmer gut aus ... aber schauen wir mal


----------



## burki (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

hallo helmut

was ist aus dem teich geworden (bilder) ?


----------



## Moonlight (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Berechtigte Frage ... 
Ich erinnere mich noch an einen Rohbau der Filterkammern ... und danach nix mehr ... 

Mandy


----------



## doh (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Dann muss ich hier doch auch mal direkt Fragen...
Helmut was macht der Bau? 
Gibt es Neuigkeiten?


----------



## doh (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus Marcel

Wenn alles klappt, geht es heuer ein bisserl weiter 

Und danke der Nachfrage


----------



## Moonlight (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Helmut,

Sag nicht,der ist immer noch nicht fertig 

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus Mandy

Doch  ...

Aber heuer :beten


----------



## doh (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hallo Helmut,
naaa da bin ich ja einmal gespannt 
und bitte NICHT vergessen, wir wollen BILDER toll


----------



## Springmaus (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Hallo,

 sofort Bilder


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus

Bild vom Jetztzustand, eben gemacht 

 

und ein Bild vom 22.06.2013 von einem Regenbogen

  

aber man kann die Folie und den Filterkeller in der Mitte unten erkennen.

Danke für Euer Interesse ... 

Sollte wie gesagt heuer, wenn alles gut geht, Wasser einlassen können.


----------



## Moonlight (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Helmut,

Das ist doch nicht dein ernst 
Wieviel jahre willst du noch am koiteich bauen?
Und da ändert der liebgemeinte regenbogen auch nüscht.

Außer unkraut kann man nicht wirklich was sehen.

Mandy

Ps: was heißt bei euch eigentlich 'heuer'? Bei mir heißt das demnächst


----------



## Doris (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Huhu Helmut
Uiiii, da musst du aber noch viel Unkraut jäten, bevor da die Fische drin schwimmen können.
Hab ja lange nicht mehr hier geschaut  aber hab gedacht es würden schon einige Koi bei dir im Teich schwimmen... 
Unsere Koi haben dieses Jahr das erste mal - im alter von 9 Jahren - gelaicht.
 Mal schauen was daraus wird 

Liebe Grüße
Doris​


----------



## Digicat (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Zweiter Teichbau, ein Koiteich entsteht*

Servus Teichfreunde

Mal wieder ein kleines Update ...

Blick vom Balkon auf beide Teiche
 

Der Filterkeller ist fertig gemauert
   

Jetzt geht's an die Bearbeitung der Pflanzzone links vom Filterkeller und die Teichumrandung gehört noch fertig gestellt, frontal zum Filterkeller.
Damit im Zusammenhang sind diverse Grab- und Erdarbeiten durchzuführen.

Wenn alles gut geht will ich die Folie ende September verlegen.

Schauen mer mal ...


----------



## Digicat (9. Sep. 2014)

Servus

Update:

 

 

Am Wochenende kommt die Folie rein.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## paulo (10. Sep. 2014)

Servus Helmut



Digicat schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut geht will ich die Folie ende September verlegen.


Du hast es letztes Jahr schon geahnt was?


----------



## Digicat (10. Sep. 2014)

Ja  

Die Zeit läuft einem davon ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## meinereiner (13. Sep. 2014)

Nein, Doch, Ohhh.

Ich hoffe, du hast hier im Forum fleißig gelesen und bist gut informiert bezüglich Teich- und Filterbau .

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2014)

Servus

Ja, Robert.

Es mußte heute leider so kommen, wie ich es mir wettertechnisch nicht erhofft habe.
Es schüttete seid 2:00 Uhr Nachts, daß sich im mit Vlies ausgelegten Teich eine große Pfütze bildete.
Um 16:00 hat es aufgehört zu regnen. Allerdings habe ich den Helfern um 8:00 abgesagt.

Die Folienverlegung ist im wahrsten Sinne, ins Wasser gefallen 

Schade, schade ...

Jetzt müssen wir wieder einen Termin vereinbarn.

Und ... es wird ein sonniges Wetter geben, es wird ein sonniges Wetter geben, es wird ein sonniges Wetter geben, es wird ein sonniges Wetter geben ..... OOOOMMMMM ...

Wann auch immer ... drückt mir die Daumen

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (12. Okt. 2014)

Servus

Kleines Update ...

Die Folie haben wir gestern verlegt
  

Und heute war er fertig gefüllt
  

  

  

Es fehlen noch das Substrat und die Pflanzen. Die Technik möchte ich dann im Frühjahr angehen.

Liebe Grüße und noch einen schönen Sonntag
Helmut


----------



## Michael H (12. Okt. 2014)

Hallo

Wird ja was ganz kleines Schuckeliges , wenn ich das so sehe .....

Aber warum haste soviel Folie Übrig ...?


----------



## troll20 (12. Okt. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Aber warum haste soviel Folie Übrig ...?


Damit der Teich im nächsten Jahr vergrößert werden kann 

LG René


----------



## muh.gp (12. Okt. 2014)

Toll, Helmut! Ein großer Schritt! Wie viele Liter hast du denn eingebracht?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Okt. 2014)

Was noch interessant wäre, wie tief er denn nun ist?

lG Fabian


----------



## Digicat (12. Okt. 2014)

Servus



Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wird ja was ganz kleines Schuckeliges , wenn ich das so sehe .....
> 
> Aber warum haste soviel Folie Übrig ...?





troll20 schrieb:


> Damit der Teich im nächsten Jahr vergrößert werden kann
> 
> LG René



Schlicht und einfach eine zu große Reserve mit einberechnet.
Und ... die Technik (110er Rohre) wollen auch noch fixiert und versteckt werden, weil ich auf der Folie die Technik verbaue. Bis auf den Filter, der steht im Filterkeller.

Vergrößern ist garnicht abwegig. Vielleicht bietet sich noch ein Pflanzenfilter mit Bachlauf an.



muh.gp schrieb:


> Toll, Helmut! Ein großer Schritt! Wie viele Liter hast du denn eingebracht?
> 
> Grüße,
> Holger


Ich weiß nicht wieviel Liter . Ich habe in der ersten Euphorie nach der Verlegung vergessen auf die Wasseruhr zu sehen.
Bei ca. halber Füllung ist es mir eingefallen.
Aber noch ist nix verloren. Das Wasser kommt sowieso in Kürze wieder raus und dann vergesse ich beim neuerlichen Befüllen nach dem Einbringen des Substrates und setzen der Pflanzen sicher nicht auf die Wasseruhr zu sehen.

@ All: Schön das Euch der Teich gefällt

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (12. Okt. 2014)

Servus Fabian



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Was noch interessant wäre, wie tief er denn nun ist?
> 
> lG Fabian



Genau ausgemessen habe ich es nicht, schätze aber das es ca. 2,4 - 2,5 Meter sind.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Okt. 2014)

Da sieht man mal wieder wie sehr die Bilder von der Tiefe her täuschen.
Sieht gut aus


----------



## Digicat (12. Okt. 2014)

Nicht nur die Bilder ...

Wennst beim Teich stehst glaubst der ist gradmal 1m Tief ... das Licht bricht sich und täuscht eine geringere Tiefe vor.
Im Seichteren ist es überhaupt gravierend.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Okt. 2014)

Wahnsinn. Von den Bildern her, hätte ich auf 80-100 cm getippt!
Auf Seite 17 lässt es sich aber erahnen, das es tiefer ist (nur Vlies).


----------



## Digicat (13. Okt. 2014)

Guten morgen

Sonnenaufgang 
  

Wünsche einen guten Wochenstart

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## bekamax (13. Okt. 2014)

Guten Morgen Helmut,

gratuliere, schaut echt toll aus. Jetzt noch ein paar Grad mehr Wasser- und Lufttemperatur, und dann bei so einem Sonnenaufgang schwimmen gehen! Genial!

Viel Freude damit!
Karin


----------



## Digicat (13. Okt. 2014)

Danke Karin 

Der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt 

Liebe Grüße in die Steiermark
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (13. Okt. 2014)

Bisserl gespielt
  

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Okt. 2014)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn. Von den Bildern her, hätte ich auf 80-100 cm getippt!
> Auf Seite 17 lässt es sich aber erahnen, das es tiefer ist (nur Vlies).


Seite 17......ohm, ich bin erst auf Seite 7.
Denke mal du sollltest mehr Beiträge pro Seite einstellen......Ich Skrolle auf jeden fall lieber als das ich immer auf die nächste Seite klicke


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Helmut,

wenn ich mir Deine Hanglage so ansehe, dann vermute ich, dass Teich II auf Deinem Kelleraushub vom Haus entstanden ist.
Vielleicht war es ganz gut, dass Du so lange mit dem Bau gewartet hast und der Aushub Zeit zum setzen hatte... 
Wie hast Du die andere Seite gesichert, mit einer Mauer?

Bin mal gespannt, wie Dein Projekt im nächsten Jahr ausschaut.
Bis jetzt aber schon mal: 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Digicat (13. Okt. 2014)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wie hast Du die andere Seite gesichert, mit einer Mauer?


Korbsteine und Erdböschung 

  

Das Bild ist aus Seite 1, 1. Beitrag vom 04.Juli 2007 unmittelbar nach der Gartengestaltung






Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (13. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Helmut,

...wird das ein Wanderweg vom Hauseingang ins Tal

Und jetzt im Ernst:
absolut genial! - Ich beneide Dich zwar um die tolle Landschaft und Aussicht,
aber darum, am Hang einen Teich anzulegen, beneide ich Dich ehrlich gesagt nicht - Hut ab

LG
Kirstin


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Helmut,



Digicat schrieb:


> Das Bild ist aus Seite 1, 1. Beitrag vom 04.Juli 2007 unmittelbar nach der Gartengestaltung


Danke und upps, so weit habe ich nicht zurück geschaut.
Hatte mir nur die Bilder so ab 2010 angeguckt. Die hattest Du immer nur vom Haus oder von den Stirnseiten aus fotografiert.

Also bastelst Du jetzt schon 7 lange Jahre an dem Teich, da sollte sich alles gesetzt haben. 
Und wenn nun doch etwas nicht so wird, wie es eigentlich werden sollte, dann kannst Du es mit dem absoluten Zeitdruck im Projekt entschuldigen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Digicat (13. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Ihr beiden ...

@ Kirstin: Wanderweg ... ja, wennst was schleppst ist es eine ganz schöne Plackerei ...
Angelegt hat es ein Bagger, so gesehen habe ich mich auf die Statiker der Gartenbaufirma verlassen ...

@ Carsten: 7 Jahre ... gewünscht habe ich mir damals, daß er zur Pensionierung (Rente) fertig wird.
Jetzt habe ich ein Guthaben von 6 Jahre (aus heutiger Sicht).
Was mache ich bloß mit der vielen Zeit  ...

FOTOGRAFIEREN ....

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## PeterW (13. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Helmut,

stumpft man eigentlich ab wenn man immer in so einer Idylle leben "muss"????

LG Peter


----------



## bekamax (13. Okt. 2014)

Digicat schrieb:


> Was mache ich bloß mit der vielen Zeit  ...
> 
> FOTOGRAFIEREN ....



und GENIESSEN!!!!


----------



## Digicat (13. Okt. 2014)

PeterW schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> stumpft man eigentlich ab wenn man immer in so einer Idylle leben "muss"????
> 
> LG Peter


Wenn man nicht den Vergleich mit der Großstadt (Wien) hätte, nimmt man diese Idylle sicher als selbstverständlich hin.
So aber freut man sich jedesmal aufs nach Hause kommen nach der Arbeit.
Überhaupt so wie jetzt, wo im Tal und in Wien nicht die Sonne zu sehen ist und bei uns heroben die Sonne den Tag über scheint.
Da genießt man doppelt, ja Karin ...

LG Helmut


----------



## Digicat (18. Nov. 2014)

Servus

Für heuer ist die Teichsaison gelaufen.

Der Große hat keine Änderung mehr erfahren. Letztstand ist wie auf dem Bild im Beitrag 185. 
Zum Umpflanzen aus dem Pflanzenteich war mir schon die Wassertemp. zu kalt. 

Im Frühjahr 2015 gehts wieder weiter.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (9. März 2015)

Servus 

Ist nicht mehr lange hin ...

Der Pflanzenteich hat leider immer noch eine Eisschicht ...

Ich hoffe heuer halten sich die Grasfrösche zurück, sonst wird das mit den Pflanzen ganz schlecht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Zacky (9. März 2015)

Wir sind schon alle gespannt! Wird Zeit das es wärmer wird!


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2015)

Servus

Update:

Die Seerosenzone ist mit Substrat gefüllt und 4 Seerosen sind gepflanzt ...

  
So sah es vorgestern aus (01.05.2015)

Die Pflanzzone ist mit Betonsand befüllt und die Pflanzen sind gesetzt und dekoriert.

 

  
Größere Ansicht
Beide Bilder von heute (03.05.2015).

Jetzt brauchts nur mehr warme Temperaturen das die Pflanzen ordentlich wachsen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo Helmut,

sieht sehr gut aus und im Vergleich zu den dahinterliegenden Gärten, mit Rasenmusterschnitt sowie NagellscherenHeckenschnitt perfekt  natürlich.

LG René


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Mai 2015)

Das sind nicht nur einfach Gärten dahinter dem Teich. 
Die weiße Platte am Teich ist der 

GOLF ABSCHLAGPLATZ

Deswegen müssen die armen Leute unten drunter ihren Rasen golfgerecht hegen und pflegen.

Feuer frei


----------



## bekamax (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Helmut,
riesiges Kompliment, schaut jetzt schon toll aus.
Soooosoooo, wird's jetzt doch ein Naturschwimmteich... Kois hätten mich bei dir auch sehr gewundert.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Deswegen müssen die armen Leute unten drunter ihren Rasen golfgerecht hegen und pflegen.



Nix gegen Golfplätze... (zumindest hier in der Gegend) sind die wunderschön angelegt.. hügelig, mit Teichen, Baum-, Strauch-, und Staudeninseln, und gegen den Rand hin, immer mehr Richtung Blumenwiese auslaufend... besser fürs Auge und alle Tiere....


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2015)

Danke Karin, René und Thorsten

ǝqǝı˥ ǝssǝnɹ⅁
ʇnɯʃǝH


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2015)

Servus

Heute entdeckte ich eine __ Ringelnatter ...
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (9. Aug. 2015)

Hatten wir auch vor einigen Tagen 
  
Ja wo ist sie nur in  

LG René


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2015)

Servus

Kleines Bilder-Update:

Teichübersicht ... das Wasser ist trotz (noch) weniger (auch UW-) Pflanzen klar
     

Im Moment blüht nur die __ Attraction
  

Diese _ Gemeine Heidelibelle _kam auch nochmal vorbei
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2016)

Servus

Uiii ... da habe ich aber schon lang nix mehr gepostet 

Na dann ...

Alles fängt an zu spriessen ...

Die __ Sumpfdotterblume fängt sogar schon zu blühen an 

   

Werde euch über neue Aktivitäten am Laufenden halten.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2016)

Servus

Update ...

Es sprießt ...

                  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2016)

Servus

Sind das schon die "Eismänner" ... ?
Jetzt wo alles anfängt zu spriessen kommt dieser Kälteeinbruch 

Das Thermometer sagt gerademal 3,4°C bei stürmischen böigen Wind.
Auch Graupelschauer waren dabei ...

Frustrierende Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (24. Apr. 2016)

...äh...das letzte "gefällt mir" war natürlich  für den Smiley, nicht für den Kälteeinbruch.....

hier ist es genau so 

....und all die Schwälbchen müssen jetzt sehen, wie sie klarkommen


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2016)

Ja, leider auch die anderen Jungvögel und auch die Brut von Blaumeise & Co.

Verrücktes Wetter 

Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, daß der Mai das alles wieder wett macht 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## mitch (24. Apr. 2016)

ja das war auch hier ein "Mistwetter"

nur die Harten kommen in den Garten - oder so


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ja, leider auch die anderen Jungvögel und auch die Brut von Blaumeise & Co.


Stimmt, ich mache mal das Vogelhaus wieder voll.


----------



## Digicat (5. Mai 2016)

Servus

Da es ab Mittag wieder sehr schön ist, habe ich wieder ein Übersichtsfoto (1600 Pix) gemacht.

  

Bin gespannt wie sich __ Hechtkraut nach dem 3tägigen Morgenfrost entwickelt.
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (5. Mai 2016)

das sieht ja schon richtig gut aus 

...und? bist Du schon geschwommen? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (5. Mai 2016)

Danke ...

Nein, Kirstin ...

Aber meine Gattin, Schwester, Schwager und deren Kinder und Kindeskinder ...

Ich bin nicht so die "Wasserratte" ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2017)

Ein kleines Update ...

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Entwicklung.

Wasser 1a.

Einzig der Gewöhnliche __ Wasserschlauch nimmt jetzt gegen Ende der Wachstums-Saison überhand (vorletztes Bild). Aber da nicht verwurzelt läßt er sich leicht entfernen und kompostieren.

So sah der Teich nach der Winterpause aus
 

Heuer stand der Stegbau im Mittelpunkt. Ein paar Ansichten in loser Reihenfolge
                    

Ich beim Bau
 

Die __ Ringelnatter fühlt sich sichtlich wohl
    

Noch zwei aktuelle Bilder
    

Da keine Fische im Teich wuseln viele Insektenlarven und __ Molche im Teich.

Leider habe ich heuer auch Todesfälle zu beklagen.
In Summe mußte ich 7 Erdkröteninnen mit teilweise noch männliche __ Kröten klammernd abkeschern.
Der Laich der Erdkröten kam allerdings durch den späten Wintereinbruch nicht durch.

Die Pflanzen haben wieder zugelegt. Allerdings nicht in dem Maße wie ich es mir gewünscht habe. Muß wohl nächstes Jahr einen Versuch mit Dünger starten.

Für nächstes Jahr ist die Steg-Erweiterung geplant. Dort wo jetzt die __ Oleander stehen 
  
und die Folie sich an den kleinen Hügel anschmiegt (vorletztes Bild im Hintergrund) , möchte ich den Hügel abgraben und einen Steg bis zum Teichrand und auf der anderen Seite ein Gemüse-Hochbeet mit der Aushuberde errichten.

Mehr dazu dann beim nächsten Jahresbericht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Aug. 2017)

Hast du die Steg-Bretter einfach auf die Folie auf gelegt ?


----------



## Küstensegler (9. Aug. 2017)

Hi Totto,
auf dem 5. Bild (mit der Wasserwage) meine ich zu erkennen, das da noch Vlies und ein Ausgleichsstein zwischen Holz
und Folie sind.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2017)

Ja, Totto.

Der Aufbau: Beton Ringanker > Vlies 2 x 300er, PVC Folie 1,5mm > Lärchen Dielenbrett mit der glatten Seite auf Folie. Soll nicht ewig halten, nur mich überleben. Und falls es dies nicht tut, kommen neue Dielen. So What !!!

@ Carlo: Gut beobachtet . Allerdings liegen da nur mehrere Jutesäcke zur Verschönerung der nackten Folie, auf ca. 1,5m Länge, über den Teichrand. Soll zukünftig den ganzen Teichrand verschönern. Ist zufällig noch ein Schutz der Folie. Hatte ich garnicht bedacht.

Der/die Jutesäcke ziehen auch kein Wasser aus dem Teich. Sind zwar feucht, aber es läuft nix auf der anderen Seite des Ringankers herunter. Verdunstet höchst wahrscheinlich.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2017)

Noch eine kleine Erklärung warum da eine Stufe mitten im Steg ist ...







... Rechts von dem erhöhten Steg ist eine wilde Heckenrose. Unter dieser wandern im Frühjahr immer die Erdkröten in den Teich. Hätte ich jetzt die Stufe direkt nach dem Teichsitzplatzerl gemacht, hätten die __ Kröten nicht mehr in den Teich gekonnt. Die Dielenbretter wären ja am Teichrand aufgelegen. Um den Durchgang den Kröten zu ermöglichen habe ich die Stufe ca. 3m später gemacht. Auch die kleinen Baby-Kröten können durch die Dielenabstände der am Teichrand aufliegenden Dielen durch. Habe ich etwas breiter, ca. 1cm angelegt.

Wie man am Bild sieht muß ich noch den Aussenrand mit der Stichsäge begradigen. Das ist aber erst die finale Arbeit. Vorher möchte ich noch den Steg bis ans Ende dieser Teichseite fertigstellen.

Fragen ? immer her damit ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Küstensegler (9. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Helmut,

schön, dass du an die __ Kröten denkst.
Ich finde den Außenrand so schöner. Ungerade wirkt natürlicher. Aber das ist
natürlich Geschmackssache.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2017)

Ja, die __ Kröten liegen mir besonders am Herz ....

Wie oben geschrieben hatte ich ja Todesfälle ... habe mir überlegt im "Seerosenbeet" (= 60-80cm tief) dicke Äste (Ø 5cm) zu versenken, die bis an die Wasseroberfläche reichen. Hätte den Vorteil

das die Krötinnen, wenn auch mühevoll mit den Männern am Rücken, die Wasseroberfläche erklettern können und
die Laichschnüre besser legen können, denn an Seerosenblattstängel die vermodern läßt sich das nicht so gut machen.
Dies würde ich erst spät im Jahr angehen, dachte irgend wann im Dezember, wenn die Blätter der Seerosen schon abgesunken sind und ich sehen kann wo ich die Äste hinlege.

Was meint Ihr ... hätte das einen Nachteil für die Seerosen. 

Legen sich dann die Blätter in der Hauptwachstumszeit auf die Äste ?
Da der __ Seerosenblattkäfer zugange ist, wären die Äste auch für den SRBK eine "Rettungsinsel" ?
Mir fällt eigentlich nur positives ein ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pyro (13. Aug. 2017)

Oh, Helmut... schöner Teich und sogar mit Northshore drum herum. Da muss ich mal mit meinem MTB vorbei kommen...


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2017)

Heute, ein Highlight der Saison ...
Der Edelstein unter den Vögel ....

Der Eisvogel war am Teich ...

       

Geschätzt war er, ja es ist ein Männchen, eine Viertelstunde da. Er hat auch nach Fressbaren getaucht und auch gefunden. __ Molche, Libellenlarven und anderes Getier konnte er ertauchen. Leider ging das für Bilder viel zu schnell. Aber meine Sitzwarten haben sich zu 100% bewährt.

Ich habe immer noch a` Ganslhaut (höchst erfreuliche, ja direkt ergriffene Ausdrucksform) ...

Jetzt muß ich doch Fische einsetzen .... wer kann mir Moderlischen, im Raum Wiener Neustadt/Niederösterreich anbieten ?

Ansonst zieht schön langsam der Herbst ins Land. Alles bereitet sich für den kommenden Winter vor und "zieht ein" ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2017)

Jetzt war er nochmal da ...






LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (10. Sep. 2017)

Gestern und heute war er wieder da ...

  
Heute, vor ein paar Minuten

Schön langsam hat er alles aus dem Teich gefischt, deshalb werde ich morgen sämtliche Zoo/Tierhandlungen nach __ Moderlieschen abklappern.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Sep. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Schön langsam hat er alles aus dem Teich gefischt, deshalb werde ich morgen sämtliche Zoo/Tierhandlungen nach __ Moderlieschen abklappern.


Bist zu weit weg, sonst hätte ich hier so 200-400 Goldelrizen


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2017)

Danke für dein Angebot Totto ...

Habe gerade eine Runde bei diversen Zoo/Tierhandlungen gedreht, um __ Moderlieschen zu organisieren.
25 Stück habe ich bekommen die auch schon den Teich erobern.

Nachdem die ja heuer nicht mehr laichen werden, bin ich gespannt ob ich im Frühjahr noch welche entdecke.

Wird spannend ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Christi (20. Juli 2018)

Lieber Helmut, wundervoll der Eisvogel,...ist er noch da?    Was sind __ Moderlieschen?   Eigentlich war ich auf der Suche nach Molchen. Habe eine Biberratte am Teich gesichtet und Sorge daß dieses Riesentier die kleinen Tierchen frißt.   Das war nun reiner Zufall.......  tolle Fotos.  Liebe Grüße  Christiane


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2018)

Uiii .... lange nix mehr geschrieben 

Dem Teich geht es sehr gut. Alles bestens. Klares Wasser wie es klarer nicht sein könnte.







Der Eisvogel ist seit dem einmaligen kurzen Besuch nicht mehr da gewesen.

Die eingesetzten __ Moderlieschen erfreuen sich derart am glasklaren Wasser im Teich das sie Nachwuchs in rauen Mengen produzieren. Schätze es werden sicher an die 200 Exemplare, jeglicher Größe sein.

Heute hatte ich einen Überlebenskampf eines Moderlieschen mit ansehen müssen. Eine Großlibellenlarve hat sich ca. ein 5cm großes Moderlieschen geschnappt. Das Moderlieschen war wohl unachtsam. Die Larve ließ auch nicht los wie ich nach den beiden ins Wasser griff. Ja, ich konnte, auch wenn es "die Natur" ist, nicht dabei zusehen wie die Larve den zappelnden Fisch tötet. Habe immer einen feinmaschigen Kescher am Teich mit dem ich die beiden aus dem Wasser holte. Erst an der Luft ließ die Larve den zappelten Fisch los. Ich habe sie ins Wasser zurück gesetzt und sie schwammen beide in verschiedenen Richtungen davon. Ich konnte leider nicht die Natur Natur sein lassen.

Da sieht man wieder wie grausam die Natur sein kann. Gefressen und gefressen werden ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (10. Sep. 2018)

Servus Teichfreunde

Ein kleines Update ...

  
Ein Teil des Moderlieschenschwarmes der sich sonnt. Wirklich, die stehen im Wasser fast regungslos.

Der Teich ist immer noch Glasklar. Manchmal kommt es mir so vor als wenn die Lieserln __ fliegen ....

Aber man merkt schon das der Herbst naht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (10. Sep. 2018)

... das sind doch keine __ Moderlieschen, das sind sicher haufenweise Kratzer in der Linse.
Kauf Dir besser ein neues Objektiv. 


Gruß Carsten


PS, zum Bild davor:
Wie tief ist die Stelle? Welche Pflanzen wachsen dort?  Sieht aus wie __ Hornblatt und ...?


----------



## Digicat (10. Sep. 2018)

Servus Carsten

2,30 - 2,50m so genau weiß ich es nicht mehr.

Ist _ Tausendblatt_ gemischt mit _Gewöhnlichen  Wasserschlauch.
_
Liebe Grüße
Helmut_
_


----------



## DbSam (10. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Helmut,

Danke, da werde ich bei mir auch noch so etwas einwerfen.
Ist sonst so eintönig. 
Muss nur mal schauen wo ich solchs Zeugs her bekomme ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (10. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> , da werde ich bei mir auch noch so etwas einwerfen


Reichen denn die ganzen bunten Pillen am Morgen, zum Mittag und vor dem Schlafen gehen nicht mehr


----------



## DbSam (10. Sep. 2018)

Ne, denn in letzter Zeit bekomme ich die von meiner Frau nur zugeteilt ...  
Besonders die blauen, warum auch immer ...
Deswegen wollte ich noch etwas von dem grünen Zeugs im Teich haben. Da gibt es ja noch nicht einmal Schwebealgen da drin.
'Desterwechen' die Frage. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Sep. 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> 2,30 - 2,50m so genau weiß ich es nicht mehr. Liebe Grüße Helmut




........beginnende Demenz.....?


----------



## ThomasBiWo (10. Sep. 2018)

Das ist 11 Jahre her und verlandet langsam. Du erst...


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> ........beginnende Demenz.....?



Hoffe nicht, aber man wird halt nicht jünger.

Denke es werden 2,30m sein.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2022)

Servus

Bisserl den Thread abstauben ....

Heute habe ich die erste Schwalbe im Flug am Teich trinken gesehen.

Bei uns sagt man, wenn man die erste Schwalbe sieht, beginnt der Sommer.

Hoffentlich ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (24. Apr. 2022)

Bei uns sagt man, eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Sommer 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2022)

Servus

Heute wieder Meßwerte ermittelt ...

     

Und die Vergleichswerte der letzten beiden Wochen.

Heute habe ich zum erstenmal bemerkt wie sich die Seerosenblätter bewegen, angestubst werden.

 

Die Moderln haben abgelaicht ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2022)

Servus

Wie ich gerade wieder zum Teich komme, nach dem ich hier die erste Libelle gepostet habe, schlängelt sich die erste __ Ringelnatter heuer durch das Seerosenbeet.

 

Jetzt bin ich sehr happy, denn der Tag ist bis jetzt sehr gut gelaufen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2022)

Servus

Heutige Teichansichten ...

Der Blick vom Deck Richtung Norden
 

und Richtung Süden
 

Die Bäume und Sträucher sind ganz schön in die Höhe gewachsen ...

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Tag
Helmut


----------



## Kurt (5. Mai 2022)

Grüß dich, Helmut!
Nach langer Zeit melde ich mich auch wieder mal.
Habe letztes Jahr leider nur  4 __ Moderlieschen bekommen. Jetzt sind sie auch schon fest am Rütteln der Seerosenblätter, was lt. deiner Meldung in Kürze zu Nachwuchs führen wird. Eigentlich wollte ich, sobalds warm genug ist noch ein paar einsetzen, hat das noch Sinn ? - oder hab ich in 2 Monaten eh schon jede Menge Junge?
Danke für deine Erfahrungen.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Digicat (5. Mai 2022)

Servus Kurt

Schön Dich wieder zu lesen  

Ich würde abwarten was beim "Stängeln" heraus kommt. Nach setzen kannst immer noch.

Wie damals geschrieben habe ich 21 Stück eingesetzt. Jetzt habe ich bestimmt Hunderte ...

Wie gehts deinem Teich, ist er schon aus dem Winter erwacht und alles fängt zu sprießen an ?
Zeige doch ein paar Bilder ...

Liebe Grüße an den Bodensee
Helmut


----------



## Kurt (5. Mai 2022)

Danke, Helmut!
Ja, Natur ist am wachsen und sich vermehren. Tausende Kaulquappen ....
Nachdem ich schon mehrere Jahre an der Revision der inzwischen 20jährigen Gesamtanlage dran bin - zwar schon seit 2018 in Pension (aber man wird ja nicht jünger und manchmal gesundheitlich etwas ausgebremst) 

Aktuell schauts so aus:

*Die Gesamtanlage*
 


*Der oberste Teich* (seit Herbst 21 mit 4 __ Moderlieschen und 5 Goldorfen)
 

 2018 habe ich mühsamst das inzwischen fast 30 cm Wurzelwerk und dazwischen die Steine aus dem Teich entfernt und mit Trasszement/Sandgemisch betoniert - und 4 Pflanzgefäße betoniert (zwecks besserer Wartung mit Ringen hebbar).


*Der 2 Pflanzteich*
 Ist schön langsam seit 20 Jahren am zuwachsen und für die Hauptfilterung der Anlage zuständig - natürlich auch Biotop und Seerosenzone



*Der Schwimmteich*
 
ist auch noch in Arbeit und sollte wie Teich 1 schon ausbetoniert sein - nur etwas feiner


Wie du siehst hab ich noch einiges vor für die nächste Monate/Jahre 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


Übrigens: Das Wasser wurde in den 20 Jahren nur cm-weise nachgefüllt - nie gesamt!!!


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2022)

Mahlzeit

Die Meßwerte der heutigen und der letzten Meßung ...

    

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (8. Mai 2022)

Servus Helmut, Nitrit-Werte sind zu hoch + PH Wert dürfte bischen höher sein,
sonst gute Werte. Willi


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2022)

Servus Willi

Danke 

Was kann ich gegen den hohen Nitritwert machen ?

Möcht vorausschicken, die Moderln sind gerade am laichen und die Laichschnüre der Erdkröten sind am zerfallen/auflösen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (8. Mai 2022)

Helmut, ich würde vorschlagen Deine Filteranlage mit Oase Biokick impfen. Deine Filteranlage ist durch die lange Kälte noch nicht auf Touren. Willi


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2022)

Uppps .... Willi ich habe keine Filteranlage. Die einzige techn. Einrichtung ist der Skimmer. Der filtert über den Filterkorb das "Grobe" heraus, daß ich zeitnah entferne. Ansonst sorgt die Skimmerpumpe, eine OASE Optimax 10000 für eine Kreisströmung.
Ich bin allerdings, angesichts des nicht klaren Wassers am überlegen ob ich mir einen Filter zulege. Hätte da einen OASE Screenmatik² 60000 ins Auge gefasst. Koi sind nicht angedacht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (8. Mai 2022)

Helmut, in Gießkanne einrühren und im Teich verteilen, geht auch. Bakterien vermehren sich auch im Teich. Willi


----------



## troll20 (8. Mai 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Helmut, in Gießkanne einrühren und im Teich verteilen, geht auch. Bakterien vermehren sich auch im Teich. Willi


Was, den lieben Helmut in eine Gießkanne einrühren  usw.
Nee das geht gar nicht. 
Daher meine Empfehlung wie schon einmal, setz dich auf deine 4 Buchstaben und entspanne dich.
Stell dir dabei vor: es gibt keine Messmöglichkeiten, oder die lügen eh nur damit du was kaufen tust. 
Die Laischzeit ist bald vorbei, die Temperaturen steigen immer weiter, damit vermehren sich die Bakis und die Pflanzen ziehen jeden Tag mehr Nährstoffe. Also was willst mehr

Außer noch was zum Naschen   zum


----------



## Knipser (8. Mai 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Was, den lieben Helmut in eine Gießkanne einrühren  usw.
> Nee das geht gar nicht.
> Daher meine Empfehlung wie schon einmal, setz dich auf deine 4 Buchstaben und entspanne dich.
> Stell dir dabei vor: es gibt keine Messmöglichkeiten, oder die lügen eh nur damit du was kaufen tust.
> ...


Bei Nitrit ist Hochalarm. Willi


----------



## troll20 (8. Mai 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Bei Nitrit ist Hochalarm. Willi


Aber nicht bei diesem Besatz. Wenn überhaupt würde ich einen TWW machen. Das ließe sich evtl mit dem Schwimmteich machen.


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Helmut, in Gießkanne einrühren und im Teich verteilen, geht auch. Bakterien vermehren sich auch im Teich. Willi


Habe ich am 23.04. 2022 schon gemacht. War vermutlich zu früh. Biobooster habe ich da zugegeben. 

@René: halte eh die Füße still und schaue wie sich das Wasser entwickelt. Der Filter ist nur mal angedacht .

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (8. Mai 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Habe ich am 23.04. 2022 schon gemacht. War vermutlich zu früh. Biobooster habe ich da zugegeben.
> 
> Helmut, die Nitrobakterien kommen dann noch, keine Sorge. Willi
> 
> ...


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2022)

Servus

Die heutigen Meßwerte und den von der letzten Messung

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2022)

Servus

Die heutige Messung und die letzte vergleichsweise

   

In dieser Woche sind 5 Liter/m² Regen gefallen und ich mußte trotzdem die Verdunstung mit Leitungswasser ausgleichen.

Sonst war alles wie immer.

 
Trotz Fisheye habe ich den Teich nicht ganz drauf bekommen. Rechts fehlt ein kleines Stück.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2022)

Guten morgen

Die Teichtemperaturen:
Oben: 20°C
in 1 Meter Tiefe: 19,1°C
am Grund: 18,2°C
   

Das Wetter: Es hat 24°C und es ist wolkig ...
Richtung Westen
  

Richtung Osten
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (24. Mai 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


>


Ach Helmut, du hast ja heute garnichts gelernt. Du musst doch jetzt deine Bilder etwas aufpeppen. 
Ich hab dir mal was für morgen vorbereitet.


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2022)

Servus

Hier herrscht gerade eine komische Stimmung, nein nicht hier im Forum, sondern wettermäßig.

Nach dem Starkregen hat es Landregenartig weiter geregnet und tut auch noch. Es liegt eine leichte Schwüle in der Luft. Dicke Dunstglocken hängen über dem Hausberg und auch aus den gegenüberliegenden Wald ziehen Dunstschwaden in die Höhe. Irgendwie glaubt man sich wie im Urwald, zumindest stelle ich mir den so vor.

Natürlich ist der Teich voll und läuft am Überlauf, in der gefluteten Sumpfzone über. Hoffe das die Quappen nicht mitgeschwemmt werden.

Werde versuchen ein Bild der Apokalypse zu machen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

PS: Dem Haus und dem Garten ist nix passiert
PPS: uns geht es natürlich auch gut
PPPS: habe ich mir vom Carsten abgeschaut ...


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2022)

Die Bilder ...

    jetzt hat sich der Dunst schon weitestgehend aufgelöst.

Der Teichüberlauf, normal ist es dort trocken.
 

Und der "Tannenwald" liegt vom Starkregen.
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: Habe gerade in den Nachrichten gesehen das die Bayerischen Landstriche auch vom Starkregen und Hagel betroffen sind. Drück Euch die Daumen das es ohne Schäden an Haus und Garten/Teich abgegangen ist.


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2022)

Das Wetter ...

Es hat 19,7°C und ein Sonne/Wolken-Mix zeigt sich am Himmel. Es hat in der Nacht 10 Liter/m² geregnet.
   

Der Teich hat 18,8°C an der Oberfläche. In 1 Meter Tiefe 18,6°C und am Grund 18,0°C. Der gestrige und nächtliche Regen (40 Liter/m²) hat in abgekühlt.
   

Was habe ich da heute entdeckt ?
 
Könnte es sich um einen __ Froschbiss handeln ?

Und noch 2 Bilder unserer blühenden Apfelrose
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Kurt (25. Mai 2022)

Hoi Helmut, 
hast Recht gehabt   (wegen __ Moderlieschen-Antwort vom 5.5.) - Habe auch schon Nachwuchs, dürften auch über 100 sein.
Bin gespannt, bis wann die Goldorfen was machen. Sind jedenfalls schon ordentlich gewachsen.


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2022)

Guten morgen  

Weils gerade zum Kurt seinen Beitrag paßt ...
 
__ Moderlieschen am morgen

Heute sind wir mit 22,6°C und einem fast wolkenlosen Himmel in den Feiertag gestartet. Der leichte Wind ist nicht unangenehm. In der Nacht hat es 3 Liter/m² geregnet.
   

Die Teichtemperaturen:
An der Oberfläche: 17,5°C
In 1 Meter Tiefe: 17,1°C
Am Grund: 17,3°C

   

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Feiertag

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen

Ein schöner Freitag startet mit angenehmen 24,9°C in den Tag. Es ist leicht bewölkt und die Blütensamen werden durch den leichten aber böigen Wind in den Teich geblasen.
   
Die erste Sumpfiris ist aufgegangen ...

Der Teich hat 18,3°C an der Oberfläche und in 1 Meter Tiefe sind es noch 17,7°C. Am Grund hat es frische 17,1°C.
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2022)

Servus

In der Nacht hat es geregnet, 2 Liter/m² waren im Regenmesser. Eine Schlechtwetterfront ist durchgezogen und hat abgekühlt.
Das Thermometer zeigt 18,6°C bei leicht bewölkten Himmel. Der Wind ist lebhaft und kühl.
   

Der Teich hat 18,5°C an der Oberfläche. In 1 Meter Tiefe 18,3°C und am Grund 17,7°C.
   

Der Teich wird durch die zweite Gabe vom Biobooster bis auf den Grund der 0,80 - 1,50 Meter-Zone klarer. Allerdings nicht so klar wie ich mir das vorstelle. Da muß ich wegen einem Filter noch in mich gehen.
Ich kann zum ersten mal Fadenalgen erkennen. Am Rohrskimmer-Schwimmteil wachsen sie.
 
Auch an manchen Stellen der Folie hat sich ein Flaum gebildet.

Sonst geht es den __ Moderlieschen und dem Teich gut, alles Wächst und gedeiht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2022)

Servus

Der Teich ist leider seit gestern abgekühlt.
Er hat nur mehr an der Oberfläche 17°C. In einem Meter Tiefe 17,4°C und am Grund 17,6°C.
   

Bald wird es regnet, die dichten Wolken verheissen nix Gutes. Es hat nur 14,1°C.
   

Heute ist Wassermeßtag. Die Werte wie immer zum Vergleich mit dem letzten Meßwert.
   
Bis auf den pH-Wert hat sich nix verändert, obwohl viel Regenwasser (45 Liter/m²) den Teich mehr als aufgefüllt hat.

Heute habe ich ein zweites Blatt des __ Froschbiss entdeckt.
 

Auch konnte ich das erstemal heuer einen Schlupf einer __ Königslibelle beobachten.
 
Exuvien habe ich schon viele, ca. 20 Stück finden können, allerdings nie einen Schlupf beobachten können.

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (29. Mai 2022)

Hallo Helmut, 

wie tief ist dein Teich? 250 cm? Was sind da 45 Liter/m². Äm kurz rechnen, a 4,5 cm.


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2022)

Servus René

Danke

Das sind bei meiner Teichfläche von 75m² 3.375 Liter. Das sind fast 10% des Volumen. Finde ich gut.
Für die Teichchemie/Biologie natürlich "_ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein_", aber besser als garnix. Zumal auch Gratis.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen  

Die Sonne scheint, da kann es nur gut in den Wochen beginn gehen ... 
Es hat 15,9°C und es ist windstill. In der Nacht hat es 3 Liter/m² geregnet.
   

Die Teichtemperatur ist wieder abgesackt.
An der Oberfläche hat es nur mehr 15,8°C. In einem Meter Tiefe 15,7°C und am Grund 16,1°C.
   

Bilde mir ein das der Teich klarer geworden ist. Ich kann schon mehr von den Pflanzen unter Wasser sehen.

Ich hoffe Ihr habe auch einen guten Start in die neue Woche 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2022)

Servus

Habe heute ein Video gedreht ...





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd9Zer3hpno_
Leider ist die Qualität nicht so prickelnd.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen  

Mit Sonne und strahlend blauen Himmel starten wir heute in den Tag. Es hat 22°C bei Windstille. 2 Liter/m² sagt der Regenmesser hat es in der Nacht geregnet.
   

Der Teich hat an der Oberfläche 16°C. In einem Meter Tiefe 15,8°C und am Grund 16,1°C ... brrr ... er hat stark abgekühlt.

   

Naja, es kann ja jetzt nur mehr aufwärts gehen ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2022)

Servus

Ein neuer Versuch eines Videos ...

Impressionen




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PerBnbAoxIE_


Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Mai 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Heute habe ich ein zweites Blatt des Froschbiss entdeckt.


Glaube nicht das das __ Froschbiss ist.
Tippe auf kleine Seerose.
Gehen die Blattstängel bis zum Grund ?


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2022)

Servus Totto

Voriges Jahr habe ich von einem Freund __ Froschbiss bekommen. Leider ist Blatt um Blatt verschwunden.
Habe mich heuer umso mehr gefreut als ich das eine Blatt entdeckt habe ... jetzt das Zweite.

Aber du kannst Recht haben, es sieht verdammt nach einer Seerose aus. Morgen werde ich gleich nachsehen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2022)

Guten morgen



Digicat schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich gleich nachsehen.


Habe gerade nachgesehen ... du hast Recht, Totto, es ist eine Seerose.

Der Tag beginnt wie gestern mit strahlenden Sonnenschein. Es hat im Moment 24,0°C. In der Nacht hat es wieder 6 Liter/m² geregnet.
    

Am Teich haben sich in den letzten Tagen wieder sehr viele Wasserschläuche gebildet. Die wachsen die Oberfläche des Teiches zu. Abernten geht im Moment wegen der vielen Kaulquappen nicht. Ein Dilemma ...
Apropo Kaulquappen, einige haben schon die Hinterbeinchen ausgebildet, also ist es absehbar das sie bald den Teich verlassen.

Die Temperatur an der Oberfläche beträgt 18°C. In einem Meter Tiefe 17,1°C und am Grund 16,8°C.

    

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2022)

Der im Teich herumtreibende __ Wasserschlauch, der immer mehr wird.
 

Eine __ Quappe mit Ansätzen der Hinterfüsschen.
 

Und die Seerose bei der man sehr gut die Blattstiehle erkennen kann.
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## krallowa (1. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Eine Quappe mit Ansätzen der Hinterfüsschen.


Sind die vom Frosch oder Kröte?

Bei mir sind die __ Frösche schon zum großen Teil aus dem Wasser.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Der im Teich herumtreibende Wasserschlauch, der immer mehr wird


 irgendwie sollte ich doch nochmal zum Augenarzt. Ich seh da keinen Schlauch rumtreiben. 
Wetter ist heute wieder sehr schön, obwohl Gewitter zum Mittag angesagt war sind kaum Wolken vorhanden. Luft hat inzwischen 20° wieder erreicht, aber da geht noch was. Wassertemperatur ist auch schon bei 18°F.


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2022)

Servus Ralf



krallowa schrieb:


> Sind die vom Frosch oder Kröte?


Die sind von Erdkröten _Bufo bufo _

Grasfrösche kommen sporadisch vorbei, allerdings nicht zum ablaichen. Leider ...
2013, 2015
   

2016, 2017, 2020
     

Sonst hat sich noch keine andere Art zu uns verirrt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen

Der Donnerstag beginnt wieder sonnig mit 17,1°C. Leider hat es sich, wie ich gerade diesen Beitrag tippe, vom Norden her eingetrübt. Es ist windstill.
   
In der Nacht hat es wieder 7 Liter/m² geregnet.

Der Teich hat 18°C an der Oberfläche. In einen Meter Tiefe 18,1°C und am Grund 17,3°C.
   

Heute baue ich den gestern gekauften Screenmatic² 60000 ein. Auch die Optimax 20.000er Pumpe wird, wie auch das OxyTec 1000 Set, im Teich versenkt. Die Optimax 10.000 vom Skimmer muß ich umbauen.
Bin schon gespannt wie der Umbau funktionieren wird.
Werde auf alle Fälle Bilder machen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2022)

Servus

Bilder vom Filterneubau.

     
Vieles gehört noch optimiert.

Der Einbau der Teichpumpe
   

Wie der Sonnenschirm schon verrät wurde es nach Abzug der morgentlichen Wolken sehr heiß ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt wie der Umbau funktionieren wird.


War eigentlich ganz einfach ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Voriges Jahr habe ich von einem Freund Froschbiss bekommen. Leider ist Blatt um Blatt verschwunden.


Bei mir landet es im Müll wenn es zu viel wird.


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2022)

Guten morgen

Herrlicher Sonnenschein begrüßte uns heute morgen. 
24,9°C zeigte das Thermometer.
   

Der Teich hat den Filterneubau gut überstanden und die Moderln fühlen sich wohl.
 
Ich hatte nur einen Lüfterstein in Betrieb deshalb konnte ich gut sehbar die Teichpumpe und den Oxytex 1000 ablichten. Die Luftpumpe hört man schon in der Nacht vor sich herbrummen. Muß ich, wie auch den Filter in ein Häuschen verbannen. Den Skimmer konnte ich wegen der Quappen nicht in Betrieb nehmen, da sich sehr viele auf dem Siebfilter eingefunden haben. 
Der Skimmer zieht natürlich ein bisserl weniger, durch den Schlauchanschluß. Aber trotzdem zieht es viele Quappen in den Skimmer.

   

Der Teich hat 20°C an der Oberfläche. In einem Meter Tiefe 18,6°C und am Grund 18,5°C.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2022)

Guten Abend

Heute war gefühlt der erste Sommertag. Endlich ...

Es hat jetzt um 19:35 immer noch 22,8°C. Ein lauer Abend. Leider ist um ca. 16:00 dichte Bewölkung aufgezogen mit fallweise böigen Wind aus Süd bis Nord drehend.
   

Am Teich sehe ich Teile am Grund die ich vor der Installation des Filters schon lange nicht gesehen habe. Die eingesaugten Quappen rette ich.

An der Oberfläche hat der Teich 21,3°C. In einem Meter Tiefe 21,0°C und am Grund 19,1°C.
   
Dank Sonne hat es heute einen großen Temperatur zuwachs im Teich gegeben.

Habe heute das erste Mal Algen im Filter gesehen die der UVC geschuldet sein dürften. Das die Filterwirkung so rasch eintritt hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Wünsche Euch ein schönes Pfingstfest 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## janfo (3. Juni 2022)

Helmut, finde die Fotos der Erdkröten super gelungen!
Interessant wie sich die __ Kröten durch die Augen so stark unterscheiden. Hoffe dass ich auch irgendwann so Fotos machen kann.

Kommen die __ Frösche bei dir eher Abends zum Vorschein oder ist es so, dass wenn sie sich sicher fühlen und genug Deckung haben sich auch Tagsüber zeigen?


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2022)

Servus Jan

Danke, das sind aber Grasfrösche ...

Letztens, glaube es war Ende April, habe ich einen __ Grasfrosch untertags im Teich gesehen. Leider habe ich den nicht fotografiert.
Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern wann die Grasfrösche zum Vorschein gekommen sind. 
Im Dateinamen steht auch das Aufnahmedatum und die Exifs sollten enthalten sein. Die Bilder sind durchwegs schon etwas älter.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## janfo (3. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Danke, das sind aber Grasfrösche ...


Da sieht man, ich bin noch blutiger Anfänger 
hatte nur bufo bufo gelesen. 
So halb untergetaucht kann man sich ja mal vertun 

Ok, kann mal schauen ob ich die Exifs auslesen kann dann kann ich ja selber nachvollziehen wann es aufgenommen wurde  
Danke für die Info!


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen  

Der Samstag beginnt wieder mit strahlenden Sonnenschein, obwohl ein paar Wolken zeigt der Himmel schon. Wir starten hier schon mit 25,7°C.
   

An der Oberfläche hat der Teich 20,1°C. In einem Meter Tiefe 20,2°C und am Grund 19,3°C.
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (4. Juni 2022)

Hallo Helmut! 
Wenn du in verschiedenen Tiefen die Temperatur misst, ist dir schon mal aufgefallen das der Boden zb am Morgen wärmer ist wie die Oberfläche vom Wasser? 

Ich frage mich ob sich das Wasser wirklich in der Nacht tauscht, dh warmes sinkt ab und kaltes steigt auf.


----------



## Turbo (4. Juni 2022)

Salü Ron

Schau doch mal da.








						Thermische Schichten – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Mit den ganzen Pumpen pfuscht man der natürlichen Schichtung gewaltig rein.
Aber trotzdem noch interessant wie es funktionieren könnte.


----------



## samorai (4. Juni 2022)

Danke Patrick


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut!
> Wenn du in verschiedenen Tiefen die Temperatur misst, ist dir schon mal aufgefallen das der Boden zb am Morgen wärmer ist wie die Oberfläche vom Wasser?
> 
> Ich frage mich ob sich das Wasser wirklich in der Nacht tauscht, dh warmes sinkt ab und kaltes steigt auf.


Ja, ist mir aufgefallen.
Allerdings ist das für heuer Geschichte. Jetzt mit Luftsprudler und Teichpumpe in 55cm Tiefe verwirbel ich die Schichtung.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Marion412 (4. Juni 2022)

Ja Helmut , das Problem hatte ich auch mit dem Luftsprudler. Hatte diesen an einem sonnigen Tag angemacht und in ca.1,70 m Tiefe auf einmal 25 Grad . Seitdem lasse ich den nur noch die Nacht über laufen.


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2022)

Meine Sprudler kommen aus 55cm und ca. 80cm. Da wird natürlich auch das Wasser aus der Tiefe mitgenommen. Luftheber-Effekt ...
Seit gestern läuft die Luft rund um die Uhr. Die Luftpumpe ist wesentlich leiser geworden, sodaß ich mich traue sie auch in der Nacht laufen zu lassen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (5. Juni 2022)

Servus

Der Tag ist wieder sonnig gestartet. Nicht so strahlend wie die letzten Tage, da dünne Schleierwolken da sind.
Es hat 26,7°C. Leider hat sich jetzt stark eingetrübt und es sieht nach Gewitter aus.
   

Meine Gattin hat heute Seerosenknospen entdeckt. Hurra ... endlich  
     
Es sollte die "Hermine" oder die "Walter Pagels" sein. Im letzten Bild sollte es diese sein. Namen habe ich vergessen.
 
Links der Bildmitte, die Gelbe.

Auch eine junge __ Ringelnatter habe ich  entdeckt
 

Nun zu den Teichwerten:
Oben: 22°C
1Meter Tiefe: 21,7°C
Grund: 21,3°C
   

Die Wassermeßwerte:
   

Heute einmal umfangreicher ... Sorry

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Pfingstsonntag
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (6. Juni 2022)

Schönen Pfingstmontag

Leicht getrübt sind wir in den Montag gestartet. Reste der nächtlichen Gewitter hängen noch in der Luft. 20 Liter/m² hat es teils heftig geschüttet. Es hat 21,4°C .
   

Der Teich hat an der Oberfläche 21°C. In einem Meter Tiefe und am Grund 20,8°C .
   

Edit: Vergessen ... 2 weitere Seerosenknospen entdeckt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (7. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen  

Die Woche beginnt mit strahlenden Sonnenschein. Es hat 23,9°C.
   

Einen Schlupf einer __ Königslibelle konnte ich auch fotografieren
   

Der Teich hat an der Oberfläche 20,8°C. In einem Meter Tiefe und am Grund 20,7°C.
   

Wünsche Euch einen guten Wochenstart 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (8. Juni 2022)

Servus

Ein trüber Morgen begrüßte uns bei 17,0°C heute. Es ist trocken, aber in der Nacht hat Regen 30 Liter/m² da gelassen.
      

Die Pfingstrose will aufgehen ...
 

Der Teich hat an der Oberfläche 19,9°C. In einem Meter Tiefe 19,6°C und am Grund 19,7°C.
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (9. Juni 2022)

Servus

Ein trüber regnerischer Tag bei 13,5°C begrüßt uns heute. Im Regenmesser habe ich 3Liter/m² gefunden.
      

Im Teich gibt es nix neues.
Oben: 19,0°C
Mitte: 19,1°C
Unten: 19,2°C
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (10. Juni 2022)

Mit Regen hat uns der Freitag empfangen. 13 Liter/m² waren am Regenmesser abzulesen.

   

Der Teich ist Randvoll.

Oben: keine Anzeige
Mitte: 17,3°C
Unten: 17,6°C
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Juni 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Kommen die Frösche bei dir eher Abends zum Vorschein oder ist es so, dass wenn sie sich sicher fühlen und genug Deckung haben sich auch Tagsüber zeigen?


Tagsüber, die sind bei mir so stumpf das ich bei dem einen oder anderen ca. 30 cm daneben ins Wasser fassen kann um ein paar Algen zu rupfen.
Die Kleinen sind schisser. Die alten sind zum Teil wirklich sehr entspannt. Möglich das die mich erkennen.


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2022)

Servus

Der Sonntag startet mit sehr sonnigen Wetter und 26,7°C.

   

Der Teich:
Oben: 18,9°C
Mitte: 17,9°C
Unten: 17,6°C
   

Der Teich ist klarer geworden. Man sieht die steil abfallende Teichwand und deren Schmodder.
 
Ich habe keine Bedenken dies so zu lassen ... ist doch der Schmodder mit Bakterien überseht ...
Zum Vergleich ein Bild aus 2016
 

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (12. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Der Teich ist klarer geworden.


Hallo Helmut, dann fängt deine Filteranlage jetzt an richtig durchzustarten. Geduld, und so wenig wie möglich den Filter reinigen, ist jetzt das Rezept. Es wird jetzt jeden Tag noch etwas besser!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2022)

Servus Peter

Der Filter läuft nicht. Erst wenn die Quappen weg sind, starte ich den Filter.
Habe den Filter soweit fertig gemacht wie er in der heurigen Saison noch laufen soll. Denke das ich im Juli starten werde.
Bisher haben die Pflanzen und die zugegeben Bakis den Teich klar gemacht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2022)

Der wöchentliche Meßwert

   
Wie immer im Vergleich zur Vorwoche.

Durch den vielen Regen ist KH gefallen und damit ist auch der pH-Wert gefallen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2022)

Servus

Stark bewölkt ging es heute zum Wochenstart los. Bei 23,6°C und schwachen Wind.
   

Die Teichtemperatur:
Oben: Ca. 19°C
Mitte: 18,7°C
Unten: 18,3°C
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2022)

Mahlzeit ...

Meine Gattin hat eine __ Erdkröte mitten im Teich entdeckt. In einem Konvolut aus __ Wasserschlauch, Algen und "Schmodder".
Leider hat die Kröte uns in der besten Fotografie-Position, den Rücken gezeigt. Ich fand aber eine gute Position ...

 

Dabei ist auf einem Ast davor auch dieser __ Vierfleck gesessen.

 

Hätte nicht gedacht das ich heuer noch eine Erdkröte zu Gesicht bekommen. Dürfte von der Größe her ein Weibchen sein.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2022)

Gerade paar "Räder" entdeckt ...

 

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Tag

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (14. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen  

Heute wieder ein sonniger Start in den Tag bei 23,4°C.

   

Die Teichtemperatur:
Oben: 18°C
Mitte: 18,5°C
Unten: 18,6°C
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (14. Juni 2022)

Hallo Helmut, mit dir möchte ich tauschen. Morgens um neun bereits 23°C wo wir uns hier mit einstelligen Temperaturen begnügen müssen. Dazu auch mehrmals in der Woche soviel Regen, wie bei uns zumeist nicht im Monat fällt. Kein Wunder, dass bei dir immer alles frisch und grün aussieht, wenn man im tropischen Regenwald wohnt   

Gruß Peter


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2022)

Guten Abend

Verspätet die Vormittags-Temperaturen ...

Strahlender Sonnenschein um 10:32 bei 25,1°C.
   

Im Teich hat es ...
Oben: 20°C
Mitte 18,6°C
Unten: 18,6°C
   

Rückblickend war der Tag bis auf ein paar Wolken sonnig und heiß.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (16. Juni 2022)

Einen schönen Guten Morgen zum Feiertag

Sommerfeeling Pur heute schon, bei 28°C ... 

   

Der Teich startet auch heute schon mit ...
Oben: 20°C
Mitte: 19,1°C
Unten: 19,0°C

   

Habt einen schönen Feiertag  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2022)

Servus

Stark bewölkt geht es heute in den Freitag. Es sieht stark nach baldigen Gewitter aus. Es hat 24,8°C ...
    

Am Teich keine großen Temperaturveränderungen.
Oben: 20°C
Mitte: 19,9°C
Unten: 19,7°C

   

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Fenstertag (in D "Brückentag")

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (18. Juni 2022)

Servus

Ein trüber morgen begrüßte uns heute, aber mittlerweile ist die Sonne raus gekommen. Es hat 25,5°C ...

     

Die Teichtemperaturen
Oben: 20°C
Mitte: 19,6°C
Unten: 19,7°C
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2022)

Mahlzeit

Sommer ... bei 32°C
   

Teichtemperaturen
Oben: 21°C
Mitte: 20,3°C
Unten: 20,1°C
   

Meßwerte:
   

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2022)

Servus

Weiter Sommer ... bei 31,6°C

    

Teich
Oben: 22,6°C
Mitte: 21,6°C
Unten: 20,0°C
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (21. Juni 2022)

Servus

Nächtliche Gewitter haben eine Abkühlung gebracht. Es hat 19,8°C. 

   

Teich:
Oben: 21,8°C
Mitte: 21,5°C
Unten: 20,8°C
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (21. Juni 2022)

Diese treibenden Wasserschlauchinseln hätte ich, wenn nicht die __ Libellen permanent ihren "Nachwuchs" abwerfen bzw. ablegen schon längst kompostiert. Aber dieses wunderschöne Meer an gelben Blüten entschädigt für die etwas unschönen Flächen im Teich.
 
Hier im Bild im rechten unteren Eck.

Heute hat die Blüte zaghaft angefangen.
   
Immer drängen sich Libellen ins Bild die vom Motiv ablenken ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2022)

Servus

Recht sonnig gehts heute in den Mittwoch bei 26,5°C.

   

Teich:
Oben: 21°C
Mitte: 20,7°C
Unten: 20,3°C
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2022)

Mahlzeit

Bedeckt ist es heute bei 27,3°C. In der Nacht hat es 2 Liter/m² geregnet.
    

Teichtemperaturen:
Oben: 21,8°C
Mitte: 21,5°C
Unten: 20,7°C
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2022)

Guten morgen  

Mit 20,5°C  und fast wolkenlosen Himmel starten wir heute in den leicht windigen Freitag.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen:
Oben: 21°C
Mitte: 21°C
Unten: 20,5°C
   

Wünsche Euch einen angenehmen Wochenausklang

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2022)

Hitze ... 31,2°C

    

Der Teich ...

Oben: 23°C
Mitte: 21,7°C
Unten: 20,7°C
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2022)

Servus

Kalt ist es über Nacht geworden ... 18,8°C ... es ist bedeckt und sehr windig.

    

Teichtemperaturen:
Oben: 21°C
Mitte: 21,3°C
Unten: 20,8°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen ... 

Wolkenlos gehts heute bei 28,8°C in den Sonntag.
   

Teichtemperaturen:
Oben: 20°C
Mitte: 20,4°C
Unten: 20,2°C
   

Die letzte Sumpflilie ist heute aufgegangen
 

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (26. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ...
> 
> Wolkenlos gehts heute bei 28,8°C in den Sonntag.
> Anhang anzeigen 261885 Anhang anzeigen 261882
> ...


Hallo Helmut, meine Sumpflilien sind leider schon 6 Wochen verblüht, jetzt haben wir nur noch sommerblühendes. Geruhsamen Sonntag. Willi


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2022)

Danke für die Rückmeldung, Willi  
Unsere sind auch schon seit ca. 3 Wochen verblüht bis halt auf die eine Nachzüglerin.

Letztens wurde doch von einem Stein zur Markierung wenn Wasser nachgefüllt werden muß geschrieben/gefragt.
Hier mein "Froschstein" zur Anzeige des Füllstandes
Bei "Niederwasser"
 

Bei maximalen Wasserstand
 
Hier überdeckt das Wasser den Stein wo der Frosch drauf sitzt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (26. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung, Willi
> Unsere sind auch schon seit ca. 3 Wochen verblüht bis halt auf die eine Nachzüglerin.
> 
> Letztens wurde doch von einem Stein zur Markierung wenn Wasser nachgefüllt werden muß geschrieben/gefragt.
> ...


Helmut, ich hab da auch so eine Markierung, wenn der Wannenrand raus schaut, ich sag da Hungerstein zu, muss Wasser nachgefüllt werden - meistens 2000L.   Willi


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2022)

Die sonntäglichen Wasserwerte noch nachliefere, wie immer im Vergleich zur Vorwoche ...
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (26. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Die sonntäglichen Wasserwerte noch nachliefere, wie immer im Vergleich zur Vorwoche ...
> Anhang anzeigen 261892 Anhang anzeigen 261891
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut


Helmut wie kommt es, dass Dein Nitritgehalt so hoch ist, eigentlich sollte er auf null stehen, andere Werte sind ok?! Willi


----------



## Biko (26. Juni 2022)

Wieso zeigt deine NO3 Messung bei 18mg/l schon ein rotes Rufzeichen? Der Wert ist aus meiner Sicht vollkommen in Ordnung...
Ich würde eher NO2 von 0,25mg/l in Kombination mit niedrigem pH als kritisch ansehen, aber selbst das ist noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Helmut wie kommt es, dass Dein Nitritgehalt so hoch ist, eigentlich sollte er auf null stehen, andere Werte sind ok?! Willi





Biko schrieb:


> Wieso zeigt deine NO3 Messung bei 18mg/l schon ein rotes Rufzeichen? Der Wert ist aus meiner Sicht vollkommen in Ordnung...
> Ich würde eher NO2 von 0,25mg/l in Kombination mit niedrigem pH als kritisch ansehen, aber selbst das ist noch in Ordnung.


Kann es sein das die Meßstreifen abgelaufen sind. Den ersten Test mit den neuen Streifen habe ich am 12.04.2020 durchgeführt.


----------



## Biko (26. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die Meßstreifen abgelaufen sind. Den ersten Test mit den neuen Streifen habe ich am 12.04.2020 durchgeführt.


Was steht am Verfallsdatum? Wie wurde die geöffnete Dose gelagert? Und zu guter Letzt: Vertraust du Teststreifen? Ich würde zumindest von Zeit zu Zeit mit Tröpfchentests nachmessen, um zu kontrollieren, ob die Messungen passen. Du verwendest ja eh das JBL Pro-Scan, das hat eine Auswertung über die Handykamera, oder? Dann sollte es zumindest keine Ablesefehler geben, was die Sache schon VIEL genauer macht 

Aber: die rote Markierung bei 18mg/l NO3 verstehe ich dennoch nicht. Das ist ja vom Hersteller vorgegeben. Andere Hersteller (Sera, Oase, Tetra,...) beginnen erst bei >40mg/l von zu hohen Werten zu warnen.
Letztendlich ist NO3 das, was am Ende der Nitrifikation bleibt und wertvolle Nahrung für Pflanzen ist. Solange du deshalb kein Algenproblem bekommst, ist es OK.
Liebe Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Knipser (26. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die Meßstreifen abgelaufen sind. Den ersten Test mit den neuen Streifen habe ich am 12.04.2020 durchgeführt.


Helmut, wenns um die Genauigkeit geht sind Testreagenzkoffer von Sera, JBL, und CO im Vorteil, 50-90€ man bekommt die Tropffläschchen auch einzeln. Willi


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2022)

Hans-Christian: Die Teststreifen die du verwendest, basieren die auch auf auslesen mit der Handycam ?
Wenn ja, werde ich morgen mir diese Tetra Teststreifen besorgen. Hast du einen Link für mich ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2022)

Willi: Habe so einen Testkoffer von JBL sogar zu Hause. Habe das letzte mal das Wasser des "Alten" Schwimmteich damit untersucht. Das war im Sommer 2006. Von damals her weiß ich wie schwierig es ist die Farbennuancen zu treffen. Jetzt wo ich auf einem Auge schon sehr schlecht sehe wird das nochmal schwieriger.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (26. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Die Teststreifen die du verwendest, basieren die auch auf auslesen mit der Handycam ?
> Wenn ja, werde ich morgen mir diese Tetra Teststreifen besorgen. Hast du einen Link für mich ?
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut


Helmut, las die Finger von Teststreifen die sind nur pi mal Daumen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Was steht am Verfallsdatum? Wie wurde die geöffnete Dose gelagert?



Das einzige Datum das ich gefunden habe ...

 

Gelagert habe ich die Dose im Wohnzimmer.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (26. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Willi: Habe so einen Testkoffer von JBL sogar zu Hause. Habe das letzte mal das Wasser des "Alten" Schwimmteich damit untersucht. Das war im Sommer 2006. Von damals her weiß ich wie schwierig es ist die Farbennuancen zu treffen. Jetzt wo ich auf einem Auge schon sehr schlecht sehe wird das nochmal schwieriger.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut


Helmut, Teststreifen haben doch auch Farbablesungen oder hast Du was Moderneres was ich nicht kenne!? Willi


----------



## Biko (26. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Das einzige Datum das ich gefunden habe ...


Ja die sind bereits seit einigen Monaten abgelaufen. Kann also sein das sie schon falsche Werte abgeben. Vor allem weil sie ja auch schon seit einiger Zeit geöffnet sind.
 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 26. Juni 2022



Digicat schrieb:


> Von damals her weiß ich wie schwierig es ist die Farbennuancen zu treffen. Jetzt wo ich auf einem Auge schon sehr schlecht sehe wird das nochmal schwieriger.


Helmut, damit triffst du den Nagel genau auf den Kopf! Auch bei den Tröpfchen Tests muss man nach Farbnuancen unterscheiden. Das geht mit freiem Auge bei unterschiedlichen Lichtverhältnisse sehr schwierig bis fast gar nicht. Deshalb bevorzuge ich immer die Auswertung via Kamera. Hier sind die Farbwerte kalibriert.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 26. Juni 2022

Das hier ist mein Test Kit:
 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 26. Juni 2022

Ich teste sowohl im Teich als auch in der Innen Halterung mindestens einmal pro Woche mit den Teststreifen (mit Kameraauswerung) und in regelmäßigen Abständen kontrolliere ich diese Ergebnisse mit Tröpfchen Test und elektronischen Messgeräten.
Sauerstoff messe ich zumindest in der Innen Halterung täglich mittels fotometrischer Auswertung (Vernier). Aber das dauert nur wenige Sekunden.


----------



## lollo (26. Juni 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> las die Finger von Teststreifen die sind nur pi mal Daumen.


Moin Willi,

ist nicht richtig Willi. 
Hier wurden schon Testungen durchgeführt mit Teststreifen und Tröpfchentest parallel, wo dann die Werte alle gleich waren.
Man sollte bei beiden das MHD beachten um richtige Werte zu bekommen.


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Helmut, Teststreifen haben doch auch Farbablesungen oder hast Du was Moderneres was ich nicht kenne!? Willi


Ja, die App am Smartphone aktiviert die Cam und die macht die Auswertung der Farbnuancen. Immer calibriert ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (26. Juni 2022)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin Willi,
> 
> ist nicht richtig Willi.
> Hier wurden schon Testungen durchgeführt mit Teststreifen und Tröpfchentest parallel, wo dann die Werte alle gleich waren.
> Man sollte bei beiden das MHD beachten um richtige Werte zu bekommen.


Hallo Lothar, da bin ich ganz anderer Meinung, habe selbst Tetra 6 in 1 und JBL Testkoffer da sehe ich selbst den großen
Unterschied - Tetra nur fürs Grobe, JBL fürs Feine. Mir gehts um die Lesbarkeit und da ist der Koffer unschlagbar - bei Tetra Lupenbetrachtung könntest Du vielleicht recht haben, wäre mir auch zu umständlich. Willi


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Helmut, las die Finger von Teststreifen die sind nur pi mal Daumen. Willi


Aber mit dem Testkoffer werde ich auch nicht glücklich ...
       

Falls es für mich von großer Bedeutung wäre genaue Meßwerte zu erhalten, dann kauf ich mir einen neuen Testkoffer. Neue Reagenzen würden vermutlich nicht günstiger kommen. Preislich wäre über die Jahre gar kein großer Unterschied.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (26. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Aber mit dem Testkoffer werde ich auch nicht glücklich ...
> Anhang anzeigen 261919 Anhang anzeigen 261920 Anhang anzeigen 261921 Anhang anzeigen 261922
> 
> Falls es für mich von großer Bedeutung wäre genaue Meßwerte zu erhalten, dann kauf ich mir einen neuen Testkoffer. Neue Reagenzen würden vermutlich nicht günstiger kommen. Preislich wäre über die Jahre gar kein großer Unterschied.
> ...


Helmut, Alle 5Jahre kaufe ich mir einen Neuen, einige Tests mögen noch gut sein aber nicht alle. Noch besser wäre, man kauft sich alle 2Jahre einen. Ich weiß, nicht Jedermanns Sache. Willi


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2022)

Wie schon geschrieben Willi, ich habe am rechten Auge eine "feuchte altersbedingte Makuladegeneration" AMD ... Bekomme alles 6 Wochen, am vergangenen Freitag war es wieder soweit, eine Injektion mit Avastin ins Auge. Hört sich schlimmer an als es ist. Unangenehm, aber nicht schmerzhaft. Mein 60%iges Sehvermögen sollen mir durch die Injektion erhalten bleiben. Der Freitag war aber für genaues handwerkliches Arbeiten Geschichte. Man sieht "schräg" mit eineinhalb Augen. Modellbahn basteln geht nimmer  ,
PC-Tippen geht aber. Die Tasten sind groß genug.
Deshalb bin ich über jede "Sehhilfe", wie beim JBL-ProScan dankbar. Ist leider so ...

Falls mehr Infos über die Modellbahn gewünscht, bitte ansprechen, dann mach ich einen eigenen Thread auf.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2022)

OK ... ein Modellbahnnachschlag ...

 
Die Anlage im Bau ...

Winterzeit > Modellbahnzeit ... Sommerzeit > Teichzeit

Liebe grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (26. Juni 2022)

Helmut, Du Ärmster, bitte bleib uns mit Deiner jetzt Sehschärfe noch lange erhalten - vielleicht wird es für Dich eines Tages die Lösung geben. Schönes Eisenbahn-Hobby betreibst Du da, ich hattest mal mit Rennautos am Hut, hab alles den Enkeln vermacht. Mein jetziges Hobby sind Teich, Aquarium und Fotografieren. Schade, dass meine Frau nicht mehr lebt, sie ist vor 8 Monaten gestorben, bin noch sehr traurig aber Leben geht noch weiter. Willi


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2022)

Das tut mir sehr leid ... Fühl Dich gedrückt von mir.
Dagegen ist mein Augenleiden eine Kleinigkeit.

Bis auf das Aquarium, ersetze es durch die Modellbahn, haben wir die gleichen Hobbys. 
Hatte als Kind eine Carrera Autorennbahn. Habe sie aber gegen die Modellbahn getauscht. Mir ist die Modellbahn spannender vorgekommen. Was ich auch heute noch, nach einer kurzen partnerschaftlichen Findungsphase und Hausstandsgründung, spannend finde. 

Umarmende Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (26. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> OK ... ein Modellbahnnachschlag ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 261930
> Die Anlage im Bau ...
> ...


Kann dich nur bewundern Helmut und gute Ausleuchtung, schönes Hobby. Willi


----------



## lollo (27. Juni 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Noch besser wäre, man kauft sich alle 2Jahre einen.


Moin Willi,

und das füllt dann weiter die Kassen des Verkäufers. 

und immer schön daran denken :  Wer viel misst, misst viel Mist .


----------



## Knipser (27. Juni 2022)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin Willi,
> 
> und das füllt dann weiter die Kassen des Verkäufers.
> 
> und immer schön daran denken :  Wer viel misst, misst viel Mist .


Oder wer weniger misst, hat den stinkenden Misthaufen im Teich. Willi


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Oder wer weniger misst, hat den stinkenden Misthaufen im Teich. Willi


Na das riecht man ja zum Glück rechtzeitig. 
Und sehen tut man es normal noch früher


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen  

Die Hitzewelle ist angekommen ... bei 31,6°C und auflebenden Süd-Wind.

    

Die Teichtemperaturen halten sich aber bei ...

Oben 22°C, Mitte 21,7°C und unten bei 21.0°C
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (27. Juni 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na das riecht man ja zum Glück rechtzeitig.
> Und sehen tut man es normal noch früher


Rene, dann ist alles zu spät - für einen Neuanfang aber nicht. Willi


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> dann ist alles zu spät


Kommt halt auf den Rüssel und die Erfahrungen dies zu deuten an


----------



## lollo (27. Juni 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Oder wer weniger misst, hat den stinkenden Misthaufen im Teich.


Mahlzeit,

ist mir in 5 Jahrzenten Teich noch nicht passiert, und mein sporadisches messen erfolgt nur mit Teststreifen.
Allerdings Landluft, habe ich hier auf dem Land nach dem Düngen der Felder des öfteren.


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2022)

lollo schrieb:


> Allerdings Landluft, habe ich hier auf dem Land nach dem Düngen der Felder des öfteren.


Die Bauern machen das bei uns auch immer ... Landluft pur und richtig gut würzig . Zum Glück geht immer eine leichter Wind bei uns und die Landluft ist nicht nachhaltig.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (27. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Die Bauern machen das bei uns auch immer ... Landluft pur und richtig gut würzig . Zum Glück geht immer eine leichter Wind bei uns und die Landluft ist nicht nachhaltig.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut


Auch wir in Waltrop sind von vielen Bauern umgeben auch die Rieselfelder liegen in der Nähe "1 km", langsam gewöhnt man sich an den Gestank - wenns nicht mehr stinkt, fehlt einem was. Willi


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen ...

Ein nächtliches Gewitter hat 3 Liter/m² gebracht. Leider hat es nicht wirklich abgekühlt. Jetzt haben wir wieder fast wolkenlosen Himmel und der Wind macht die Hitze bei 27,4°C ein bisserl erträglicher.

    

Gestern habe ich den "__ Wasserschlauch-Teppich" ein bisserl reduziert. Ein Wahnsinn, da kann man beim wachsen zusehen. Der hat den Lebensraum der Fische eingeschränkt. Zumindest habe ich nicht beobachten können das sie da drunter geschwommen sind. 
Eventuell hat der "Teppich" auch Einfluß auf die Teichtemperatur ?

Die Teichtemperaturen gehen langsam in die Höhe

Oben: 23°C
Mitte: 23,2°C
Unten: 22,5°C
   

Heute sollen die neuen Teststreifen kommen ... werde berichten.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (28. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ...
> 
> Ein nächtliches Gewitter hat 3 Liter/m² gebracht. Leider hat es nicht wirklich abgekühlt. Jetzt haben wir wieder fast wolkenlosen Himmel und der Wind macht die Hitze bei 27,4°C ein bisserl erträglicher.
> 
> ...


Richtig Helmut, nur nach wachsende Pflanzen entgiften das Wasser und sorgen für reinen Sauerstoff , immer ein Teil im Wasser belassen - ich weiß dass Du das weißt, erwähne es aber für Neuanfänger. Willi


----------



## Knipser (28. Juni 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Richtig Helmut, nur nach wachsende Pflanzen entgiften das Wasser und sorgen für reinen Sauerstoff , immer ein Teil im Wasser belassen - ich weiß dass Du das weißt, erwähne es aber für Neuanfänger. Willi


Servus Helmut, nochmals auf die Teststreifen zurück zukommen, scheint mir eine neue Variante zu sein - ist die Lesbarkeit mit dem Händy oder Computer zu unterziehen, vielleicht sehe ich hier für mich eine neue Variante zu Messen. Kannst Du mal kurz beschreiben, danke. Willi


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2022)

Servus Willi





_View: https://youtube.com/shorts/Lz6xtfgQxdU?feature=share_


Hier die Karte
 

Diesen Meßstreifen
 

nachdem du ihn 3 Sekunden ins Teichwasser gehalten hast, legst du ihn in der Mitte der Testkarte und wartest die 60 Sekunden die am Handy aufscheint ab. Danach wirst du aufgefordert die Testkarte mit dem Teststreifen zu fotografieren. Du hältst das Handy mittig über dem eingezeichnete Fenster am Handy. Es geht dann alles automatisch. Du brauchst nicht abzudrücken.
Es erscheint dann dieses Fenster

 
am Handy und du wirst aufgefordert es zu speichern ... das war es.
Das Messergebnis kannst dann teilen, ich teile es mit OneDrive und veröffentliche es dann hier.

Ich finde es sehr einfach durchzuführen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (28. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Willi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Helmut, erstmal danke, ich werde mir dieses System sofort zulegen, kannte ich noch nicht. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 28. Juni 2022



Knipser schrieb:


> Helmut, erstmal danke, ich werde mir dieses System sofort zulegen, kannte ich noch nicht. Willi


Helmut, habe es mir gerade bestellt bei Ama... für ca 21€. Willi


----------



## Knipser (28. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> OK ... ein Modellbahnnachschlag ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 261930
> Die Anlage im Bau ...
> ...


Helmut, das ist noch mein Nebenhobby-Keller für alle Fälle, da hatte ich schon mal mehr dran gearbeitet. Heute nur noch in Notfällen. Dein Hobby ist sauberer.
    Willi


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2022)

Servus Willi

So eine gut eingerichtete "Modellbahn"-Werkstätte hätte ich gerne. Vielleicht eine Spur zu groß ...
Was warst du von Beruf ?
Ich war Büromaschinenmechaniker und da sind mir so Maschinen recht vertraut ...

Die neuen Teststreifen sind gegen 19:00 eingetroffen 

   

Wie immer im Vergleich zur letzten Meßung am Sonntag (noch mit den alten Teststreifen).

Den "__ Wasserschlauch" habe ich nochmal heute auf ungefähr die Hälfte reduziert.
 
Kann ich die Luftausströmer immer anlassen ? oder besser nur in der Nacht ?

Und die abendlichen Teich- und Lufttemps. Luft: 24,6°C und bedeckt ...
Mitte: 24,5°C
Unten: 23,5°C

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (28. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Kann ich die Luftausströmer immer anlassen ?


Am besten 24/7 an minimum 365 Tagen, insbesondere wenn dann Koi im Spiel sind und die dir deinen Unterwassergarten auseinander nehmen.


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2022)

Danke René  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (28. Juni 2022)

Hallo Helmut, fangen wir mal mit dem Luftausströmer an, den kannst Du Tag u. Nacht laufen lassen auch im Winter, eigentlich ein Muss. Jetzt zum Beruf, Gelernt habe ich Grubenschlosser-Hydrauliker. Nach 25 Gruben-Jahren musste ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen aus der Grube und wurde in die Lehrwerkstätten der Zeche Waltrop/Achenbach verlegt, dort arbeitete ich 10 Jahre. Meine Frau arbeitete als Sekretärin in der Glückauf-Wohnungsgesellschaft heute THS. Wegen Stilllegungsmaßnahmen im Steinkohlenbergbau wurde ich 1989 entlassen ohne finanzielle Nachteile. Willi


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2022)

Danke für deine Info ...

Hier im Ort war auch ein Steinkohlenbergwerk https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grünbacher_Steinkohlenrevier
     
Wurde 1965 geschlossen.
Wir wohnen ganz in der Nähe der Reste des Werkes. Steht nicht mehr viel.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (28. Juni 2022)

Ja Helmut, ist schon traurig wenn man die Industrie so sterben sieht, sind doch unschätzbare Werte u. Wissen die da verloren gehen - Klimaschutz krempelt alles um. In Waltrop stehen noch alle Zechengebäude und sind vermarktet an Industriewerke. Willi


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2022)

Ja, aber das ist der Umbruch der Zeit.

Habe mir gerade über die DSB ein Video zur 175 Jahr Feier angesehen. Die Feste werden immer "Dünner". Es wird kein Wert mehr auf "Altes" gelegt. Egal in welchen Land ...




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqv9heiYvjc_


Bergbau:
Hier kann man das langgestreckte Gebäude der Sortierung noch erkennen, zumindest das Dach.
 

Und hier etwas verschwommen
 

Meine kleine Fräse
 
Die brauchts, um Platz für die elektr. Ausrüstung zu schaffen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (28. Juni 2022)

Das Leben ist nun mal eine immer währende Veränderung. Ohne diese würde wir noch in Höhlen leben und uns mit Steinkeulen die Schädel spalten. Wenn wir nicht aus unseren Fehlern lernen zerstören wir nicht nur uns. Und da das verbrennen von Fossilen Rohstoffen wie Steinkohle anscheinend suboptimal war sieht man ja.


----------



## Knipser (29. Juni 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Das Leben ist nun mal eine immer währende Veränderung. Ohne diese würde wir noch in Höhlen leben und uns mit Steinkeulen die Schädel spalten. Wenn wir nicht aus unseren Fehlern lernen zerstören wir nicht nur uns. Und da das verbrennen von Fossilen Rohstoffen wie Steinkohle anscheinend suboptimal war sieht man ja.





troll20 schrieb:


> Das Leben ist nun mal eine immer währende Veränderung. Ohne diese würde wir noch in Höhlen leben und uns mit Steinkeulen die Schädel spalten. Wenn wir nicht aus unseren Fehlern lernen zerstören wir nicht nur uns. Und da das verbrennen von Fossilen Rohstoffen wie Steinkohle anscheinend suboptimal war sieht man ja.


Stimmt, noch viel schlimmer ist Braunkohle. Willi


----------



## troll20 (29. Juni 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Stimmt, noch viel schlimmer ist Braunkohle. Willi


In dem Fall gibt es für mich kein schlimmer oder nicht. 
Aber wir klauen hier gerade den Thread. Den das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen

So ist es ...
Ein bisserl vom Thema abschweifen liegt in der Natur der Sache.
Aber jetzt wieder zurück.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2022)

Servus

Der Himmel ist bedeckt bei 31,2°C. Es ist drückend schwül ...
    

Die Teichtemperaturen sind wieder etwas höher geworden
Oben: 24°C
Mitte: 23,9°C
Unten: 23,0°C
   

Habe ja gestern noch mit den neuen Teststreifen die Wasserwerte gemessen (im Vergleich mit dem letzten "Alten")
   

Was meint Ihr zu den Werten ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (29. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr zu den Werten ?


Hallo Helmut,
wie schon geschrieben, erachte ich NO3 unter 40mg/l als vertretbar. Hingegen wäre ich bei NO2 > 0,2mg/l in Kombination mit einem niedrigen pH vorsichtig. Das könnte giftig für die Fische werden.

Liebe Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## troll20 (29. Juni 2022)

NO2 kann jedoch nur von Bakterien umgesetzt werden die es zum Großteil nur dunkel mögen. Also werden die Werte wohl erst nach Einsatz eines Filters richtig sinken. Alternativ wäre noch eine Reduzierung des Fischbesatz oder ein dickerer Bodengrund der ausreichend belüftet wird, möglich. 
Weiterhin brauchen die nämlich viel Sauerstoff. Da hilft das durchlaufen lassen der Belüftung ungemein.


----------



## Knipser (29. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Der Himmel ist bedeckt bei 31,2°C. Es ist drückend schwül ...
> Anhang anzeigen 262039 Anhang anzeigen 262040
> ...


Servus Helmut, morgen oder übermorgen bekomme ich meine "JBL PRO SCAN". Teststreifen zugeschickt und werde ausgiebig messen ob einiges stimmt. Willi


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2022)

Servus Willi

Freut mich sehr. Bin schon sehr auf deine Tests gespannt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2022)

Die Hitze nervt schön langsam ...

 

Um 18:18 immer noch fast 30°C Lufttemperator.
Die "Badewanne" wird auch schon ansprechend warm mit 25,2°C ...

Die Luft-Sprudler geben was sie können ... hoffe die 1.000 Liter/h reichen aus.





						Oase OxyTex Set 1000 | Oase Teichbau
					

Oase OxyTex Set 1000  jetzt einfach & bequem online bestellen! ✓ Preiswert ✓ Erfahrung ✓ Kurze Lieferzeit ✓ Kompetenter Kundenservice




					www.oase-teichbau.de
				



Der OxyTec 1000 steht auf -0,5 Meter und ein Lüfterstein liegt auf ca. -1 Meter.
 
Links der Lüfterstein

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (29. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> hoffe die 1.000 Liter/h reichen aus.


Hallo Helmut,
solange du nur __ Moderlieschen im Teich hast, wird das schon ausreichen. Aber vermutlich ist die geringe Belüftung auch die Ursache für deinen hohen NO2 Wert, denn du zuvor angegeben hast.
Wenn du - wie du schreibst - an Koibesatz denkst, wirst du das 4-5-fache brauchen. 
(Zum Vergleich, denn mein Teich ist vom Volumen ähnlich wie deiner: bei mir läuft eine HiBlow80 mit 4800l/h 365 Tage im Jahr 24/7 und zusätzlich ab 20° Wassertemperatur in der Nacht eine AF60 mit 2400l/h von Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang. NO2 ist trotz 27 Koi niemals über 0,15mg/l)


Digicat schrieb:


> Der OxyTec 1000 steht auf -0,5 Meter und ein Lüfterstein liegt auf ca. -1 Meter.



wie meinst du das? Hast du doch zwei Luftpumpen?

Liebe Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Hast du doch zwei Luftpumpen?


Nein, der OxyTex ist eine Lüfterplatter mit einem "Besen" drann. Das soll zur Bakterienansiedlung dienen.
 




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMuqugAmQ8M_


Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (29. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Nein, der OxyTex ist eine Lüfterplatter mit einem "Besen" drann. Das soll zur Bakterienansiedlung dienen.
> Anhang anzeigen 262075
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Helmut, ich weiß, denn das habe ich selbst auch in meiner Innenhalterung. Habe es nur falsch verstanden, dass du den Lüfterstein extra genannt hast.
Also alles über eine Pumpe und insgesamt nur 1000 l/h. Ich denke, da wäre bei 35.000l noch etwas Optimierungspotenzial gegeben.


----------



## troll20 (29. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> der OxyTex ist eine Lüfterplatter mit einem "Besen" drann



Und damit machen die Fischis immer Hausputz, ä Teichputz


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2022)

Hmmm .... ich habe jetzt Jahre mit den Moderln ohne Technik und Messerei ein sehr ruhiges Teichleben gehabt.
Die Blubberer machen, auch wenn ich die Luft drossel, einen klaren Blick auf den Teich zunichte. Die Blasen schlagen Wellen das man nicht mehr klar sehen kann.
Wie macht Ihr das bei den Fotos ... macht ihr die Luft aus ?
Also wenn ich das noch 4fach steigern soll ... da brodelt das Wasser doch.

Nein, das will ich nicht. Ich sehe gegenüber einem normalen Gartenteich keinen Sinn darin, extra noch mehr Energie dafür zu verbraten. Irgendwann muß Schluß sein. Jetzt mach ich deswegen schon eine PV-Anlage aufs Dach.
Das sind mir Koi und auch "Bunte Fische" nicht wert.
Ich wollte mit dem Filter klares Wasser bewirken. Den Filter habe ich stündlich in Betrieb. Immer wenn er auf dem Siebfilter paar Quappen ausspuckt, drehe ich ihn ab. Zum Glück wuseln die Quappen meißt davon. Stunden später ein neuer Versuch. Hoffe das ich bald den Filter durchlaufen lassen kann. So wie es aussieht könnte ich den Filter endlich nächste Woche durchlaufen lassen.

Am 15.09.2019 habe ich auch einen Wassertest gemacht. Zusätzlich mit CO². Ich bilde mir ein ich habe die "Aquarium"-Messung durchgeführt. Deshalb gibt es andere Parameter.
 
Da gab es noch keine Technik am Teich, aber viele __ Moderlieschen.

Was sagt mir das, es bleibt alles beim alten, bis auf den Filter wegen dem klaren Wasser.

Danke für Eure Koi-Beratung.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (29. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Was sagt mir das, es bleibt alles beim alten, bis auf den Filter wegen dem klaren Wasser.


Vom Aufwand her ist es sicherlich die beste Entscheidung. Mein Tipp war nur dahingehend gemeint, dass du überlegt hast, Koi in den Teich zu setzen. Das hätte mit der jetzigen Technik und dem von dir geplanten Aufwand nicht gut geklappt. So gesehen war es gut, dass wir darüber diskutiert haben und du dich zuvor ausreichend informiert hast! 


Digicat schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Koi-Beratung.


Sehr gerne! Ich kann dich ja gerne weiterhin mit Bildern und Videos von den bunten Fischen versorgen 

Liebe Grüße 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Vom Aufwand her ist es sicherlich die beste Entscheidung.


Das weiß ich nicht. Wo kommt den die viele Luft aus dem Teich. Habt ihr auf einer Seite des "Pools" einen Blubber-Vorhang, so das am anderen Ende des Pools die Blasen keine Wirkung mehr haben ?
Wie machen das Koi-Kichis die keinen formalen Teich haben ?
Sehe mir ja viele Videos vom Hr. Kammerer an und ja da wird auch immer eine Hi-Blow erwähnt. Aber das sind Koi-Teiche der Extra-Klasse, wo ich deinen und auch sicher von anderen aktiven Usern hinzuzählen möchte. 
Verbratet ihr wirklich so viel Energie "nur" für Koi.
Was macht ihr in der jetzigen Zeit, wo die Energiekosten derart in die Höhe schnellen ?
Ihr könnt ja nicht alles abdrehen bzw. reduzieren. 
Also wenn ich nur an die "kleinen" Gerätschaften von mir denke, da kommt schon einiges zusammen.
Pumpen 225W/h
Filter 5W/h
USV 55W/h
Luft 5W/h
= 290 W/h x 24 = 6 960
Fast 7kW nur für den Teich pro Tag. Ja ich weiß warum ich eine PV-Anlage errichte.

Möchte nicht wissen ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (29. Juni 2022)

Hallo Helmut!
Ich denke mit erstmal 5 Koi auf deinem 35 000 l Teich bist du gut bedient.
Der Sauerstoff wird am Tage auch von den Pflanzen über Photosynthese hergestellt.
Wenn es bei Nacht blubbert, dann kann es nur ein Vorteil sein.
Trotz allem sollte dein Oxydator 24/7 am laufen sein.
Fische sind ja nicht blöd, die ziehen sich dann in die Nähe hin.
Also werden sich die Koi anpassen und das richtige tun.
Ich sehe das nicht so kritisch da es auch viel Schwimm Bereich für die Koi gibt.
In Tuempeln oder kleinen Seen haben die Karpfen viel mehr zu kämpfen wie in einem überwachten Teich.


----------



## troll20 (29. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Verbratet ihr wirklich so viel Energie "nur" für Koi


Jein.
Mit deinem Pumpenverbrauch könnte ich beide Pumpen auf 100 % stellen bei dann theoretischer Umwälzung von 50.000 Litern. 
Laufen aber beide bei 30% = 115 Watt
Luftpumpen benötigen zusammen 35 Watt. Hier ist entscheidend wie groß die Auströmfläche ist, wie fein das Blasenbild und wie tief die Belüftung liegt.
Dazu regel ich vieles über frisches Leitungswasser, das ist wesentlich günstiger und danach wird das Wasser noch zum Garten gießen genutzt. UV läuft nur bei Bedarf bzw. im Winter komplett. Und braucht 50 Watt.
Achso und damit die Oberflächen nicht so aufgewirbelt, wird die Hälfte der Luft in den Biofilter geleitet.


----------



## samorai (29. Juni 2022)

Natürlich sind die Energie Kosten nicht ohne (bei mir ca 400 W/h). 
Es ist ein Hobby wie Boot oder Auto, auch sehr teuer, gerade das Boot. 
Das nur mal so nebenbei angemerkt. 
Wenn man den Besatz nicht unbedingt übertreibt und diese deine Teich Größe dazu kommt ist das Konzept Teich stimmig, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2022)

René: Welche Wunderwuzzi-Pumpen hast du ?

Meine sind aus der Oase Gravity(Optimax)-Serie
65W/h hat die 10.000er > Skimmer
120W/h hat die 20.000er > Hauptpumpe

OK sind zusammen 185W/h

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (29. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Aber das sind Koi-Teiche der Extra-Klasse, wo ich deinen und auch sicher von anderen aktiven Usern hinzuzählen möchte.


Hallo Helmut, das würde ich gar nicht so sehen. Mein Teich war viele Jahre kein Koi-Teich und hat wunderbar ohne Filteranlage, nur mit guter Umwälzung funktioniert. Als Besatz hatte ich einen __ Sterlet und viele Elritzen.
Erst vor zwei Jahren bin ich auf Koi gekommen und musste mit viel Lehrgeld bemerken, das ich die Technik im Teich nach und nach aufrüsten musste, um dauerhaft gesunde Fische zu haben. Mein Teich ist in diesem Sinne hysterisch ... ähm ich meine historisch ... gewachsen. ;-)
Der Herr Kammerer hätte sehr viel an meinem Teich auszusetzen. 
(siehe meine Teichdoku)

Es ist, wie es René und Ron sagen, ein Hobby, das auch Kosten verursacht.

Im vergleich zu meiner kleinen Schafherde ist mein Koiteich definitiv arbeits- und kostenintensiver  

Liebe Grüße,
Hans-Christian

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 29. Juni 2022

PS:
So sieht es in der Nacht aus, wenn alles blubbert: 
Also von der Sicht auf die Fische her OK.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen  

Zwei nächtliche Gewitter haben ein bisserl Abkühlung auf momentane 26,7°C und 4 Liter/m² Regen gebracht. Jetzt gibt es schon wieder fast wolkenlosen Himmel.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen
Oben: 24°C
Mitte: 24°C
Unten: 23,3°
   

Diese Schnirkelschnecke ist mir beim morgendlichen Teichrundgang vor den Weg gelaufen
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (30. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Zwei nächtliche Gewitter haben ein bisserl Abkühlung auf momentane 26,7°C und 4 Liter/m² Regen gebracht. Jetzt gibt es schon wieder fast wolkenlosen Himmel.
> 
> ...


Servus!
Kennst Dich gut aus in aus in Insekten u. __ Schnecken Helmut, da bin ich noch weit davon entfernt.
Unser Wetter:       10:30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2022)

Danke Willi ...

Da ich gerne fotografiere, wollte ich immer wissen was ich da für ein Insekt fotografiere und habe recherchiert. Da hat sich mit der Zeit so einige Erfahrung angesammelt. Es gibt für fast jede Insektenart ein Forum/Internetseite wo man sich informieren kann.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2022)

Servus

Wetter-Update:

Es hat sehr schwüle 34,2°C Lufttemp. am Teich. 
Der Teich meldet 25,2°C in mittlerer Tiefe.

Jetzt, Anfang Juli, ist der Teich für mein Gefühl zu warm. Wie wird das erst bis in den August hin werden ?

Was meint Ihr ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2022)

Guten Morgen ...  

Nach einer erneuten Tropennacht starten wir mit großer Hitze in den Tag. Es hat jetzt schon 30,8°C am Teich. Allerdings zieren dünne Wolken den Himmel. Auch windet es ein bisserl.

   

Von der pinkenen Seerose gibt es ein Doppel ...
 

Die Gelbe ist leider schon verblüht 

Wie ich nach neuen Seerosen-Knospen suche ist mir dieser Molch vors Handy geschwommen.
 

Dachte die __ Molche gehen um diese Zeit an Land und verlassen das Naß ?

Nun zu den Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 24,4°C
Mitte: 24,0°C
Unten: 23,5°C
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Anja W. (1. Juli 2022)

Hallo Helmut, 
also hier in der staubtrocknen Heide sind die __ Molche auch bis in den Herbst rein im Wasser. Letzte Woche saß sogar ein dickes Krötenweibchen im Sumpf. Ich glaube allerdings, dass sie sonst vertrocknet würden. Außer in der letzten Nacht vielleicht 1cm hat es hier seit Wochen nicht richtig geregnet. Bei dir ist es zwar nicht so trocken, aber vielleicht zu warm für einen Landgang. Da schwimmt so ein Molch auch lieber mal durch den Pool.   

Liebe Grüße 
Anja


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2022)

Servus Anja

Ja, die Kröte habe ich vorgestern auch im Wasser chillen gesehen. 

Da freue ich mich direkt wegen der Klimakrise, da bleiben unsere wasserliebenden Geschöpfe wenigstens in sichtbarer Reichweite.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2022)

Servus

Abends und Nächtens haben Gewitter Abkühlung und 7 Liter/m² Regen gebracht. Es ist wolkenlos bei 23,3°C und sehr windig.
    

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 22,8°C
Mitte: 22,5°C
Unten: 22,4°C

   

Heute soll es aber wieder sehr heiß werden und die Abkühlung wieder vergessen machen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2022)

Guten morgen ...  

Endlich keine Tropennacht. Der Sonntag begrüßt uns aber wieder mit fast wolkenlosen Himmel bei 27,5°C ...

   

Gestern habe ich diese fast schwarze Lilie (kommt leider am Foto nicht rüber) entdeckt.
 

Die Teichtemperaturen und Meßwerte

Oben: 22,8°C
Mitte: 22,2°C
Unten: 22,0°C
   

Die Meßwerte wie immer im Vergleich zum vorigen Sonntag.

   
Der heutige Meßwert ist mit einem neuen, nicht abgelaufenen Verfallsdatum, Teststreifen durchgeführt.

Wenn ich die Werte vergleiche, so finde ich, hätte ich mit den alten Meßstreifen weiter machen können.
Aber ein Abgleich Alt gegen Neu war angebracht.

Willi (@Knipser) : Wie ist den die Vergleichsmessung zwischen deinem Testkoffer und den neuen JBL Pro Scan ausgegangen ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (3. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Guten morgen ...
> 
> Endlich keine Tropennacht. Der Sonntag begrüßt uns aber wieder mit fast wolkenlosen Himmel bei 27,5°C ...
> 
> ...


Helmut, leider habe ich die Pro Scansache noch nicht bekommen, wurde auf Montag/Dienstag verschoben, tut mir leid. Amas.. ist nicht immer der Schnellste, Hauptsache die haben ihr Geld. Willi


----------



## troll20 (3. Juli 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Helmut, leider habe ich die Pro Scansache noch nicht bekommen, wurde auf Montag/Dienstag verschoben, tut mir leid. Amas.. ist nicht immer der Schnellste, Hauptsache die haben ihr Geld. Willi


Hast du etwa kein Prime


----------



## Knipser (3. Juli 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hast du etwa kein Prime


Ist mir auch ein Rätsel, ich habe Prime, werde mich Morgen beschweren. Willi


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2022)

Guten Morgen ...  

Kurz und bündig ... 29,3°C bedeckt ... sieht nach Gewitter aus,

    

Teichtemperatur
Oben: 23°C
Mitte: 22,7°C
Unten: 22,3°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (5. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ...
> 
> Kurz und bündig ... 29,3°C bedeckt ... sieht nach Gewitter aus,
> 
> ...


Servus Helmut,   habs Gestern bekommen - sobald ich Zeit habe werde ich testen.
Bin gerade dabei meinen neuen Fernseher eizurichten. Bis dann, Willi


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2022)

Servus

@ Willi: Es ist ja net so eilig   

Von gestern Abend bis ca. heute um 10:30 hat es 25 Liter/m2 geregnet. Es regnet weiterhin bei 16,9°C. Ein schöner Landregen.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: ~ 22°C
Mitte: 22,0°C (das Thermometer hat wieder Anzeigensegmentausfälle)
Unten: 21,8°C
   

Eine unserer 4 Ringelnattern ist mir gerade eben vor die Linse geschwommen ...




_View: https://youtu.be/KbSwChYdXXw_


Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (5. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> @ Willi: Es ist ja net so eilig
> 
> ...


__ Ringelnatter ist schön anzusehen Helmut. Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Juli 2022)

Helmut meine 1. Messung.
  Teich
  Aquarium. Willi


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2022)

Servus Willi

Danke für deinen Vergleich 

Bis auf den pH-Wert sieht deine Teichmessung ja fast gleich wie meine aus .
 

Jetzt wäre ein Vergleich mit deinem Tröpfchentest interessant.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2022)

Servus

Leicht bewölkt ging der Mittwoch heute los. Es hat 25,6°C bei leichten Wind.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 21,8°C
Mitte: 21,1°C
Unten: 20,9°C
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2022)

Servus

Leicht bewölkt, bei 25,0°C gehts in den Donnerstag ...

    

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 21,6°C
Mitte: 21,3°C
Unten: 21,0°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (7. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Willi
> 
> Danke für deinen Vergleich
> 
> ...


Servus Helmut, mit Sera Nitrit-Tröpfchentest stimmt die Messung mit Pro JBL SCAN nicht überein, hier messe ich - nicht Nachweisbar. Leider, stelle ich gerade fest, dass mein JBL Koffer am 04. 2018 abgelaufen ist. Muss mir einen Neuen  besorgen.  . Willi


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2022)

Servus

@ Willi: Danke für deine Mühe. Bin gespannt ob der neue Testkoffer andere Werte zeigt als die vom abgelaufen Testkoffer.

Heute regnet es leicht. 6 Liter/m² sind zusammen gekommen. 15,2°C zeigt das Thermometer.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 20,0°C
Mitte: 19,8°C
Unten: 19,8°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2022)

Servus

Heute begrüßt uns ein Sonne/Wolken-Mix bei 20,3°C und starken böigen Wind.

    

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 19°C
Mitte: 18,5°C
Unten: 18,5°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2022)

Nachmittagswetter ... knapp 25°C und immer noch ein Sonne/Wolken-Mix.

   

Habe heute wieder den __ Wasserschlauch dezimiert. Kann man auf dem "Wetter-Süd"-Bild gut erkennen. Rechts ist jetzt ausser Wasser nur mehr Wasser ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (10. Juli 2022)

Mahlzeit

Ein bedeckter Sonntag ist das heute bei 20,0°C. Just wie ich die Fotos gemacht habe hat die Sonne durch die Wolken geblinzelt. Jetzt wo ich den Post schreibe regnet es schon. In der Nacht hat es 6 Liter/m² geregnet.

   

Wie ich die Temps fotografieren will und um den Teich gehe liegt da eine __ Ringelnatter und wärmt sich auf ...
 

Auch habe ich eine Kinderstube von Wasserläufern auf dem Rest der Wasserschläuche entdeckt. Dort ist das Wasser warm und sie fühlen sich sichtlich wohl.
 
Jedes dunkle Punkterl ist ein kleiner winziger __ Wasserläufer ...

Die Teichtemperaturen
Oben: 19°C
Mitte: 18,9°C
Unten: 18,9°C
 

Wie ich das "Oben"-Thermometer aus dem Wasser nehme, sitzt oben auf eine Kleinlibelle ...
 

Bevor ich das Thermometer wieder ins Wasser gegeben habe, habe ich die Libelle auf meinem Finger gerettet.
 
Danach habe ich sie auf ein Blatt eines Strauches gesetzt.

Die Wasserwerte

   


Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2022)

Servus 

Heute ist es bedeckt bei 19,6°C. Es hat seit gestern wieder 5 Liter/m² geregnet.

    

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 18,8°C
Mitte: 17,8°C
Unten: 17,9°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (11. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Heute ist es bedeckt bei 19,6°C. Es hat seit gestern wieder 5 Liter/m² geregnet.
> 
> ...


Servus Helmut, geb doch was ab, bei uns tröpfelts nur, wir hängen nur noch am Wasserhahn. Langsam wirds Unheimlich. Willi


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2022)

Gerne Willi ...

Der Regen macht mir schön langsam Angst wegen des pH-Wertes.
Wie kann ich den sinkenden pH-Wert verhindern ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (11. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Gerne Willi ...
> 
> Der Regen macht mir schön langsam Angst wegen des pH-Wertes.
> Wie kann ich dem sinkenden pH-Wert verhindern ?
> ...


Helmut, mit Teichfitt oder Koistabil von Sö.. nachhärten, fertig. Wenn ich Regenwasser vom Dach einleite, härte ich  mit Koistabil nach auf ca 10-12° GH dabei wird die KH Härte auf ca 8° automatisch angeglichen. Willi


----------



## troll20 (11. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Wie kann ich dem sinkenden pH-Wert verhindern ?


Normalerweise sollte bei einem so gut eingefahrenen Teich genug Reserven vorhanden sein. Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist euer Leitungswasser sehr hart. Somit sollten kleine Teilwasserwechsel für einen Ausgleich sorgen.


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2022)

Servus

@ Willi & René : Im Moment lasse ich einmal alles so wie es ist. Es kommt bestimmt bald (diese Woche ?) wieder eine Hitzewelle wo ich Wasser aus der Leitung (= hartes Wasser) nachfüllen muß.

Nun zum täglichen Wetterbericht:

Ein Sonne/Wolken-Mix begrüßte uns heute bei 24°C.

    

Die Teichtemperaturen:

Oben: 17,5°C
Mitte: 17,4°C
Unten: 17,5°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (12. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> @ Willi & René : Im Moment lasse ich einmal alles so wie es ist. Es kommt bestimmt bald (diese Woche ?) wieder eine Hitzewelle wo ich Wasser aus der Leitung (= hartes Wasser) nachfüllen muß.
> 
> ...


Helmut, wenn Du nur Zuwanderer drinne hast, dann ist der PH Wert fast egal. Ich bin von einem Koi-Teich ausgegangen den Du mal angepeilt hast. Wenn keine eingesetzten Fische drin sind, ist das ganze Messen überflüssig, außer man ist neugierig. Willi


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2022)

__ Moderlieschen sind zu Hunderte drinnen ... 
Interessieren tun mich die Werte schon sehr.

Vielleicht werden es einmal Koi, wenn ich auf einen natürlichen Teich verzichte. Im Moment ist mir der natürliche Teich noch lieber.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2022)

Servus

Heute soll der Beginn einer Hitzewelle sein. Es sieht ganz danach aus. 
Wolkenloser Himmel bei 24,6°C.
    

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 17°C
Mitte: 17,6°C
Unten: 17,6°C
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2022)

Servus

Heiter ist es heute, bei 26,4°C

    

Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 19,0°C
Mitte: 18,3°C
Unten: 18,9°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2022)

Servus

Es ist bedeckt bei 19,2°C

    

Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 20,5°C
Mitte: 20,8°C
Unten: 20,3°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2022)

Mahlzeit

Die Hitzetage sind wieder da ... im Moment hat es 29,1°C und es ist heiter ...

    

Die Teichtemperaturen 

Oben: 23°C
Mitte: 20,6°C
Unten: 20,6°C

   

Schönes Wochenende

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2022)

Servus

Noch sind die Nächte kühl um gut zu schlafen, aber die Tage werden wieder heißer ... 
Heute hat es schon 25,7°C bei wolkenlosen Himmel.

    

Die Wassertemperaturen

Oben: 20,8°C
Mitte: 20,9°C
Unten: 20,5°C

   

Die sonntäglichen Wasserwerte:

   

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2022)

Servus

Heute habe ich den Filter umgebaut. Ich konnte immer nur eine Pumpe, entweder die Skimmerpumpe oder die Teichpumpe laufen lassen.

Habe jetzt beide Pumpen an den Filter angeschlossen.
 
Allerdings habe ich dadurch die UVC abschliessen müssen.

Vorher hat es so ausgesehen.
 

Habe mir eine provisorisches Brett montiert und darauf die UVC montiert.
 

Die UVC ist nur mehr mit der Teichpumpe (Oase Optimax 20.000) angeschlossen.
Am Bild der linke Filter-Anschluß. Der rechte Anschluß (mit dem orangenen Kabel) ist der der die Skimmerpumpe (Oase Optimax 10.000)

Jetzt laufen durch den Filter 30.000 Liter/Std. abzüglich der Höhenverluste.
Da kommt gleich mehr Wasserbewegung in den Teich
 
Kann man schön an den Wellen sehen die am Filterauslauf entstehen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2022)

Servus

Wieder ein Hitzetag ... 27,9°C hat es schon.

     

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 21,5°C
Mitte: 20,7°C
Unten: 20,7°C
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2022)

Servus

Die Hitze wird von Tag zu Tag unangenehmer ... heute hat es schon 31,1°C

    

Die Teichtemperaturen sind noch gemäßigt, aber trotzdem geht es langsam nach oben mit den Temperaturen.

Oben: 21°C
Mitte: 21,5°C
Unten: 20,8°C


   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2022)

Gestern mußte ich wieder den Teich nachfüllen, da der Wasserspiegel durch Verdunstung gesunken ist.

Heute dachte ich mir, schaust dir einmal nach dem Nachfüllen die Wasserwerte an.
Was soll ich sagen ...
  und die Werte vom Sonntag  

Ob die Verbesserungen alleine wegen des Wasser nachfüllen geschehen sind ?
Habe aber nur die Filtertechnik am Sonntag ein wenig verbessert ...








						Zweiter Teichbau, ein Schwimm-Naturteich entsteht
					

__ Moderlieschen sind zu Hunderte drinnen ...  Interessieren tun mich die Werte schon sehr.  Vielleicht werden es einmal Koi, wenn ich auf einen natürlichen Teich verzichte. Im Moment ist mir der natürliche Teich noch lieber.  Liebe Grüße Helmut




					www.hobby-gartenteich.de
				




Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2022)

Servus

Und wieder ein bisserl mehr Hitze ... 31,8°C

    

Auch die Teichtemperaturen gehen nach oben

Oben: 23°C
Mitte: 22,4°C
Unten: 21,4°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2022)

Guten Abend

Gerade habe ich im Ufer-Dickicht diese __ Erdkröte erspäht und fotografiert ...
 

Auch habe ich heute das Erstemal im diesen Jahr eine Heidelibelle gesehen. Für ein Foto war sie viel zu schnell wieder weg.
Aber ich werde mich zukünftig auf die Lauer legen.

Edit: ach ja ... diese zweifärbige Taglilie hat heute schon den ganzen Tag geblüht ...
   

Meine Beste aller Ehefrauen hat heute ein bisserl die Tannenwedel entfernt ...
 
Hoffe das es noch nicht zu spät für die Seerosenblüte ist.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2022)

Guten Morgen ...  

Ein Hitzetag folgt dem anderen ... 25,5°C

    

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 22,7
Mitte: 22,6°C
Unten: 22,0°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2022)

Servus

Und weiter mit der Hitze ... 30,8°C

    

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 24°C
Mitte: 23,9°C
Unten: 22,6°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2022)

Servus

Jetzt geht die Hitze schon aufs G`müt ... 33,5°C 
Es ist nicht wolkenlos, sondern es sind dünne Schleierwolken, die die Sonne leicht eintrüben. Am Nachmittag sollen Gewitter aufziehen ...

    

Die Teichtemperaturen 

Oben : 25,3°C
Mitte: 25,0°C
Unten: 23,4°C
   

Wie ich so fotografiere sind mir die 3 Ringelnattern aufgefallen

 
Die 3. __ Ringelnatter kann man am rechten Bildrand, in der oberen Ecke erkennen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2022)

Hurra .... es hat gewittert ...

Die Temperatur ist ein bisserl zurück gegangen ...
 
... und es hat 3 Liter/m² geregnet. Ein Tropfen auf den feuchten Stein, aber doch soviel das es jetzt nach dem Regen sehr schwül ist. Leider geht kein Wind. Die Luft steht ....

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2022)

Servus

In der Nacht hat es gewittert ... 4 Liter/m² waren im Regenmesser. Jetzt haben wir einen Sonnen/Wolken-Mix bei 28,6°C.

    

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 24,2°C
Mitte: 23,4°C (muß ich ein neues Thermometer besorgen)
Unten: 23,2°C

   

Die Meßwerte

  und vom vorigen Sonntag  
Denke der hohe Nitratwert kommt vom entfernen der Tannenwedel durch das aufgewühlte "Substrat". Da ging sicher einiges Nitrat in Lösung.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (24. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> In der Nacht hat es gewittert ... 4 Liter/m² waren im Regenmesser. Jetzt haben wir einen Sonnen/Wolken-Mix bei 28,6°C.
> 
> ...


Helmut, Nitrat ist bis 50 mgL nicht schlimm, schlimmer ist Nitrit, da sollte NO2 nach Möglichkeit nicht nachweisbar sein. So ganz traue ich " JBL SCAN " mit seiner Nitritmessung nicht. Habe mir jetzt einen neuen JBL Testkoffer bestellt, wir werden sehen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2022)

Ganz geheuer ist mir der Test auch nicht.
Allerdings hat mir, wie ich eine Wassernachfüllaktion hatte, der Nitritwert 0 angezeigt.
 








						Zweiter Teichbau, ein Schwimm-Naturteich entsteht
					

__ Moderlieschen sind zu Hunderte drinnen ...  Interessieren tun mich die Werte schon sehr.  Vielleicht werden es einmal Koi, wenn ich auf einen natürlichen Teich verzichte. Im Moment ist mir der natürliche Teich noch lieber.  Liebe Grüße Helmut




					www.hobby-gartenteich.de
				



Wahrscheinlich ist der Teststreifen sehr sensibel, dass eben sehr wenige mg/l den Wert zum umspringen bringen. Vielleicht ist mein Teichwasser genau an der Grenze ...

Bin schon gespannt auf die Testwerte bei dem Vergleich ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2022)

Servus

Heute soll der letzte Tag der Hitzewelle und gleichzeitig auch der heißeste Tag sein ... 31,8°C ...

    

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 24°C
Mitte: 23,2°C 
Unten: 23,1°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (25. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Heute soll der letzte Tag der Hitzewelle und gleichzeitig auch der heißeste Tag sein ... 31,8°C ...
> 
> ...


Servus Helmut, bei uns sah es Heute-Morgen nach Gewitter aus aber der Regen zieht immer wieder vorbei.
  Immer wieder gießen.12:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2022)

Ich glaube wir haben den Höhepunkt der heutigen Hitze erreicht ... 37,1°C und im Teich 25,0°C

 

Es ziehen aus dem Nordwesten schon Wolken herein ...
 

Und bei diesem Bild erkennt man durch das Dickicht den Teich und oben am Bildrand, verdeckt durch die Tanne auch heranziehende Wolken aus dem Südwesten.
 

Die morgen kommende Kaltfront macht sich schon sichtbar.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (25. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir haben den Höhepunkt der heutigen Hitze erreicht ... 37,1°C und im Teich 25,0°C
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 263053
> 
> ...


Helmut, solche Bilder hatten wir schon öfter und nichts ist passiert - immer schön anzusehen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2022)

Ich glaube den Wetterfröschen ...



> Heute Abend, heute Nacht​
> Der Abend verläuft trocken und heiß. Im Laufe der Nacht zieht von Westen her eine schwache Kaltfront auf und bringt ab Mitternacht einige zum Teil kräftige Regenschauer und Gewitter. Dazu kommt starker, mitunter stürmischer Westwind auf. Die Temperaturen sinken nur auf 22 bis 15 Grad.
> 
> Morgen, Dienstag​
> Unbeständig und nicht mehr heiß, aber schwül. Zunächst ist es meist stark bewölkt und es ziehen einige Regenschauer sowie ein paar Gewitter durch. Besonders im Bereich der Voralpen kann es auch länger anhaltend regnen. Am Nachmittag werden die Schauer weniger, es lockert auf, und zeitweise scheint dann auch die Sonne. Verbreitet bläst lebhafter bis kräftiger, anfangs mitunter auch noch stürmischer Westwind. Die höchsten Temperaturen liegen zwischen 23 Grad stellenweise im Wald- und Mostviertel und 29 Grad im Weinviertel. In 1500m hat es 13 bis 16 Grad.



Bin zuversichtlich und hoffe das dies eintritt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (25. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ich glaube den Wetterfröschen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du Glückskind, Helmut. Willi


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2022)

Hoffentlich ...  ... Willi

Frage: Der Rohrskimmer "schnorchelt" mit hörbaren gegurgel ....
Jetzt habe ich festgestellt das er mit einer Fadenalgenschicht außen überzogen ist. Die haften sehr stark und lassen sich mit einer Bürste nicht entfernen.
Habt ihr eine Idee wie man die entfernen kann ?
Habe mir schon gedacht ich kaufe mir einen zweiten Skimmer und tausche die Töpfe und laß den alten mit den Fadenalgen trocknen. Vielleicht geht es dann besser zu reinigen ?
Habe mit Fadenalgen keinerlei Erfahrung. Die habe ich erst seit dem der Filter da ist.
Ohne Technik hatte ich keine Fadenalgen.

Edit: Frage 2: Wie sehen Algen bei Euch aus die der Filter nach der Bestrahlung mit der UVC einsammelt ?
Mein Filter sammelt saftig grüne Algen ein die wie Fadenalgen von der Konsistenz sind.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2022)

Ein Bild zur Frage 2 über die Algen im Filter ...

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (25. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Idee wie man die entfernen kann ?


Schon so oft geschrieben, mit einem Insekten Schwamm aus dem Auto Bedarf.
Der ist etwas härter und schmirgelt die Algen regelrecht ab, danach Schwamm abspülen.


----------



## Knipser (25. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ...  ... Willi
> 
> Frage: Der Rohrskimmer "schnorchelt" mit hörbaren gegurgel ....
> Jetzt habe ich festgestellt das er mit einer Fadenalgenschicht außen überzogen ist. Die haften sehr stark und lassen sich mit einer Bürste nicht entfernen.
> ...


Helmut, von Skimmern habe ich keine Ahnung, weil ich keinen habe und brauche. Verbrannte Algen klumpen zusammen und werden zu Schlamm die der Filter dann festhält. Fadenalgen bei Dir könnten schon vorher dagewesen sein die Du nur nicht gesehen hast. Durch die Verwirbelung der Filteranlage wird den Fadenalgen erstmal mehr Nährstoff zugeführt und gedeihen erst mal prächtig das müsste sich aber bald legen wenn keine Verrottung im Teich mehr stattfindet. Sorge dafür, dass nichts Verrottbares in Teich + auf den Grund gelangt. Das wäre schon die halbe Miete - Du wirst sehen nach einiger Zeit beruhigt sich alles und wirst Freude am Teich genießen können. Willi


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Schon so oft geschrieben, mit einem Insekten Schwamm aus dem Auto Bedarf.
> Der ist etwas härter und schmirgelt die Algen regelrecht ab, danach Schwamm abspülen.


Im nassen oder im getrockneten Zustand ?

Dieser https://www.amazon.de/SONAX-0427141...t=&hvlocphy=1000758&hvtargid=pla-700489188920

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (25. Juli 2022)

__





						Laden…
					





					www.amazon.de
				



Hier der gelbe billige tut gut seine Arbeit.
Absolut Top: Alles was aus Platik ist wird wieder sauber, ist es älter bleibt ein leichtes grau auf den zumeißt schwarzen Plastik.


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> ... Verbrannte Algen klumpen zusammen und werden zu Schlamm. Fadenalgen bei Dir könnten schon vorher dagewesen sein die Du nur nicht gesehen hast. Durch die Verwirbelung der Filteranlage wird den Fadenalgen erstmal mehr Nährstoff zugeführt und gedeihen erst mal prächtig das müsste sich aber bald legen wenn keine Verrottung im Teich mehr stattfindet. Sorge dafür, dass nichts Verrottbares in Teich + auf den Grund gelangt. Das wäre schon die halbe Miete - Du wirst sehen nach einiger Zeit beruhigt sich alles und wirst Freude am Teich genießen können. Willi


Ich sehe nur wie am Bild die Algen. Schlamm habe ich noch keinen im Filter beobachtet. 
Da kommt mir doch der Gedanke: Habe ich für nix die UVC eingeschaltet ? Grünes Wasser habe ich nie gehabt. Nur konnte ich nicht am Grund sehen. Das wird jetzt schon viel besser. Ich kann den Grund (Steine) schon quer durch den Teich am Vis a Vis Ufer (Grund) erkennen.


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (25. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur wie am Bild die Algen. Schlamm habe ich noch keinen im Filter beobachtet.
> Da kommt mir doch der Gedanke: Habe ich für nix die UVC eingeschaltet ? Grünes Wasser habe ich nie gehabt. Nur konnte ich nicht am Grund sehen. Das wird jetzt schon viel besser. Ich kann den Grund (Steine) schon quer durch den Teich am Vis a Vis Ufer (Grund) erkennen.


Helmut, ich drück Dir alle Daumen, es wird schon. Es könnte sein, dass Du am Anfang den Filter mal öfters auswringen musst weil doch mehr Schlamm sich festsetzt, muss aber nicht. Fadenalgen werden leider durch UVC Lampen nicht zerstört aber deren Sporen und somit hungert die Fadenalgengeschichte langsam aus. Willi


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2022)

Danke fürs Daumendrücken   ... Willi.

Den Filter habe ich gestern gereinigt. 
Ohne Filter und Technik konnte sich __ Entengrütze (Kleine __ Wasserlinsen) nicht halten, die verhungerten. Vielleicht sollte ich sie jetzt einmal probieren. Jetzt dürfte ja genug Nahrung im Wasser sein.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Marion412 (25. Juli 2022)

Bei mir ist es grüner Schmodder , Fadenalgen habe ich eigentlich gar keine im Teich


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2022)

Über diesen Zustand würde ich mich freuen, Marion.

Morgen früh mach ich einmal ein Foto vom Filter was sich über Nacht angesammelt hat.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Marion412 (26. Juli 2022)

Sei doch froh , was im Filter ist , ist aus dem Teich raus .
Bei mir ist über Nacht nichts dazugekommen , das hängt überall. Muss es dann immer mit Bürste Richtung Pumpe aufwirbeln oder Schwimmen gehen, damit die Pumpe es erwischt und dann täglich das Band abbürsten oder mit dem Schlauch abspritzen, da es sonst zuhängt und das Wasser überläuft in die Auffangschale.


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2022)

Servus

@ Marion: Das hat der Filter über Nacht angesammelt
   
Waren geschätzt 1Kg Fadenalgen.

Der vorhergesagte Wettersturz ist eingetroffen. Das nächtliche Gewitter hat 7 Liter/m²  hinter lassen. Es hat ordentlich abgekühlt  18,9°C ... endlich wieder durch schnaufen. 

   

Den Teich hat es unbeeindruckt gelassen ...

Oben: 24°C
Mitte: Defekt
Unten: 23,5°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Hemut


----------



## Knipser (26. Juli 2022)

Helmut Servus, man siehts, auf jeden Fall bringst Du die Fadenalgen in Bewegung und erntest tüchtig, weiter so. Dein Teich wird mit Geduld bald der Vorzeigeteich sein. Empfehlen würde ich Dir ein paar Wimpel -Karpfen eizusetzen, die fressen auch, wenn sie adult sind Fadenalgen am Stück. Nur ein Nachteil haben sie, sie sind teuer und vermehren sich nicht. Ich habe ca 20 Stück drin - man sieht sie kaum aber Fadenalgen sind Geschichte. Die sind winterhart und nur am schaben und fressen alles was verrottet sogar Kot von anderen Tieren - Saubermänner eben. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 26. Juli 2022



Knipser schrieb:


> Helmut Servus, man siehts, auf jeden Fall bringst Du die Fadenalgen in Bewegung und erntest tüchtig, weiter so. Dein Teich wird mit Geduld bald der Vorzeigeteich sein. Empfehlen würde ich Dir ein paar Wimpel -Karpfen eizusetzen, die fressen auch, wenn sie adult sind Fadenalgen am Stück. Nur ein Nachteil haben sie, sie sind teuer und vermehren sich nicht. Ich habe ca 20 Stück drin - man sieht sie kaum aber Fadenalgen sind Geschichte. Die sind winterhart und nur am schaben und fressen alles was verrottet sogar Kot von anderen Tieren - Saubermänner eben. Willi


Nachtrag: Helmut, wenn das die Filteranlage von Oase ist, hast Du einen guten Griff gemacht. Die hatte ich auch mal, tolles Gerät. Willi


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Helmut, wenn das die Filteranlage von Oase ist, hast Du einen guten Griff gemacht. Die hatte ich auch mal, tolles Gerät. Willi


Ja, das ist sie Willi. Warum hast du gewechselt ? Zu klein für deinen Fischbesatz geworden ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2022)

Servus

Mach ja immer wieder eine Kontrolle beim Filter ...

Ca. 4 Stunden seit der letzten Leerung der Schmutztasse sind vergangen.

   

Jetzt habe ich meine Feinwaage geholt. 
1035 Gramm in 4 Std.

  mit Algen   und die Schmutztasse leer

Ich hoffe die Fadenalgen wachsen nicht so schnell, wie der Filter sie entfernt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (26. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ja, das ist sie Willi. Warum hast du gewechselt ? Zu klein für deinen Fischbesatz geworden ?
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut


Helmut, wegen Platz, es standen noch 2 große Biobehälter daneben und eines ist mir kaputt gegangen, da habe ich mir gedacht, versuche es mal mit dem Vlieser weil ich auch viel gutes drüber gelesen hatte. Er ist kompakt und läuft ohne Strom er wird praktisch von jeder Teichpumpe angetrieben + das bei mir mit gedrosselten 80w. Binn auch damit sehr zufrieden weil er auch richtig aufräumt. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 26. Juli 2022



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Mach ja immer wieder eine Kontrolle beim Filter ...
> 
> ...


Ein Zeichen, dass alles gut läuft + Bio in Gang ist. Was willste mehr. Willi


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2022)

Ich glaube mein "Endlosbandfilter mit Bioteil" will ein "Algenrasenfilter" sein ... so wie ich die Algen ernte ...

Im übrigen war ich nach ca. 4 Stunden wieder mal nach dem Filter schauen ...

   

Erheblich weniger Algen waren zu sehen ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (26. Juli 2022)

Ich würde es auf keinen Fall bemängeln nur begrüßen, dass der Filter + Pumpe so gut funktioniert.


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2022)

Ja, ich sehe das eh positiv mit der Filter/Pumpen-Einheit ... nur mich wundert das immer noch soviel Nitrat vorhanden ist. Von Messung zu Messung ist Nitrat zu hoch. Der Filter holt Unmengen von Fadenalgen raus. Hoffe das das Nitrat endlich weniger wird, aber sonst ist das Wasser in Ordnung und es wird immer klarer. Jetzt um 20:00 kann ich den Grund (Steine) und auch die __ Moderlieschen in dem "Schwarzen Loch" erkennen. Wie schon geschrieben werde ich _Kleine  Wasserlinsen_ in den Teich setzen. Vielleicht kann ich damit das Nitrat reduzieren. Natürlich muß ich die absterbenden Teichlinsen zeitnah ernten.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Juli 2022)

Servus Helmut, hast Du unter dem Bandfilter auch diese Einheit mit den Schwämmen in Deinem Filter? Wie oft musst Du die sauber machen?


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2022)

Ja ... da sind 8 Schwämme drunter. Gereinigt habe ich die Schwämme erst einmal (siehe Signatur). Hätte ich aber sicher noch nicht müssen. Das Wasser im Filter nach der "Drücker" Aktion war nur gering verschmutz. Was ich aber jeden 2. Tag (wenn heiß) mache, ist spülen. Im laufenden Betrieb ziehe ich den Filterablaß und schliesse ihn erst nach dem der Filter leer ist. Mit diesem Wasser giesse ich das __ Schilf das 1,5 Meter tiefer nicht im Bereich des Teiches wächst. Irgendwann später fülle ich den Teich wieder auf normal Niveau auf. So bekommt der Teich frisches Wasser, der Filter wird von den Sedimenten gereinigt und das Schilf bekommt temperiertes nährstoffreiches Wasser.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (27. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Gereinigt habe ich die Schwämme erst einmal (siehe Signatur). Hätte ich aber sicher noch nicht müssen.


Hallo Helmut, meiner Erfahrung nach würde ich den Schwammfilter nur so oft reinigen wie unbedingt nötig. Je länger die Standzeiten um so mehr Biologie hast du im Filter. Und dementsprechend klareres Wasser hast du im Teich. Keinesfalls vom optischen Eindruck der Schwämme entscheiden, sondern von der Durchflussminderung. Meistens haben diese Filter irgendwelche Anzeigen oder Markierungen die den steigenden Wasserstand im Filter anzeigen. Erst wenn die obere Markierung erreicht ist, vorsichtig nur mit Teichwasser reinigen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Juli 2022)

Helmut, das klingt so als wenn Du viel Zeit hast. Bist Du schon in Rente?


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2022)

Servus


4711LIMA schrieb:


> Helmut, das klingt so als wenn Du viel Zeit hast. Bist Du schon in Rente?


Ja, bin schon im Ruhestand ... 

Hier noch ein Bild der Schmutzwasserleitung zum __ Schilf.
 
Die Leitung ist 12 Meter lang.



PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut, meiner Erfahrung nach würde ich den Schwammfilter nur so oft reinigen wie unbedingt nötig. Je länger die Standzeiten um so mehr Biologie hast du im Filter. Und dementsprechend klareres Wasser hast du im Teich. Keinesfalls vom optischen Eindruck der Schwämme entscheiden, sondern von der Durchflussminderung. Meistens haben diese Filter irgendwelche Anzeigen oder Markierungen die den steigenden Wasserstand im Filter anzeigen. Erst wenn die obere Markierung erreicht ist, vorsichtig nur mit Teichwasser reinigen.
> 
> Gruß Peter


Genauso habe ich es vor ... 
Denke das das Spülen keinen Einfluß auf die Biologie nimmt. Damit schwemme ich nur eventuelle Sedimente die sich im Filterboden absetzen weg. Die Schwämme sind dabei vielleicht 1 Minute ohne Teichwasser ...

Nach ca. 10 Std. hat sich diese Menge an Fadenalgen im Filter angesammelt
   

Zum täglichen Bericht

Heute haben wir heiteres Wetter bei Windstille und 25,7°C

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 22°C
Unten: 22,5°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (27. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ja ... da sind 8 Schwämme drunter. Gereinigt habe ich die Schwämme erst einmal (siehe Signatur). Hätte ich aber sicher noch nicht müssen. Das Wasser im Filter nach der "Drücker" Aktion war nur gering verschmutz. Was ich aber jeden 2. Tag (wenn heiß) mache, ist spülen. Im laufenden Betrieb ziehe ich den Filterablaß und schliesse ihn erst nach dem der Filter leer ist. Mit diesem Wasser giesse ich das __ Schilf das 1,5 Meter tiefer nicht im Bereich des Teiches wächst. Irgendwann später fülle ich den Teich wieder auf normal Niveau auf. So bekommt der Teich frisches Wasser, der Filter wird von den Sedimenten gereinigt und das Schilf bekommt temperiertes nährstoffreiches Wasser.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut


Servus  Helmut, in den Schwämmen passt ungemein viel Dreck rein, nach 2 Tagen kann man auch noch nicht viel sehen, weil die meisten Partikel sehr klein sind und die sich im Schwamm erst auftürmen müssen. Am Anfang der Inbetriebnahme gehen noch viele Partikel durch die Latten "Schwämme" weil noch wenig Haftmöglichkeit vorhanden ist, da die Bakterienstämme die noch im Aufbau sind, sich bilden müssen. 4 Wochen wirst Du wohl warten müssen bis sich ein Schmodder gebildet hat, dann drücken. Willi


----------



## Marion412 (27. Juli 2022)

Dein Filter macht doch gute Arbeit .
Das ist meine Ausbeute seit Montag insgesamt.


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2022)

Dann dürfte dein Teichwasser top sein    ...

Was mir gerade auffällt ... wieso läuft das Wasser bei Dir soweit über das Sieb ?
Bei mir läuft das vielleicht gerade mal 5cm übers Sieb ...
 
Auch habe ich den Sensor fast am Anfang beim Wassereintritt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Juli 2022)

Wir hast Du das mit der Pumpe gemacht, 24 Volt oder 230? Und die ist ja auf der schmutzigen Seite vom Filter, gibst da keine Probleme?
Ich denke gerade auch über sowas nach, vor allem wegen den Skimmern


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2022)

Servus

230 Volt

Der Skimmer ist direkt über einen beiliegenden 100er Adapter an die Pumpe angeflanscht und mittels eineinhalb Zoll Schlauch wird der Filter bedient.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2022)

Ein Bild noch nachreiche, wo man den Adapter sieht.
Oase AquaMax Eco Gravity 20000​





Da drauf gehört der Ring des 100er Rohrskimmer. Der 2" Anschluß an die Saugseite der Pumpe, nach Abnahme des Saugkorbes.
Die Stufen-Schlauchtülle auf die Druckseite > zum Filter.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (27. Juli 2022)

Den Rohranschluss gibt es auch einzeln, z. Bsp. hier.


VG Carsten


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2022)

Genau Carsten ... Danke fürs verlinken

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2022)

Mahlzeit

Jetzt ist es gerade leicht bewölkt, bei 26,0°C. Gestern hat es 4 Liter/m² geregnet.

    

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 21,5°C
Mitte: 21,5°C (das Thermometer funktioniert wieder)
Unten: 21,5°C

   

Von gestern ca. 10:00 bis heute ist diese Menge Fadenalgen im Filter zusammen gekommen. Mir kommt vor es wird weniger.
 

Und endlich hat sich diese Heidelibelle fotogen platziert.
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (28. Juli 2022)

Hallo Helmut, meiner Meinung nach musst du die Steuerung von deinem Filter auf eine Position wesentlich weiter nach rechts verschieben.
Zumindest wenn deine gesamte Pumpenleistung mehr als 5000 l/h beträgt. Dadurch läuft dein Sieb weniger und ist trotzdem effektiver beim Schmutz einsammeln.

Hier in der Anleitung zu finden:
 
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2022)

Servus Peter

Danke für den Hinweis  

Habs auf den Auslieferungszustand eingestellt und auch gleich die Schmutztasse entleert.
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2022)

Servus

Der Filter hat wieder was über Nacht zusammen gesammelt ...
 

Sehr sonnig ist es heute ... 27,8°C bei leichten Wind.
   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 22°C
Unten: 21,6°C

   

Liebe grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2022)

Servus

Regen ... bei 16,3°C

    

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 21°C
Mitte: 21,7°C
Unten: 21,5°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2022)

Mahlzeit

Nachtrag von Gestern ... es haben sich 7 Liter/m² im Regenmesser befunden.

Heute haben wir wieder einen Sonnen(Wolken-Mix bei starken Wind und 25,2°C

    

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 20,3°C
Unten: 20,5°C

   

Die Meßwerte

  und der Vergleich zum vorigen Sonntag  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Mit einem Sonne/Wolkenmix sind wir in den Montag gestartet, bei 24,1°C.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 20,5°C
Unten: 20,7°C

   

Der Filter sammelt nicht mehr soviel als zum Zeitpunkt wo es richtig heiß war.
 
Der Teich wird auch zunehmend klarer ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2022)

Servus

In der Früh war es bedeckt und es hat leicht geregnet, war aber nicht meßbar. Es hatte 21,8°C.

    
Während ich den Text hier tippe ist die Sonne heraus gekommen.

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 21°C
Mitte: 21,1°C
Unten: 21,0°C

   

Gestern habe diese Samthortensie (_Hydrangea aspera_) noch im Garten fotografiert.
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (3. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Wolkenlos ist es heute ... bei 29,3°C und nahezu Windstille.

    

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 21°C
Mitte: 21,4°C
Unten: 21,0°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Wieder ein wolkenloser Himmel bei 31,4°C aber heute mit leichten Wind.

    

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 22,5°C
Unten: 22,0°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2022)

Guten Morgen  

Heute soll es der heißte Tag der 2. Hitzewelle werden ... starten tun wir ja schon einmal mit wolkenlosen Himmel bei 20,0°C.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 22,7°C
Unten: 22,7°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: Der Zeitpunkt der Aufnahmen steht im Dateinamen. Sieht man aber nur durchs öffnen des Bildes.


----------



## jolantha (5. Aug. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Heute soll es der heißte Tag der 2. Hitzewelle werden ... starten tun wir ja schon einmal mit wolkenlosen Himmel bei 20,0°C.


Moin, Helmut
Niedersachsen hat strömenden Regen, bei ebenfalls 20 ° . Es hat geschüttet, wie aus Eimern, fast eine Stunde lang. 
Jetzt ist es ein feiner Landregen, und wunderbar frische Luft. 
Wenn ich könnte, würde ich Dir glatt was abgeben


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wenn ich könnte, würde ich Dir glatt was abgeben


Das ist aber lieb von Dir    Dankeschön ....

Für heute Nacht sind schon Gewitter und Regen angesagt. Wir müssen nur den heißen Tag überstehen ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Heute soll es der heißte Tag der 2. Hitzewelle werden


Um 16:30 hat das Thermometer 38,1°C angezeigt, jetzt eine halbe Stunde später sind es immer noch 27,7°C

Die Teichtemperatur zeigt oben 25,6°C und am Grund 24,5°C.

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (6. Aug. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Für heute Nacht sind schon Gewitter und Regen angesagt. Wir müssen nur den heißen Tag überstehen ...


Und ??? Habt Ihr was abbekommen ?


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2022)

Servus

@ Anne: Leider hat es in der Nacht nicht geregnet oder gewittert. Aber es hat abgekühlt.

Im Moment (11:58) regnet es leicht, bei 22,3°C. Endlich wieder normale Temperaturen. Jetzt kann sich die Natur erholen und gegossen wird auch von oben, wenn auch zuwenig.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 24°C
Unten: 24,0°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Heute ist es bewölkt und recht angenehm bei 21,7°C.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 21,5°C
Mitte: 21,7°C
Unten: 21,7°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2022)

Die sonntägigen Wasserwerte ...

  und der vergangene Sonntag  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Mit einem Gewitter sind wir heute aufgewacht .... der Regen hat 17 Liter/m² im Regenmesser hinterlassen. Es hat 15,7°C und der Regen hat aufgehört.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 20,1°C
Unten: 20,6°C

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2022)

An diesem verregneten Montag hat es jetzt 13,5°C und es hat 8 Liter seit dem morgen geregnet.

Der Teich hat 20,2°C
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Blauer Himmel bei 21,5°C mit leichten Wind.

   

Die Teichtemps

Oben: 18,8°C
Unten: 19,0°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Heute haben wir einen Sonnen/Wolken-Mix bei 25,0°C.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 19,7°C
Unten: 19,7°C

    

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Wolkenlooooos ... bei Windstille und 25,8°C.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 19,1°C
Unten: 19,5°C

   

Der Filter sammelt jetzt nicht mehr viel festes Material zusammen, deshalb ist das Wasser immer klarer.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2022)

Upps ...

Servus

Heute war ein Wolken/Sonne-Mix mit einem Mehr an Wolken ... um 09:48 hatte es 24°C ...

   

Die Teichtemperaturen von 09:50

Oben: 20°C
Unten: 20°C

Sorry für den verspäteten Bericht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Bedeckt ist der Tag gestartet, bei 25,6°C

    

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 20,5°C
Unten: 20,7°C

    

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Regen begrüßte uns heute am Sonntag ... bei 20,0°C. Im Regenmesser waren 2 Liter/m².
Jetzt regnet es zur Zeit nicht (11:15) und es scheint als ob sich die Sonne durch die Wolken quält.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 20,3°C
Unten: 20,5°C

   

Die sonntäglichen Wasserwerte

Heute   und vom vorigen Sonntag  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Blauer Himmel und fast kein Wölkchen trübt heute den Himmel. Es hat 29,4°C um 10:20.

    

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 20,9°C
Mitte: 21,1°C
Unten: 21,0°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Gegen Mittag trübte es sich ein. Ein Gewitter zog auf, während ich am Griller stand. Schirm aufgespannt und fertig gegrillt. 5 Liter/m² sind zusammen gekommen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Der Tag begann mit vielen Wolken, man sagt auch bedeckt dazu ... bei 26,1°C (um 10:52)
In der Nacht hat es ein Gewitter gegeben. Im Regenmesser waren 5 Liter/m².

   

Die Teichtemperatur

Oben: 21°C
Mitte: 21,4°C
Unten: 21,3°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2022)

Guten Abend

Heute habe ich ein kleines Video gemacht ...





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FprzbO8gxu4_
Ich bring es einfach nicht scharf ... ärgert mich 

Ende Mai habe ich auch ein Video gemacht. Da gabs den Filter noch nicht, aber dafür noch Quappen.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd9Zer3hpno_


Finde den Unterschied in der Wassertrübung eklatant.

Bin mit dem Filter sehr zufrieden.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Hochsommerfeeling bei 31,3°C (10:25)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 21,9°C
Mitte: 21,9°C
Unten: 21,6°C

   

Die Fadenalgen fangen wieder an zu spriessen
   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Noch immer Hochsommer, obwohl dünne Wolken den blauen Himmel verschleiern. Es hat 33,2°C (11:03).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 23,8°C
Unten: 23,0°C

   

Der Filter sammelt jetzt fast nur mehr __ Schnecken ein ... Ein Molch war auch dabei  

 

Natürlich kommt alles wieder in den Teich, bei den Seerosen ins flachere Wasser. 

Habe heute ein kleines Video gemacht





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYqsoW1Voi8_


Es soll die bisherige Klarheit des Teiches zeigen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (18. Aug. 2022)

Also den Typen der mit nem Smartfön aus deinem Wasser dich filmt, also den würde ich ja als ungebetenen Gast rausschmeißen. Der macht ja das ganze Wasser dreckig und verschreckt die ganzen Tiere.  Kein Wunder das deine __ Schnecken die Flucht ergreifen


----------



## Anja W. (19. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Helmut, 
alles OK bei dir? Auf der Karte sah es so aus, als hätte dich die Gewitterfront auch noch erwischt. 

Liebe Grüße 
Anja


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2022)

Servus Anja

Danke der Nachfrage  ... Es war zum Glück nicht so schlimm wie in anderen Teilen in Österreich.

Sturmböen haben zum Glück keinen Schaden angerichtet und der Regen war ein Totalausfall.
Da sind wir sehr glimpflich davon gekommen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: Die Wetter- und Teichdaten kommen heute ein bisserl später.


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2022)

Guten Abend

Die Mittagsbilder ... es hatte 26,8°C

   

Die Teichtemperatur

Oben: 23,5°C
Unten: 23,2°C

   

Sorry für die Verspätung

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Bewölkt starten wir heute in den Tag ... bei 24,8°C

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 22°C
Unten: 22,2°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Stark bewölkt starten wir heute in den Sonntag, bei 18,6°C und starken Wind.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 20,8°C
Mitte: 21,0°C
Unten: 21,0°C

   

Die sonntäglichen Wasser-Meßwerte

  und vom letzten Sonntag  

Es soll ja heute noch ordentlich regnen. Bis jetzt ist es allerdings trocken.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Der ganze Tag ist trüb und es sieht immer wieder nach großen Regen aus, aber bis jetzt war nix bzw. kurz einmal ein Nieselregen. Der Regenmesser konnte das "viele" Wasser gar nicht anzeigen, so wenig wie es war. Um 12:12 hatte es 17,4°C.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen sind auch zurück gegangen.

Oben: 19°C
Unten: 19,6°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## danimal (22. Aug. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ja ... da sind 8 Schwämme drunter. Gereinigt habe ich die Schwämme erst einmal (siehe Signatur). Hätte ich aber sicher noch nicht müssen. Das Wasser im Filter nach der "Drücker" Aktion war nur gering verschmutz. Was ich aber jeden 2. Tag (wenn heiß) mache, ist spülen. Im laufenden Betrieb ziehe ich den Filterablaß und schliesse ihn erst nach dem der Filter leer ist. Mit diesem Wasser giesse ich das __ Schilf das 1,5 Meter tiefer nicht im Bereich des Teiches wächst. Irgendwann später fülle ich den Teich wieder auf normal Niveau auf. So bekommt der Teich frisches Wasser, der Filter wird von den Sedimenten gereinigt und das Schilf bekommt temperiertes nährstoffreiches Wasser.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut


Servus Helmut - kurze Nachfrage. 
Beschreibst du hier den Screenmatic 60.000? Wie hoch ist hier der „Wartungs“Aufwand? Viele Grüsse!


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2022)

Ja ...

Ergänzend, anders als ich geschrieben habe, ziehe ich mittlerweile den Filterablaß nur mehr einmal in der Woche. Der Filter sammelt ausser __ Schnecken so gut wie nix mehr. Es finden sich keine Algen oder Schmodder mehr am Siebfilter.

Hier ein Bild der Schmutzlade. Letzte Entleerung der Schmutzlade heute mittag.
 

Letzte Filterreingung war immer noch die vom 24.07.2022.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Regen ... 13 Liter/m² Regen hat es bisher gegeben, bei 15,8°C (12:57).

 

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 18°C
Unten: 18,5°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (23. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Helmut, du zeigst uns hier immer dein Digitalthermometer, manchmal auch mit Regentropfen:





 Das Thermometer sieht vom Gehäuse und von der Bauform nicht so aus, als ob es dafür konstruiert worden ist. Wie lange hält denn so etwas?
Du kannst das Thermometer auch in einen wasserdichten Schaltkasten mit Glasscheibe montieren. Dann ist es besser geschützt.

Gruß Peter,
der den Regen gebrauchen könnte!
Hier in Mittelhessen ist leider schon wochenlang kein Regen mehr gefallen.


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2022)

Servus Peter



PeBo schrieb:


> Das Thermometer sieht vom Gehäuse und von der Bauform nicht so aus, als ob es dafür konstruiert worden ist.


Du hast recht. Das TM ist nicht Wasserdicht. 

Ich habe mir da mal für jedes Fenster im Haus eines gekauft. Ich tausche sie immer wieder aus. Nach einiger Zeit im trockenen Wohnraum zeigt das LCD ohne auslasser wieder richtig an.

Wahrscheinlich würde schon ein "Dacherl" drüber reichen. Ich hatte allerdings noch nicht die Gelegenheit zu basteln.

Danke für dein hinstubsen   ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (24. Aug. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Das "Tief" ist abgezogen und schwülwarme Luft macht sich breit. Es ist sonnig aber nicht ungetrübt, bei 27,2°C (11:30).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 18,5°C
Unten: 18,7°C

   

Neues vom Filter:
Ich habe ab heute die Teichpumpe (Optimax 20.000) und die UVC (Bitron 55W) abgestellt.
Es läuft die Skimmerpumpe (Optimax 10.000) und die Luft (Oxytec-Set 1000) und natürlich der Filter.
Mal schauen wie sich das auf die Wasserwerte auswirkt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (25. Aug. 2022)

Mahlzeit

In einem trüben Tag sind wir gestartet. Hochnebel hat sich breit gemacht. Es ist sehr schwül bei 23,4°C. 

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 20°C
Unten: 20,0°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Das Sommerfeeling ist zurück und damit auch wieder die Hitze ... es hat gerade 30,9°C (11:08)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 21°C
Unten: 20,4°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Gewitter drohen ... bei schwül heißen 30,3°C

   

Die Wassertemperaturen

Oben: 21,8°C
Mitte: 21,7°C
Unten: 21,1°C

   

Die Seerosen sind super am blühen ....
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2022)

Guten morgen

Sonnig aber recht dunstig sind wir heute gestartet, bei 21,0°C. 5 Liter/m² waren seit gestern morgen im Regenmesser. Gestern Nachmittag und Abends hat es leicht gewittert.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 20,7°C
Mitte: 21,0°C
Unten: 20,8°C

   

Die sonntäglichen Wasser-Meßwerte

  und vom vergangenen Sonntag  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Heute sind wir mit aufgelockerter Bewölkung in den Tag gestartet, bei 22,1°C (11:16°C)

   

Gestern war es ab Mittag bedeckt und es hat zu regnen mit Blitz und Donner begonnen ... der Regenmesser zeigte heute 30 Liter/m². Auswirkung auf die Meßwerte gab es geringfügig, die Karbonathärte und dem gefallenen pH-Wert.
Heute   ... gestern  

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 20,2°C
Unten: 20,5°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (29. Aug. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> Heute sind wir mit aufgelockerter Bewölkung in den Tag gestartet, bei 22,1°C (11:16°C)
> 
> ...


Hi Helmut, ich traue JBL Scan nicht, bei veränderten Lichtverhältnissen zeigte er bei no3 + no2 andere Werte an. Habe alles in die Tonne entsorgt + mir nen Koffer geholt, der auch ordentlich arbeitet. Viele Grüße, Willi


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Habe jetzt einmal verschiedene Lichtverhältnisse getestet.

    Im Schatten bei Tageslicht

    In der Garage mit Leuchtstoffröhren-Beleuchtung

  Wie das Foto vorher, in der Garage, allerdings ohne Leuchtstoffröhren-Beleuchtung. So wie ich immer die Tests gemacht habe.

Jetzt bin ich sehr verblüfft.

Jetzt werde ich mir doch einen Tröpfchentest kaufen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (29. Aug. 2022)

Ja Helmut, das hatte ich dir bereits am 26. April hier geschrieben:


PeBo schrieb:


> Ich vermute aber eher Schwankungen aufgrund unterschiedlicher Lichtverhältnisse. Da ist der von dir verwendete Test besonders anfällig. Am besten du misst nicht nur immer zur selben Tageszeit, sondern auch unter der selben hellen *Kunstlichtquelle*. Nur dann kannst du die Werte vergleichen. Irgendwie zeigt dieser Test andere Werte an, wenn zum Beispiel bei Sonnenschein oder bei bewölktem Himmel gemessen wird. Das beeinflusst zu stark den Weißabgleich und damit die Farbtemperatur deiner Handykamera.



Also immer zur gleichen Tageszeit messen und unter der selben Kunstlichtquelle (ohne Tageslicht in einem dunklen Raum).

Dann taugt der Test zumindest um Veränderungen aufzuzeigen, erhöht aber leider nicht die Genauigkeit.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knipser (29. Aug. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Habe jetzt einmal verschiedene Lichtverhältnisse getestet.
> 
> ...


Helmut die Idee wäre nicht schlecht, wenn es stimmen würde. Verstehe aber nicht, dass man sowas anbietet. Willi


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2022)

Peter ... ich wollte es damals nicht wahr haben.
Muß ich wohl unter kontrollierten Lichtverhältnisse die Tests durchführen.

Habe ich so eben in einem fensterlosen Kellervorraum unter Leuchtstoffröhre durchgeführt
 

Werde ich ab jetzt immer dort durchführen. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (29. Aug. 2022)

Bei meinem digitalen Test steht in der Betriebsanleitung dabei, dass man immer bei Tageslicht ohne direkte Sonneneinstrahlung messen sollte und den Teststreifen auf einen weißen Hintergrund auflegen muss. Unter diesen Voraussetzungen erhalte ich bei mir eigentlich immer einigermaßen valide Ergebnisse, die auch mit den Tröpfchen Tests übereinstimmen.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 29. Aug. 2022

Allerdings hat der Test von Tetra auch eine zu vorige Kalibrierung, die auf jeweiligen Lichtverhältnisse abgestimmt ist.


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2022)

Servus Hans-Christian

Habe mir jetzt den Test von Tetra bestellt .... 




__





						Laden…
					





					www.amazon.de
				




Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (29. Aug. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Hans-Christian
> 
> Habe mir jetzt den Test von Tetra bestellt ....
> 
> ...


Ich denke, den Versuch ist es Wert. 20 Teststreifen kosten ca. € 8,- und die App ist kostenlos.
Wie gesagt, bei mir sind die Ergebnisse in Ordnung - sowohl im Teich als auch bei der Innenhälterung. Allerdings immer unter standardisierten Bedingungen. Ich finde das vorhergehende Kalibrieren der Farbskala (auf die jeweiligen Lichtverhältnisse und den Hintergrund) einen sinnvollen Lösungsweg.
Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Wieder Sommerfeeling heute ... bei 28,6°C (11:18)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 20,6°C
Unten: 20,4°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (31. Aug. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Hans-Christian
> 
> Habe mir jetzt den Test von Tetra bestellt ....
> 
> ...


Hallo Helmut, hier noch zwei Tipps zur guten Verwendung des Tests:
Ich nutze als Unterlage einen weißen Deckel einer alten Plastikdose. Damit habe ich immer den gleichen hellen Hintergrund. 
 
Das Foto mache ich immer im Schatten bei Tageslicht.  Beim Fotografieren des Teststreifens ist es wichtig, so nahe wie möglich an den Teststreifen heran zu zoomen, damit du die jeweiligen Felder auch gut mittig antippen kannst. 
 

Liebe Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Bedeckter Himmel heute ... bei 20,5°C (11:30)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 20°C
Unten: 20,4°C

   

@ Hans-Christian: Danke für die Tipps  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2022)

Servus

Der Tetra Streifentest ist gerade geliefert worden und habe ihn gleich ausprobiert.

Geht auch ganz easy ...
 
Nur wie ich den Testwert in meine Onedrive bekomme habe ich noch nicht überrissen.

Der vorgestrige Test von JBL
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (31. Aug. 2022)

Also die Werte von JBL vs Tetra haben ja gar keine Ähnlichkeit  
Kannst du mir Tröpfchentests einmal nachkontrollieren? Damit du weißt, das/ob du den Werten vertrauen kannst. (Mache ich bei mir auch in regelmäßigen Abständen)


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2022)

Servus Hans-Christian

Leider habe ich keine Tröpfchentests.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (31. Aug. 2022)

Helmut, wenn der Tetra Test korrekt durchgeführt wird, kann ich aus Erfahrung mit gutem Gewissen sagen, dass er akkurate Werte liefert. 
Was bei meinen Tipps noch gefehlt hat: das Kalibrierungsfoto und das Messfoto müssen bei gleichen Lichtverhältnissen gemacht werden, dann passt es   
Liebe Grüße 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2022)

... so ist es passiert. Foto vom unbenutzten Teststreifen gemacht, Teststreifen in den Teich gehalten, 60 sec gewartet ... Foto gemacht.

Die App ist gut gemacht.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (1. Sep. 2022)

Guten Morgen

Aufgelockert bewölkt geht es heute in den Tag, bei 15,7°C (08:22). Gestern am Abend/Nacht hat es 6 Liter/m² geregnet.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 18,5°C
Unten: 19,0°C (da macht sich der "Nur-Skimmer-Betrieb" bemerkbar, da keine Vermischung durch die tiefliegende Teichpumpe stattfindet)

   

Welche Schnecke sitzt da am Thermometer bei ca. 30°C ?
Von diesen habe ich Unmengen im Teich.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (2. Sep. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Mit strahlenden Sonnenschein gehts in den Tag, bei 25,2 (11:25).

   

Die Teichtemperatur an der Oberfläche beträgt 18,0°C

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (3. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Mit strahlend blauen Himmel begann der heutige Tag, bei 24,0°C ...

 

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 18°C
Unten: 18:0°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (4. Sep. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Bedeckt ist es heute ... bei 26,1°C (11:21). Seit gestern haben sich 4 Liter/m² im Regenmesser gesammelt.

   

Die Temperaturen

Oben: 19°C
Unten: 19,0°C

   

Die Messwerte

  und von der letzten Messsung am 29.08.2022  

Der Tetratest

  und vom letzten mal am 31.08.2022  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (4. Sep. 2022)

Helmut, die Werte von Tetra und JBL liegen derart weit auseinander, dass hier etwas nicht stimmen kann. 
Entweder ein Anwendungsfehler (Wartezeit, Lichtverhältnisse, Hintergrund, Fingerkontakt, Tropfen am Streifen,….) oder ein Fehler in der App (keine Internetverbindung?) oder eine schlechte Handykamera oder …
Was mich am meisten wundert, ist dass auch die Werte der  Tests vom selben Hersteller so extern schwanken. Da ist definitiv etwas falsch. 
Da man  auch bei Tröpfchentests jede Menge Fehler machen kann und die Auswertung durch das freie Auge zusätzlich Fehler birgt, würde ich an deiner Stelle überlegen, ob du nicht einmal eine Wasserprobe zu einem professionellen Test bringst, um Klarheit zu gewinnen. So macht das ja keinen Sinn!

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Digicat (4. Sep. 2022)

Also die Kamera ist die selbe bei beiden Tests. Auch sind beide Tests der jeweiligen Fabrikate in der gleichen Licht-Umgebung gemacht wie die letzten durchgeführten.

Beim JBL-Test läßt sich durch den vielen Regen in der letzen Woche die Gesamthärte erklären. Beim Nitrit anstieg, weiß ich nicht von wo der herkommt. Nitrat eventuell durch den Laubeintrag. Was mir am Teich aufgefallen ist das sich ab Mitte der Woche Fadenalgen gebildet haben, die aber mittlerweile wieder verschwunden sind.

Beim Tetra-Test kommen mir die GH & KH-Werte nicht stimmig vor. 2 GH/1 KH gegenüber 17 GH/5 KH von vor ein paar Tagen ?

Wie gesagt alles unter gleichen Bedingungen und ohne Berührung meinerseits. Auch sind keine Tropfen auf den Meßfeldern gestanden.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (5. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Strahlend blauer Himmel weckte uns heute auf ... Im Moment hat es 24,0°C (10:23)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 19,2°C
Unten: 18,6°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (6. Sep. 2022)

Guten Abend

Etwas spät heute  

In den Tag sind wir heute wieder mit strahlenden Sonnenschein gestartet, bei 30,1°C (12:01).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 19,7°C
Unten: 19,2°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (7. Sep. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Heute wieder mit strahlenden Sonnenschein in den Tag gestartet, bei 29,1°C (11:36)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 20°C
Unten: 19,6°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Heute wieder mit ungetrübten Sonnenschein erwacht ... bei 25,6°C (10:33). Gestern gegen 17:00 hat es für 10 Minuten geblitzt, gedonnert und gehagelt. 12 Liter/m² sind zusammen gekommen.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 20°C
Unten: 19,8°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (8. Sep. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Heute wieder mit ungetrübten Sonnenschein erwacht ... bei 25,6°C (10:33). Gestern gegen 17:00 hat es für 10 Minuten geblitzt, gedonnert und gehagelt. 12 Liter/m² sind zusammen gekommen.
> 
> ...


Helmut, bis jetzt sind wir in Waltrop vom Gewitter + Starkregen verschont geblieben, regnet aber noch leicht mal mehr mal weniger. Willi


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2022)

Wenigstens paar Tropfen bei Euch ... 
Bei uns sind jetzt jeden Tag Gewitter angesagt. Schaut auch jetzt gerade wieder nach einem Gewitter aus ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2022)

Die Wolken sehen beängstigend aus ...

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2022)

Um ca. 16 Uhr hat es geregnet. 2 Liter/m² hat es in nicht mal 10 Minuten geschüttet.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (9. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Gestartet sind wir bei bedeckten Himmel in den Tag. Jetzt mittlerweile hat es aufgeklart, bei 22,1°C (11:00).
   
Von gestern, nachdem es aufgehört hat zu regnen, bis heute, haben sich wieder 3 Liter/m² Regen im Regenmesser befunden.

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 19°C
Unten: 19,4°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (10. Sep. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Einen Sonne/Wolken-Mix mit kräftigen Wind gibt es heute ... bei 24°C (11:30).
Von gestern auf heute hat es 15 Liter/m² geregnet.

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 18,8°C
Unten: 19,0°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (10. Sep. 2022)

Wetterbilder nachreiche ...

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Ein trüber Sonntag ... bei 17,9°C (12:01)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 17,8°C
Unten: 18,3°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (11. Sep. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Ein trüber Sonntag ... bei 17,9°C (12:01)
> 
> ...


Servus Helmut, der Herbst macht sich schon langsam bemerkbar wie es scheint. Willi


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2022)

Ja, Willi .... mit großen Schritten.
Obwohl es kommende Woche wieder eine "Hitzewelle" geben soll, mit über 30°C ... nur ich glaube es erst wenn sie da ist.

Schönen Sonntag 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2022)

Die Meßwerte noch nachliefere ...

  und vom letzten Sonntag  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (11. Sep. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Die Meßwerte noch nachliefere ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 264361 und vom letzten Sonntag Anhang anzeigen 264360
> 
> ...


Helmut, dieses System ist nicht so mein Ding - warum hab ich ja schon geschrieben
?! Ich nehme Tröpfchen-test wie in den Laboren und bekomme genaue Werte + brauche mich nicht ärgern. Willi


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Heute wars wieder einmal ein sonniger Start in den Tag, bei 27°C (11:48).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen gehen schön langsam in den Keller ...

Oben: 17°C
Unten: 17,3°C

   

Deshalb habe ich heute den Filter/Skimmer-Pumpe/Belüfter abgeschaltet. Auch dem horrenden Strompreis geschuldet (PV-Anlage wird erst bestellt).
Blättersammeln gehe ich ab jetzt mit dem Kescher.

 
Habe festgestellt das sich so manche Fadenalgenwolke im Teich breit gemacht hat (konnte ich durch das Blubbern des Belüfters nicht erkennen). Mal schauen wie sich die Sache entwickelt.

Die Hermine blüht noch fleißig ...
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (13. Sep. 2022)

Du kannst alles abstellen außer die Belüftung!!!


----------



## troll20 (13. Sep. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Du kannst alles abstellen außer die Belüftung!!!


Er hat doch noch keine Koi drin, oder?


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2022)

Nein, keine Koi ... 

Den Filter und die ganze Technik habe ich ja nur wegen dem klaren Wasser, daß ich ja jetzt habe. Aber in einem Monat hätte ich sowieso alles eingewintert.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Durchwachsen ist der Tag heute ... bei 27,3°C (11:16).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 18°C
Unten: 17,6°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (14. Sep. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Er hat doch noch keine Koi drin, oder?


Aber bestimmt Amphibien und der muß nicht völlig aufgedreht sein. 
Wie war es denn sonst im Winter, Helmut?


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2022)

Keine Technik bis heuer, Ron ... Nicht einmal ein Teichfreihalter seit Anbeginn des Teiches.

Nochmal, habe den Filter und das andere Equipment nur wegen der Klarheit des Wassers gekauft. Nicht wegen der __ Moderlieschen und der anderen Amphibien und Lebewesen. Die haben ohne Technik auch überlebt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Mit einem Sonne/Wolken-Mix und windig ging es durch den Tag ... bei 21,0°C (17:02).

Heute Nachmittagsbilder
   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 18°C
Unten: 18,3°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Ein trüber und regnerischer Tag ist heute ... bei 18,6°C.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 17°C
Unten: 17,8°C

   

Die Seerosen blühen immer noch
 
Sogar die Kleine rosane im Vordergrund

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (17. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Gleich schlechtes Wetter wie gestern nur starker Wind lebt auf. Es hat 11,2°C (15:08) ...

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 15°C
Unten: 16,4°C

   

Die Seerosen trotzen dem Wetter

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (18. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Gestartet sind wir in einen trüben regnerischen Tag, bei 10,0°C (12:11). Seit gestern hat es wieder 5 Liter/m² geregnet.

   

Jetzt wo ich den Text tippe scheint die Sonne und es ist aufgelockert bewölkt.

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12,8°C
Unten: 14,6°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (19. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Trüb, Naß und kalt ... bei 11,1°C (12:26). 4 Liter/m² hat es geregnet.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12,6°C
Unten: 13,8°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (20. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Regen, kalt und trüb ... bei 10,1°C (10:29). 6 Liter/m² hat es geregnet.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 11,9°C
Unten: 13,3°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (21. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Sonne/Wolken-Mix mit bisserl Regen dazwischen gestreut. Es hat 13,8°C (12:14). Es hat 4 Liter/m² geregnet.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12°C
Unten: 13,0°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (23. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Nachtrag von gestern Mittag ...

       

Heute:

Fast wolkenlos ... bei 22°C (12:03)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12°C
Unten: 12,3°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (24. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Der Tag hat mt strahlenden Sonnenschein begonnen. Ab Mittag hat sich die Bewölkung verdichtet. Jetzt ist es Grau in Grau. Es hatte um 12:51 21,3°C ...

Die Bilder sind auch um 12:51 - 12:53 gemacht
   
Da waren dünne Wolken, man kann einen Kondensstreifen erkennen, vorhanden.

Die Temperaturen

Oben: 12,8°C
Unten: 13,0°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (25. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Heute habe ich den Bericht total vergessen ...

Ein trüber Tag war heute mit Hochnebel, bei 14,2°C (17:01)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12,5°C
Unten: 13,6°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (27. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Gestern war das gleiche Wetter wie vorgestern ...

Heute auch, nur hat es dazu noch geregnet bei 10,6°C (15:18). Im Regenmesser waren 8 Liter/m².

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12,5°C
Unten: 13,8°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (28. Sep. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Vie Sonne hat es am Vormittag gegeben. Jetzt ist es leicht bewölkt bei 18,7°C.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12°C
Unten: 13,0°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (29. Sep. 2022)

Servus

Heute war wieder ein trüber Tag mit gelegentlichen Regen. 7 Liter/m² waren im Regenmesser. Es hatte um 15:31 11,9°C ...

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12°C
Unten: 13,3°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (30. Sep. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Mal sonnig, mal bedeckt, so ist der vormittag verlaufen, bei 17,7°C (11:41). Im Regenmesser waren wieder 2 Liter/m².

   

Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12°C
Unten: 13,2°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (30. Sep. 2022)

Servus!
Unser Wetter Heute Helmut, grüße Dich!
     
  Der träumt noch vom letzten Sommer. 15:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (1. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Trüb, Regen und viel zu kalt, bei 15,2°C (13:41). Man könnte meinen es sind schon die Allerheiligen-Tage in einem Monat. 3 Liter/m² waren im Regenmesser.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12,7°C
Unten: 13,4°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (3. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Nachtrag des gestrigen Sonntages ... Regen den ganzen Tag über. Im Regenmesser haben sich 18 Liter/m² (Heute 14:30) befunden

Heute bläst ein starken Wind bei einem schnellen Sonne/Wolken-Mix und 17,7°C (14:28).

Nachmittags-Bilder
   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 13°C
Unten: 13,4°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (4. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Heute war es sehr sonnig, bei 16,4°C (10:45). Der Wind der gestern viel Laub heruntergeholt hat, hat sich gelegt.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 11;8°C
Unten: 13,1°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (5. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Strahlend blauer Himmel hat uns heute begrüßt, bei 11,7°C (09:18).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 11°
Unten: 12,8°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (6. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Ein herrlicher Sommertag ... bei 25,9°C (11:03).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 11,8°C
Unten: 13,1°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (6. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Endlich habe ich heute mein Strom-Meßgerät bekommen.

Die oberste und mittlere Anzeige vernachlässigen, die habe ich nicht eingestellt.

 
Verbrauch = Teichpumpe + Skimmerpumpe + UVC + Filter + Luftpumpe

 
Verbrauch = Skimmerpumpe + Filter + Luftpumpe

Jetzt habe ich Gewissheit.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (7. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Heute wieder strahlend blauer Himmel, bei 14,4°C (08:53).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12,7°C
Unten: 13,7°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (8. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Der Morgen begann schon einmal super 


 

Wie man erkennen kann fast wolkenlos ... bei 22,7°C (11:02).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 14°
Unten: 14,1°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (8. Okt. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Wie man erkennen kann fast wolkenlos ... bei 22,7°C (11:02).


Das ist ja sowas von gemein, Niedersachsen , Höhe Hannover hat mal gerade 12°, jetzt ( 11:27 )


----------



## Digicat (8. Okt. 2022)

Da brauchts ja schon fast eine Heizung ... ich schicke Dir die Sonne vorbei 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (9. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Ganz dünne Wolken verhindern ungetrübten Sonnenschein, aber trotzdem kommt die Sonne durch, bei 17,5°C (10:45).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 14°C
Unten: 14,5°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (10. Okt. 2022)

Servus

So wie gestern verhindern dünne Schleierwolken einen wolkenlosen Himmel, bei 16,1°C (09:49).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 13,3°C
Unten: 14,2°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (11. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Wolkenlos, wenn man von den paar Wölkchen absieht, bei 16,2°C.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 13,2°C
Unten: 14,2°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (12. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Nebelig begann der Tag heute, bei einer Frühtemperatur von 12,4°C. Jetzt um ca. 15:30 ist es stark bewölkt und hat 18°C.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 14°C
Unten: 14,4°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (13. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Strahlend blauer Himmel oben ... unten Nebel ... bei 16,1°C (10:40)

     

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 13°C
Unten: 14,2°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (14. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Anfangs sonnige Abschnitte, ab Mittag bedeckt bei 18,8°C (14:00).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 13,8°C
Unten: 14,0°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (15. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Bis jetzt hat es geregnet, 4 Liter/m² haben sich im Regenmesser befunden. Es ist stark bewölkt bei 16,2°C.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 13°C
Unten: 13,9°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (16. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Strahlend blauer Himmel von in der Früh an, bei 27,5°C (11:40).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 14°C
Unten: 13,8°C

    

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (17. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Fantastischer Altweibersommer ... bei 13,6°C (09:03)

Im Tal liegt der Nebel
 

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 13°C
Unten: 14,1°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (18. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Und der Altweibersommer geht heute in den nächsten Tag ...

Sonnenaufgang
 

Strahlend blauer Himmel, bei 12,7°C

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 13°C
Unten: 14,3°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (19. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Bewölkt ging es heute in den Tag, bei 23°C (11:16)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 14,3°C
Unten: 14,5°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (20. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Heute wieder strahlend blauer Himmel, aber ein feiner kalter Wind bläst, bei 15,2°C.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 13,3°C
Unten: 14,3°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (21. Okt. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Trüb und kalt ist der heutige Tag, bei 12,6°C (10:47).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12°C
Unten: 13,5°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (22. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Um ca. 07:00 hat kurz die Sonne gescheint, aber jetzt schaut es nach dem angekündigten Regen aus, bei 12,5°C und es ist windig.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 11,8°C
Unten: 13,2°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (23. Okt. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Heute ist ein sehr sonniger Tag, bei 22,7°C (11:15)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12°C
Unten: 12,6°C

   

Schönen Sonntag

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (24. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Bedeckt gehen wir in die neue Woche, bei 21,7°C (11:19).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12°C
Unten: 12,9°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## bupaech (24. Okt. 2022)

Meine lieben unermütlichen Teichliebhaber,
ich habe heute einen Artikel im National Geographic gelesen über die Bedeutung von Naturteichen für die Ansiedlung von Amphibien wie Kröte und Fröschen.
Den teile ich gerne mit Euch:
Wie kleine Teiche unsere Amphibien retten können

Gruß aus Berlin

Burghard


----------



## Digicat (24. Okt. 2022)

Danke für den interessanten Bericht ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (25. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Sehr sonnig ist es heute, bei 23°C (11:13) und auflebenden Wind.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 13°C
Unten: 13,2°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Edit: Noch den Regen von gestern nachtragen, es waren 3 Liter/m² im Regenmesser.


----------



## Digicat (25. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Gerade eben (13:25) sind, würde geschätzt sagen 1.000 Kraniche über Grünbach und das Gländ, in Richting Norden (Gutenstein), mit den charakteristischen Rufen, geflogen.

Ein faszinierendes Schauspiel ...

Leider waren sie heuer sehr hoch, so daß die Fotos nix geworden sind.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (25. Okt. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> 1.000 Kraniche über Grünbach und das Gländ, in Richting Norden


Hallo Helmut, bei uns __ fliegen die Kraniche gegenwärtig nach Süden, aber wahrscheinlich ist das bei dir auf der Südhalbkugel umgekehrt  

Gruß Peter


----------



## Digicat (26. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Am morgen war die Sonne heraussen ...

 

Mittlerweile ist es stark bewölkt mit leichten Regen, bei 11,4°C (09:35).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12°C
Unten: 13,3°C

    

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (27. Okt. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Ein sonniger Tag ist heute wieder ... bei 25,0°C (11:37)   aber verrückt ist das schon 

   

Beim Bild Richtung Sonne sieht man sehr schön wie tief die Sonne jetzt schon steht ... Im Sommer hat man die Sonne nicht im Bild gesehen.

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12,6°C
Unten: 13,0°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (28. Okt. 2022)

Guten Morgen

Strahlend blauer Himmel seit dem Sonnenaufgang

   

Es ist kühl bei 7,7°C (07:55).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12°C
Unten: 13,3°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (28. Okt. 2022)

Wow, schöner Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Digicat (28. Okt. 2022)

Danke, aber es war der heutige Sonnenaufgang ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (28. Okt. 2022)

Okay


----------



## Digicat (29. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Sehr sonnig gehts in den heutigen Samstag, bei 13,5°C.

 Sonnaufgang um 07:30
 

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12°C
Unten: 13,2°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (29. Okt. 2022)

Hallo Helmut, ich wusste gar nicht, dass hinter deinem Teich ein aktiver Vulkan tobt:






Gruß Peter,
der meint, dass es zumindest so ähnlich aussieht.


----------



## Digicat (30. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Heute wieder so ein schöner Sonnenaufgang ...
 

... mit blauen Himmel bei 25,4°C (09:57 Winterzeit)
   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12,8°C
Unten: 13,3°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (31. Okt. 2022)

Servus

Heute wieder fantastisches Wetter .... strahlend blauer Himmel bei 26,6°C (10:56).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 13,2°C
Unten: 13,4°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (1. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Frühnebel suchte uns heim ... er hat sich gelichtet aber jetzt fällt er wieder ein bei 14,2°C (10:16).
Der Nebel vagabundiert herum ...
   

Beim fotografieren war der Nebel weg
   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12,3°C
Unten: 13,3°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Der Nebel vagabundiert herum ...


Das soll er aber auch mal ruhig in Deiner Gegend so weiter machen. Den brauch ich hier nicht


----------



## Knipser (1. Nov. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Das soll er aber auch mal ruhig in Deiner Gegend so weiter machen. Den brauch ich hier nicht


Keine Sorge Anne, wir kommen alle mal dran - Winterhalbjahr ist gerade erst angefangen, bis März kommen noch einige Nebeltage. Willi


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2022)

@Digicat , weshalb bist Du so erstaunt ,
ich brauche Deinen Nebel wirklich nicht


----------



## Digicat (1. Nov. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> ich brauche Deinen Nebel wirklich nicht


Das glaube ich Dir aufs Wort ... ich auch nicht ... will wieder Sonne 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (2. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Der Nebel ist weg und die Sonne lacht wieder vom Himmel 

 
Bild ist von heute um 07:10

Jetzt scheint die Sonne immer noch und es ist leicht windig bei 16,2°C (08:58).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben 12,2°C
Unten: 13,3°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (2. Nov. 2022)

Bei solchen Bildern mag ich als Flachlandtiroler sogar hügelige Gegenden . Aber nur zum Anschauen, und nicht zum
Rumlaufen


----------



## Digicat (3. Nov. 2022)

Guten Abend

Heute war es bis zum Zeitpunkt der Fotos sehr schön. Windig war es bei 20,8°C (10:28). Später waren wir nicht zu Hause, aber da es in Wien auch sehr schön war, denke ich das es zu Hause auch schön war.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 12,2°C
Unten: 12,9°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (4. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Heute einmal keine Bilder.

Regen von in der Früh bis jetzt bei max. 10°C (Wetterstation am Haus), jetzt hat es im Moment 6,7°C.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (5. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Der Regen hat gestern 28 Liter/m² da gelassen ...

 

Heute ist es trocken und bewölkt und stark windig bei 9,0°C (09:38)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 10°C
Unten: 11,8°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (6. Nov. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Heute sonniges Wetter bei 19,7°C (11:19)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 10°C
Unten: 10,9°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (7. Nov. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Früh morgens war es bedeckt, aber bald kam die Sonne heraus, bei 7,6°C (08:29) und es ist windig.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 8,8°C
Unten: 10,4°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (8. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Blauer Himmel ... bei 14,6°C (10:02)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 8,5°C
Unten: 10,1°C

   

Die Weigelia blüht noch mit 2 Blüten

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (11. Nov. 2022)

*Servus Helmut, ich vermisse Deine Wetter-Teichdaten. Hoffentlich bist Du noch gesund oder Deine Kamera hat nicht den Geist aufgegeben - wäre doch schade weniger von Dir zu Hören. Schönen Tag noch. Willi   *


----------



## Digicat (11. Nov. 2022)

Servus Willi

Danke der Nachfrage .... alles gut.

Vorgestern war das Wetter wenig einladend aus dem Haus zu gehen, nicht mal die paar Schritte zum Teich. Eine dicke Nebelsuppe bei nur 6°C hat mich im warmen Haus gehalten.
Gestern war das Wetter zwar nur Hochnebelig aber auch für keinen Teichgang prädestiniert. Es war zumindest wärmer bei max. 8°C.

Heute hingegen fing der Tag schon mal sehr schön an, denn es waren nur leichte Schleierwolken am Himmel. Dafür aber viele, viele Kraniche die gegen Nordosten zogen.
 
Leider war die Weide im Weg, aber es war nur die erste Welle ... und leider hat sich die Kamera verabschiedet. Akku leer.

Nach dem Aufladen bin ich eine Teichrunde gegangen bei 13,1°C (14:08)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 8°C
Unten: 9,2°C

    

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (12. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Sehr sonnig ging es heute in den Tag ... bei 18,1°C (10:21)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 7,8°C
Unten: 8,9°C

   

Das Wasser ist sehr klar ...

 

Der Skimmer läuft noch, damit der Filter den Oberflächenschmutz + Blätter reinigen kann.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (13. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Blauer Himmel von früh bis jetzt bei 19,5°C (11:36). Der leichte Wind ist aber kühl und unangenehm.

   

Der Teich wird immer klarer, kommt mir vor ...
 

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 8,1°C
Unten: 8,7°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (14. Nov. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Zuerst sonnig, jetzt bewölkt bei 14,3°C (11:17).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 7°C
Unten : 8,4°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (15. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Heute hat der Nebel überwiegend die Hauptrolle gespielt. Morgens noch nicht ...

 
08:20 bei 5,6°C
... er stand zwar vor der "Haustüre" aber er brauchte doch bis 09:00 zum "erscheinen".

Kurzfristig aufgelöst, zurück gezogen hat er sich kurz vor den Fotos um 12:20 bei 10,4°C, um sich wieder um 13:00 bei 6,8°C zu zeigen.
   

Die Teichtemperaturen gehen auch zurück ...

Oben 7,3°C
Unten: 8,4°C

   

Gestern habe ich den Filter gereinigt, entleert und abgeschlossen. Allerdings noch zum trocknen an Ort und Stelle belassen. Solange es keinen Frost gibt werde ich das beibehalten.

Gibt es Verschlüsse für ein 1,5" Aussengewinde (Schlauchanschluß an den Filter hat einen Innengewinde). Ich würde die Schläuche verschliessen um keinen Wasserverlust im Teich herbeizuführen. Die Schläuche will ich ja im Teich versenken.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (15. Nov. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Gibt es Verschlüsse für ein 1,5" Aussengewinde


Ja, auf jedem handelsüblichen 10l Kanister.


----------



## Digicat (15. Nov. 2022)

Ok ... dann muß ich den Kanister drauf schrauben ... Vielleicht habe ich mich ja im vorigen Post falsch ausgedrückt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (15. Nov. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ok ... dann muß ich den Kanister drauf schrauben ...


 das habe ich dann wohl anders gelesen
Na dann nimm lieber einen 1,5" Stopfen, wie er im Sanitärbereich üblich ist. Gibt's im Baumarkt um € 2,50 als verzinkte Ausführung.


----------



## Digicat (15. Nov. 2022)

Danke ... werde mich um schauen .... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (15. Nov. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Danke ... werde mich um schauen ....
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut


sowas zum Beispiel. Gibt's in deiner Nähe   
https://www.hornbach.at/shop/Stopfen-1-1-2-verzinkt/1319820/artikel.html


----------



## Digicat (15. Nov. 2022)

Danke für den Link 

Gibt es Schlauchtüllen die verschlossen sind und ein Aussengewinde haben ?

Hab schon gefunden ... https://www.a-koi.at/teich-technik/.../oase-stufenschlauchtulle-1-12-ag-geschlossen

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## lollo (16. Nov. 2022)

Moin,

Hier gibts noch mehr


----------



## Biko (16. Nov. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Hab schon gefunden ... https://www.a-koi.at/teich-technik/.../oase-stufenschlauchtulle-1-12-ag-geschlossen


Karl (A-Koi) kann ich sehr empfehlen!


----------



## Digicat (16. Nov. 2022)

Ich kenn den Karl schon seit 2004 ... Pumpe und Skimmer am alten Teich waren von Ihm.

   

Hier der alte Skimmer bevor ich ihn gegen einen Rohrskimmer vom Karl ausgetauscht habe.
Medium 3617 anzeigen

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (16. Nov. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Nebel und bedeckter Himmel bei 8,3°C (11:24).

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 6,9°C
Unten: 8,6°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (17. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Hochnebel bestimmt heute das Wetter, bei 7,6°C (10:25)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 6,9°C
Unten: 8,6°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (18. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Heute regnet es wieder einmal und es ist kalt ... 6,4°C zeigt die Haus-Wetterstation jetzt (16:55).

Es gibt heute keine Bilder da ich nicht aus dem Haus gegangen bin.

Morgen soll es schneien ...

Vor 5 Minuten sind zwei Oase Durchflußregler eingetroffen
 
Jetzt fehlen nur mehr die Schlauchschellen, die sollten morgen kommen. Dann kann ich endlich den Filter ins trockene Stellen und die Schläuche im Teich versenken. Dann sollten am Teich alle Arbeiten zur Winterfestigkeit erledigt sein.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (18. Nov. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Heute regnet es wieder einmal und es ist kalt ... 6,4°C zeigt die Haus-Wetterstation jetzt (16:55).
> 
> ...


Helmut, frohes Schaffen; ich lasse wahrscheinlich den Filter in diesem Jahr wieder geheizt durchlaufen. Schönen Abend noch. Willi


----------



## Digicat (18. Nov. 2022)

Servus Willi

Das reicht für den Filter ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (19. Nov. 2022)

Guten Morgen

Schneefall ... bei -0,5°C (08:42)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 5,8°C
Unten: 8,0°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (20. Nov. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Willi
> 
> Das reicht für den Filter ?
> 
> ...


Servus Helmut!
....mit Luftpolsterfolie einwickeln + Plane + im Filter zu Heizen gehts bei mir. Willi


----------



## Digicat (20. Nov. 2022)

Servus 

@ Willi: Wie reinigst du den Filter dann ?
Jedesmal den Filter entpacken zur Reinigung ? oder fällt da nix mehr an zur Reinigung, da auch kein Futter.


Winter-Wetter ... bei 4,1°C

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 4,7°C
Unten: 7,1°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (20. Nov. 2022)

Hallo Helmut!
Ich verwende einen Vlies-Trommelfilter, bestückt mit einer 200m Vliesrolle. In der Regel verbraucht sich die Rolle in ca 30 Tagen, in den Wintermonaten ca 70-80 Tagen, so, dass im Jahr 9-10 Rollen gebraucht werden. Den Sumpf im Filter reinige ich durch 400L Wasserablass und das 4-6 x im Jahr - da sieht man, im Winter wenig Wartung. Rollenwechsel ca 10 Minuten.
    Willi


----------



## Digicat (20. Nov. 2022)

Danke für die Info ... Willi

Schönen Sonntag wünsche ich Dir

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (20. Nov. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Danke für die Info ... Willi
> 
> Schönen Sonntag wünsche ich Dir
> 
> ...


Helmut, ich grüße zurück. Willi


----------



## Digicat (21. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Heute mal Nachmittgsbilder da früh von zu Hause weg ...

Wetter war sogar sonnig heute, bei jetzigen 5,8°C (15:02)
   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 4,2°C
Unten: 7,0°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (21. Nov. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Unten: 7,0°C


Wow


----------



## Biko (22. Nov. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Oben: 4,2°C
> Unten: 7,0°C


Helmut, wie bekommst du das hin? Wärmt bei dir der Boden noch so stark? Rein physikalisch hat Wasser mit 4 Grad die größte Dichte und ist somit am schwersten. Deshalb bildet es immer die unterste Schicht (wenn keine Strömung). 
Bei mir stellt sich im Winter nie eine Schichtung ein. Erstens läuft der Filter, zweitens sind die Fische auch im Winter teilweise unterwegs und drittens wird der Teich insgesamt nie unter 4 Grad kalt. 

Liebe Grüße 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Digicat (22. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Frage bitte die Thermometer ... ich schreibe die Werte nur ab.
Das zweite Thermometer, mit der fehlerhaften Anzeige zeigt einen ganz ähnlichen Wert in 1 Meter Tiefe. Ergo müßte das schwimmende Thermometer defekt sein ...

Apropo ... Heute wieder früh aus dem Haus, deshalb keine Meßwerte.
Morgen soll es schneien ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (22. Nov. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Frage bitte die Thermometer


 
Ähm... hallo liebes Thermometer... was misst du da?


----------



## Digicat (22. Nov. 2022)

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (23. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Leichter Schneefall ... bei 2,8°C (10:58)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 4°C
Unten: 7,0°C

   

Ein Hauch einer dünnen Eisschicht liegt stellenweise am Teich
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (24. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Seit gestern bis heute vormittag hat es geregnet ... 26 Liter/m²
 

Jetzt ist es trocken bei 5,7°C (13:27)
   

Die Teichtemperaturen sind stabil

Oben: 4°C
Unten: 7,0°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (25. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Heute ein sonniger Tag, bei 12,3°C (10:51)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 4,2°C
Unten: 7,0°C

   

Die Moderln bewegen sich erstaunlich hoch oben im Wasser, würde meinen die "schweben" auf -60cm.
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (25. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Beim Filterabbau habe ich nochmal Fotos gemacht.
   

Frage: Verdaut der Abzweiger mit Absperrhähne im 2.Bild Frost. Die Absperrhähne sind offen.

Immer noch ungetrübter blauer Himmel, bei 8,9°C (13:58)
   

Die Wassertemperaturen zeigen eine Veränderung. Ich dachte schon die sind defekt weil immer gleicher Wert.

Oben: 4,8°C/4,9°C
Unten: 7,1°C

   

Jetzt bin ich beruhigt, technisch alles ist in Ordnung und der Winter kann kommen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (25. Nov. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Beim Filterabbau habe ich nochmal Fotos gemacht.
> Anhang anzeigen 265951 Anhang anzeigen 265955
> ...


Hallo Helmut!
Wenn im Abzweiger + Absperrhähne kein Wasser mehr drin ist, dann ja sonst nicht. Willi


----------



## Digicat (26. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Ein trüber Tag bei 6,3°C (10:20)
So um 12:00 herum lockert die Bewölkung auf und es kommt die Sonne durch.

   

Die Temperaturen

Oben: 4,1°C
Unten: 7,4°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (27. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Trüb hat der Tag begonnen bei 3,8°C (10:00).
Jetzt ist es wieder sonnig ...
   

Die Teichtemperaturen steigen wieder leicht.

Oben: 4,6°C
Unten: 7,5°C

   

Wünsche Euch einen schönen 1.Advent

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (28. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Sonnig und bewölkt ist es heute .... bei 12,3°C.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 4,3°C
Unten: 7,0°C

   

Eine dünne Eisschicht hat sich über Nacht gebildet. Man kann die Fische erkennen.
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (29. Nov. 2022)

Servus

Ein trüber Tag heute bei 2,6°C

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 4°C
Unten: 7,2°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (1. Dez. 2022)

Mahlzeit

Gestern war wieder so ein grauslicher das ich das Haus nicht verlassen habe ...

Heute hat es schon geschneit und geregnet bei 4°C (11:56).
   

Im Regenmesser waren 10 Liter/m²
 

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 4°C
Unten: 7,2°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (1. Dez. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> Gestern war wieder so ein grauslicher das ich das Haus nicht verlassen habe ...
> 
> ...


Servus Helmut, der Himmel bei uns ist zwar grau in grau aber Wasser will einfach nicht rausfallen. Ich sehe schon wieder schwarz zum Frühjahr hin. Viele Grüße. Willi


----------



## Digicat (1. Dez. 2022)

Wird schon noch werden, Willi ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (2. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Wieder ein Tag wo man nicht vor die Türe will ...

   

... bei -2,8°C und lieber vor dem warmen Kachelofen sitzt.

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (2. Dez. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Wieder ein Tag wo man nicht vor die Türe will ...
> 
> ...


Helmut, das machst Du richtig.  Willi


----------



## Digicat (3. Dez. 2022)

Servus 

Bilder sagen mehr wie Worte ...

 

Brrrr ... morgentlichen -2,7°C und Nebel ...
 

Da bleibe ich lieber drinnen und bastel
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Geisy (3. Dez. 2022)

Hallo Thermometer.
Melde dich mal bei deinem Besitzer, der hat Zeit zum basteln.


----------



## Digicat (4. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Grausliches Wetter ... Nieselregen und Nebel bei 0°C ...

 

Vor 2 Jahren hat es so ausgesehen
 

Wünsche Euch einen geruhsamen 2.Advent

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (5. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Wetter wie gestern, allerdings bei 3,1°C (12:56) ...

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 4°C
Unten: 7,3°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (5. Dez. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Wetter wie gestern, allerdings bei 3,1°C (12:56) ...
> 
> ...


Helmut, eigentlich unser Januar-Wetter.  Ich grüße,  Willi


----------



## Digicat (6. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Heute mal sonniges Wetter bei 4,4°C (11:10)

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 4°C
Unten: 7,3°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (8. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Gestern war ich im Klinikum Wr. Neustadt meine "Feuchte AMD" im rechten Auge, wie immer alle 6 Wochen, mit einer Injektion "Avastin" ins Auge behandeln zu lassen. Deshalb keine Wetter/Temperaturwerte.

Heute ist es stark bewölkt aber trocken bei 4,2°C.

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 4°C
Unten: 7,2°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (8. Dez. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Gestern war ich im Klinikum Wr. Neustadt meine "Feuchte AMD" im rechten Auge, wie immer alle 6 Wochen, mit einer Injektion "Avastin" ins Auge behandeln zu lassen. Deshalb keine Wetter/Temperaturwerte.
> 
> ...


Servus Helmut, ich hoffe Dir wird geholfen und alles wird wieder gut. Willi


----------



## Digicat (8. Dez. 2022)

Servus Willi

Leider wird das nimmer gut, aber es bleibt konstant auf dem Stand stehen. Es verschlechtert sich nicht mehr, solange ich die Behandlung mache.
Breche ich sie ab, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß das ich am rechten Auge blind werde.
Aber die Behandlung ist nicht schlimm, hört sich nur schrecklich an. Man spürt nix von der Injektion, nur nachher ist man den halben Tag "seh schwach". Man sieht alles eingetrübt und verschwommen. Am nächsten Tag ist der Spuck vorbei und man sieht wieder gut.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (8. Dez. 2022)

Schon mal dein Auge etwas und gute Genesung.


----------



## Knipser (9. Dez. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Willi
> 
> Leider wird das nimmer gut, aber es bleibt konstant auf dem Stand stehen. Es verschlechtert sich nicht mehr, solange ich die Behandlung mache.
> Breche ich sie ab, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß das ich am rechten Auge blind werde.
> ...


Servus Helmut, ich bedaure Deine unheilbare Krankheit sehr, Hauptsache Dir kann geholfen werden und dass ist das Wichtigste. Alles Gute. Willi


----------



## Digicat (9. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Wieder ein trüber Tag bei 2,7°C (14:04) ...

   

Die Teichtemperaturen

Oben: 4°C
Unten: 7,2°C

   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (11. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Schnee ... schee .... bei 0,4°C (12:04)

   

Unten hat das Teichwasser 7,2°C (12:04)

 

Wünsche Euch einen schönen 3.Advent

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (14. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Werte und Bilder von gestern ...

Gestern strahlender Sonnenschein bei -1,0°C (09:52)

   
Der Teich hat eine durchgehende Eisdecke.

Im Teich unten hat es immer noch 7,2°C

 

Drinnen haben wir dank Kachelofen 24°C
 

Die heutigen Werte erspare ich mir, sie sind fast Ident mit den gestrigen. Einzig war es heute bedeckt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (15. Dez. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Gestern strahlender Sonnenschein bei -1,0°C (09:52)


Du machst mich neidisch, hier sind es -8 ° und seit Tagen keine Sonne zu sehen


----------



## Digicat (15. Dez. 2022)

Servus Anne

Heute hat es sogar leichte +Grade gegeben ... +0,4°C ...
Jetzt hat es aber wieder -2,8°C

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (17. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Heute hat es schon am morgen geschneit und zwischendurch ist auch die Sonne heraus gekommen. Mit dabei war immer ein lausiger Wind der es richtig kalt gemacht hat. Jetzt hat es +0,8°C ...

   

Die Teichtemperatur ist auf 6,9°C am Grund gesunken.
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (18. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Hochnebel ziert heute den Himmel bei -2,2°C (15:19).

   

Die Teichtempempartur ist wieder unten bei 6,9°C.
 

Viele Katzenspuren ...

 

... die aber leicht im weichen Eis eingesunken sein müssen.

Wünsche Euch einen schönen 4. Advent.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (20. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Gestern fällt aus, nicht zu Hause gewesen ...

Heute Hochnebel bei -0,5°C

   

Die Teichtemperatur verharrt bei 6,9°C

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (20. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Auf den Bildern sieht es aus, als ob von unten her das Eis weg schmilzt.

Die Fläche im Vordergrund am 17. , 18. und heute
     

Immer bei Minusgrade der Luft und keine Sonneneinstrahlung ...

Was meint Ihr ... ist das die 6,9°C Wassertemperatur die das verursacht ?

Es ist die "Flachwasserzone der Seerosen" mit -80cm Tiefe. Die Seerosenblätter dürfen bei mir im Teich vergammeln, wie auch das Gestrüb rechts im Bild.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (20. Dez. 2022)

Hallo Helmut! 
Eis taut generell von unten schneller wie von oben, an der Luft.


----------



## Digicat (22. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Tauwetter und Regen bei 6,9°C (13:38)

 

Die Teichtemperatur beträgt 6,8°C

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (23. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Tauwetter bei bedeckten Himmel mit auflebenden Wind bei 9,6°C (11:36)

   

Die Teichtemperatur beträgt 6,8°C

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (24. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Bedeckt und stürmisch ist es heute am Weihnachtstag bei 9,4°C (12:37)

   

Die Teichtemperatur beträgt 6,9°C

 

Ich wünsche Euch "Frohe Weihnachten" und ruhige Feiertage und einen "Guten Rutsch" ins Jahr 2023 ... sollen unsere Teiche weiterhin prächtig gedeihen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (24. Dez. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Bedeckt und stürmisch ist es heute am Weihnachtstag bei 9,4°C (12:37)
> 
> ...


Helmut, frohe Weihnachten zurück und bleib gesund. Willi


----------



## Digicat (24. Dez. 2022)

Danke Willi, bleib auch G`sund ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Heute sehr sonniges Wetter bei 15,8°C (11:33)

   

Die Teichtemperatur beträgt 6,9°C

 

Schönen Feiertag

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (26. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Wieder ein warmer, aber nicht ganz so sonniger Tag wie gestern, bei 12,9°C (10:37).

   
Es ist immer noch eine große "Eisscholle" am Teich. Die Teichränder sind aber schon auf ca. 30cm vom Ufer weg offen. Der Seerosen-Teil ist ganz offen.

Die Teichtemperatur beträgt am Grund 6,9°C

 

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Feiertag

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (27. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Ein windiger aber sonniger Tag, bei 12,2°C (12:03).

    

Der Teich ist wieder Eisfrei und ich habe die __ Moderlieschen im Teich gesehen. Relativ weit oben, geschätzt in 40cm Tiefe.

Die Teichtemperatur beträgt immer noch 6,9°C am Grund.

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (28. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Nach sonnigen Beginn des Tages, bei -2,6°C (06:45) ist jetzt (13:40) eine dünne Wolkenschicht aufgezogen, bei 10,5°C (11:20)

   

Morgens war schon wieder eine Eisschicht am Teich.
 

Die Teichtemperatur beträgt 6,9°C

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (29. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Herrlicher Sonnenschein von der Früh weg, bei 16,4°C (12:35).

   

Noch immer oder schon wieder Eis am Teich.

 

Die Teichtemperatur ist leicht auf 7,0°C am Grund gestiegen.

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (30. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Wieder ein sonniger Tag heute, bei 16,4°C (12:55).

   

Die Teichtemperatur ist wieder um 0,1°C auf 7,1°C gestiegen ...

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (31. Dez. 2022)

Servus

Heute am letzten Tag des Jahres, ist es leider bedeckt und stürmisch, bei 15,3°C (11:03).

   

Die Teichtemperatur beträgt am Grund 7,1°C

 

Rutscht gut ins Jahr 2023 rüber ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (1. Jan. 2023)

Prosit Neujahr ...

Herrliches "Sommerwetter" bei 20,6°C !!!! (11:54) Verrückt ...

   

Die __ Moderlieschen sind sehr rege.
 

Die Teichtemperatur ist wieder um 0,1°C gestiegen

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (2. Jan. 2023)

Servus

Heute war ein sehr schöner Sonnenaufgang
 

aber ein etwas kühlerer, ab trotzdem sonniger Tag, bei 4,3°C (09:18).
   

Die Teichtemperatur am Grund ist 7,3°C ...
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (3. Jan. 2023)

Servus

Ein trüber regnerischer Tag heute, bei 7,3°C (15:52). Es hat 6 Liter/m² geregnet.

     

Die Teichtemperatur ist um 0,1°C gefallen auf 7,2°C

 

Die Teich- und Lufttemperatur ist annähernd gleich.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (4. Jan. 2023)

Servus

Heute wieder ein sonniger Tag, bei 12,0°C (10:41).

   

Die Teichtemperatur ist gleich geblieben, bei 7,2°C

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Bruinvis (4. Jan. 2023)

Hier haben in den letzten Wochen richtiges JoJo-Wetter gehabt. Von -18 bis 5+ im Laufe kurzer Zeit. Natürlich Wahnsins Glätte. Jetzt hat es angefangen zu schneien bei -4. Wenn es stimmt sollen 70 cm fallen.
LG aus Süd-Norwegen.


----------



## Knipser (4. Jan. 2023)

Bruinvis schrieb:


> Hier haben in den letzten Wochen richtiges JoJo-Wetter gehabt. Von -18 bis 5+ im Laufe kurzer Zeit. Natürlich Wahnsins Glätte. Jetzt hat es angefangen zu schneien bei -4. Wenn es stimmt sollen 70 cm fallen.
> LG aus Süd-Norwegen.


Ron, Deutschland beneidet Dich, ich nicht so aber die Alpen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (5. Jan. 2023)

Servus

Heute mal wieder ein regnerischer Tag, der Regenmesser sagt 2 Liter/² ... bei 7,8°C (15:22).

   

Die Teichtemperatur am Grund beträgt 7,2°C

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Bruinvis (6. Jan. 2023)

Moin, hier hats -3....


----------



## Knipser (6. Jan. 2023)

Hallo, ich sag´s ja, wenn Winter dann richtig - man sieht`s, Dein Hund fühlt sich richtig wohl. Aber dafür ist's bei uns wärmer und dürfen wieder füttern - Sakrament. Willi


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2023)

Servus

Ein sonniger Tag heute, ohne Sturm, bei 11,9°C (14:40).

   

Die Teichtemperatur ist wieder 7,2°C am Grund.

 

Mußte heute wieder Leitungswasser nachfüllen und habe gleichzeitig auch die Luftpumpe eingeschaltet, allerdings wie der Wasserstand auf Sollpegel war, habe ich sie wieder abgeschaltet. Bin gespannt ob das einen Einfluß morgen bei der Temp-Messung nimmt. Das Leitungswasser ist ca. 1 Std. gelaufen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Biko (6. Jan. 2023)

Digicat schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob das einen Einfluß morgen bei der Temp-Messung nimmt. Das Leitungswasser ist ca. 1 Std. gelaufen.


Kommt drauf an, mit welcher Temperatur dein Leitungswasser kommt. Vermutlich so rund um 10 Grad. 
Bei 4 Bar Druck und einem ½ Zoll Schlauch laufen in einer Stunde etwa 800l zu. 
Damit sollte dein Teich trotz frischer Wasserzufuhr sehr stabil geblieben sein.


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2023)

Biko schrieb:


> Bei 4 Bar Druck und einem ½ Zoll Schlauch laufen in einer Stunde etwa 800l zu.


Die Leitung ist die "Pipeline" von Gardena = 25mm, am Ende offen; der Druck ist herunter geregelt auf 1 Bar . Die __ Moderlieschen stehen immer schön im Strahl.

Im Teich haben ca. 5cm gefehlt. bei einer Fläche von ca. 75m². Das sind 3,75m³ ... Der Teich ist übergelaufen ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (6. Jan. 2023)

Digicat schrieb:


> Die Moderlieschen stehen immer schön im Strahl.


Also ich Stelle mir immer vor "der Teich ist eine riesige Toilette und diese muss auch mal gelüftet werden .
Also sind TWW im Winter besonders nötig .
Was ist der Umstand dazu.
Herbst, Winter und zum Teil Frühling sind mit sehr vielen Niederschlägen verbunden, der Regen ist aber kondensiertes Wasser aus den Wolken, kondensiertes Wasser bringt aber keine Verbesserung der KH oder PH Werte und es kann zum PH -Sturz kommen wenn der KH - Wert durch Algen dezimiert wird .

Mineralien können zu einem Gleichgewicht beitragen,das heißt aber nicht das die Algen nicht kommen.

Man liest oft bei Usern mit Algen Problemen,das nach einem TWW im Frühjahr nochmal das Algen Problem verschärft, aber warum?
Pflanzen haben kein "saures Milieu" bzw PH -Neutral zum Teich, das kommt bei Ufermatten im ersten Jahr oft vor , verhindern kann man es nicht.
Ideal sind Pflanzenballen in saurer Erde wie Wiesenerde.


----------



## Digicat (Samstag um 11:16)

Servus

Ein schöner sonniger Tag heute, bei 14,6°C (11:01).

   

Die Teichtemperatur ist aufgrund des Sprudlers auf 7,0°C gesunken, denke ich. Hat die Schichtung doch verwirbelt.

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (Montag um 11:44)

Servus

Gestern hat der Tag gut angefangen ...

    

... ein schöner Sonnenaufgang, später mit Nebelschwaden die sich dann als hartnäckig haltender Nebel den ganzen Tag über gehalten hat. Dadurch ist die Temperatur nicht über 4°C hinaus gekommen.

Heute von Anfang an Regen ... bei 7,0°C (11:24)

   

Die Teichtemperatur ist am Grund auf 6,8°C gefallen.

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (Dienstag um 14:18)

Servus

Sturm und Regen dominiert den heutigen Tag, bei 3,8°C (14:03). Im Regenmesser befanden sich 15 Liter/m².

     

Die Teichtemperatur ist mit 6,8°C am Grund geich geblieben.

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (Mittwoch um 15:22)

Servus

Ein kühler morgen mit immer wieder leichten Regen, bei 7,1°C (14:35). Der Sturm hat sich gelegt. Am Teich ist eine hauchdünne Eisschicht.

   

Die Teichtemperatur am Grund ist 6,8°C.

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (Gestern um 13:28)

Servus

Heute wieder einmal sonnig, bei 13,3°C (12:52) und auflebenden Wind.

   

Die Teichtemperatur am Grund ist 6,7°C.

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

